# Sticky  General Chat Thread



## Lady Eastwood

Hi all,

Since we won’t be getting the shoutbox back anytime soon, figured this would be a good alternative.

Sometimes, you’ve got something on your mind, but, it’s not really worth an entire thread. This is where this thread comes in.

Just a few guidelines:

- Please do not talk about anything that has a thread. For example, there are 8000 covid related threads. You can discuss those things in the threads already made. This is more for topics that just aren’t enough for a dedicated thread.

- Please do not spam. Examples, just posting a gif, just posting a picture, just saying “hi”. At least make your post have a little effort it in. Instead of “I’m cold”, expand just a bit, at least, like “damn, it’s cold outside, summer certainly made a quick exit”. Add a bit of meat to your post.

If you’re still unsure of what to do in here, please ask. It’s basically a giant “talk about anything” thread, except for topics already made.

Cheers


----------



## Chelsea

Hello! 

I like this idea, Cat. A new era has begun.


----------



## Adapting

It's getting cold out and my meat is cold. Shit wait fuck I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## Pratchett

Cat showing out as a top worker. Looks like somebody is making a play for 2021 Mod of the Year. I like to see the hustle.


----------



## Jamescaws

_I am sorry for any threads posted in Anything section that were created and were spam. I don't need to be told twice._


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Robert Macie said:


> _I am sorry for any threads posted in Anything section that were created and were spam. I don't need to be told twice._


Hey buddy, don’t worry, it can be a learning experience, it’s all good  Don’t feel weird or bad or anything. We won’t whip you….hard


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

So.....how about that AE- _gets tackled offstage_


----------



## Pratchett

Robert Macie said:


> _I am sorry for any threads posted in Anything section that were created and were spam. I don't need to be told twice._


You haven't made any threads that were a problem or considered spam that I saw. You may choose an odd topic to discuss sometimes, but until the mods give you a warning, post whatever you want.


----------



## Jamescaws

Pratchett said:


> You haven't made any threads that were a problem or considered spam that I saw. You may choose an odd topic to discuss sometimes, but until the mods give you a warning, post whatever you want.


_Appreciated, brother._


----------



## Klitschko

The weather dropped from 90 to 55 like it saw a state trooper.


----------



## Rankles75

If I’d gotten to the mini-roundabout at the end of my road a couple of seconds earlier last night, I’d probably be a goner.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Don't you just love it when you drive to the local market, store wherever and your waiting for some fuck to leave so you can park in his/her spot, but this fuck knows you're waiting so suddenly they need to move slower than time itself? They slowly reach for the car keys, slowly put on the seat belt, slowly check the rear view mirror, slowly put on their shades, then decide now is the best time to send 30 text messages, eat, and read a few chapters of War & Peace before leaving. Bitch.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Big Booty Bex said:


> Don't you just love it when you drive to the local market, store wherever and your waiting for some fuck to leave so you can park in his/her spot, but this fuck knows you're waiting so suddenly they need to move slower than time itself? They slowly reach for the car keys, slowly put on the seat belt, slowly check the rear view mirror, slowly put on their shades, then decide now is the best time to send 30 text messages, eat, and read a few chapters of War & Peace before leaving. Bitch.
> 
> View attachment 109651


I hate that so much. I park far away, where the rich guys park so no one scratches their cars. It goes Porsche, AUDI, Jaguar, 97 Honda Accord, Porsche, Aston Martin.


----------



## Pratchett

Big Booty Bex said:


> Don't you just love it when you drive to the local market, store wherever and your waiting for some fuck to leave so you can park in his/her spot, but this fuck knows you're waiting so suddenly they need to move slower than time itself? They slowly reach for the car keys, slowly put on the seat belt, slowly check the rear view mirror, slowly put on their shades, then decide now is the best time to send 30 text messages, eat, and read a few chapters of War & Peace before leaving. Bitch.
> 
> View attachment 109651


My bad. I didn't know that was you.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Pratchett said:


> My bad. I didn't know that was you.












If I had known it was you Pratchett I would have asked for a picture and autograph!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Big Booty Bex said:


> Don't you just love it when you drive to the local market, store wherever and your waiting for some fuck to leave so you can park in his/her spot, but this fuck knows you're waiting so suddenly they need to move slower than time itself? They slowly reach for the car keys, slowly put on the seat belt, slowly check the rear view mirror, slowly put on their shades, then decide now is the best time to send 30 text messages, eat, and read a few chapters of War & Peace before leaving. Bitch.
> 
> View attachment 109651



TBH, I look at the person and if they look like a fucking dick, I do that lmfao


----------



## Pratchett

Big Booty Bex said:


> View attachment 109652
> 
> 
> If I had known it was you Pratchett I would have asked for a picture and autograph!


Pffft. Go through the old Post Your Picture thread, print out one of my pics and mail it to me. I'll sign that and mail it back.

Oh and include a stamp in that return envelope because I ain't paying for that, fyi.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Pratchett said:


> Pffft. Go through the old Post Your Picture thread, print out one of my pics and mail it to me. I'll sign that and mail it back.
> 
> Oh and include a stamp in that return envelope because I ain't paying for that, fyi.












Searching as we speak! Is there an additional charge for implied nude? Asking for a friend.


----------



## The Golden Shovel

5 nights in a row my unfeasibly large cat decides the best place to sleep is on my feet. I'm too polite to move so end up lying in coffin repose.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

My cat barfed up hairballs on my bed today. She enjoys doing that from time to time because the easily cleanable floor apparently isn't an option.


----------



## Araragi

I have two cats who guard my property. I'm hoping to one day train them to weaponize their hairballs against intruders.


----------



## FriedTofu

I thought this was a general chat thread, not general cat thread.


----------



## Pratchett

Big Booty Bex said:


> View attachment 109653
> 
> 
> Searching as we speak! Is there an additional charge for implied nude? Asking for a friend.


There was one where I had my shirt off but I can't remember if that was in another thread. Maybe Rants. The pic was from the neck up anyway. That's about as implied as you'll get from me.

Happy hunting.


----------



## FriedTofu

Twenty years ago when you were a kid feels like a long time ago, but twenty years ago when you are an adult seems just like yesterday.


----------



## Araragi

FriedTofu said:


> I thought this was a general chat thread, not general cat thread.


Oh no, my cats aren't Generals yet, they're moving up the ranks fast though.


----------



## FriedTofu

Ouzen said:


> Oh no, my cats aren't Generals yet, they're moving up the ranks fast though.


That's what you think. They are already at that rank, you just don't know it yet.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

good idea Cat

something random….. i’ve found that i really like wasabi peanuts - who knew?


----------



## Pratchett

Ouzen said:


> Oh no, my cats aren't Generals yet, they're moving up the ranks fast though.





FriedTofu said:


> That's what you think. They are already at that rank, you just don't know it yet.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Pratchett said:


> There was one where I had my shirt off but I can't remember if that was in another thread. Maybe Rants. The pic was from the neck up anyway. That's about as implied as you'll get from me.
> 
> Happy hunting.


When I registered on WF the picture thread was already at the tail end of its course. I believe it was the dapper Thanos and Showstopper that posted their pictures along with their lovely Mrs that was the starting point for me getting to see some users here on the forum.

I took your advice and during SmackDown yesterday I viewed some of the thread from the very beginning. It was pretty cool seeing some users I was already familiar with like Buffy The Vampire Slayer, Clique, Death Rider, swagger_Rocks, Mikey Damage etc. I even got to see The Legit DMD looking like he was just finished filming 007.

Then it happened... I seen the cutest, most adorable, fluffiest zombiefied rabbit along with a debonair, Pratchett. You should post it again in the new picture thread. 

Random comment, there's this user named V. Skybox who's avatar is so familiar I know I've seen it at least on three other forums, I'm curious if it's the same person.



Pratchett said:


> View attachment 109686


----------



## FriedTofu

Pratchett said:


> View attachment 109686


Is that why men call vagina pussies?


----------



## Klitschko

@Catalanotto became my favorite mod real fast. I am loving these threads you are coming up with to have members here interact with each other and to learn some new things. I didn't participate in it much, but I liked the Extreme Rules game you did in Rants. Hoping to see more of that sort of stuff in the future.


----------



## The One

Klitschko said:


> @Catalanotto became my favorite mod real fast. I am loving these threads you are coming up with to have members here interact with each other and to learn some new things. I didn't participate in it much, but I liked the Extreme Rules game you did in Rants. Hoping to see more of that sort of stuff in the future.


That's proper bro. Cat low key reviving the forum.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Cat is the AEW of mods


----------



## Chelsea

I'm the Impact Wrestling of mods


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Emmanuelle said:


> I'm the Impact Wrestling of mods


I like that you actually make/update gamethreads


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Emmanuelle said:


> I'm the Impact Wrestling of mods


And still just as beloved.


----------



## The One

Picked up some potent ass edibles


----------



## CamillePunk

Who tf made Cat a mod lmao


----------



## The One

CamillePunk said:


> Who tf made Cat a mod lmao


Lmao you back.


----------



## Redwood

Eh, beggars cam't be choosers...


----------



## fabi1982

LifeInCattleClass said:


> good idea Cat
> 
> something random….. i’ve found that i really like wasabi peanuts - who knew?


Haha so odd again…just finished a jar my wife bought 3 days ago 😂😂


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

fabi1982 said:


> Haha so odd again…just finished a jar my wife bought 3 days ago 😂😂


every 5th one is like fucking hot out of nowhere  

are we wasabi brothers now?


----------



## fabi1982

LifeInCattleClass said:


> every 5th one is like fucking hot out of nowhere
> 
> are we wasabi brothers now?


Mustard is the wasabi of europe  pretty sure they are at least in the same family, so yeah we are wasabi brothers as well 

oh and the most fucked up thing is licking your fingers after eating half a jar. Bad and so good at the same time


----------



## Lady Eastwood

CamillePunk said:


> Who tf made Cat a mod lmao


I thought we were friends.

I demand you unfollow my youtube page immediately.


----------



## The One

Catalanotto said:


> I thought we were friends.
> 
> I demand you unfollow my youtube page immediately.


I think he still mad at you for saying that there was Immigrants coming to Canada and they wouldn’t adapt to the culture or something like that.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I don't remember saying that, but, it's true lol. I just think that, no matter where you go, you respect the culture that is there, that's all.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Catalanotto said:


> My cat barfed up hairballs on my bed today. She enjoys doing that from time to time because the easily cleanable floor apparently isn't an option.


Mentions cat with no pics of said cat, fuming


----------



## The One

Catalanotto said:


> I don't remember saying that, but, it's true lol. I just think that, no matter where you go, you respect the culture that is there, that's all.


It was years ago you guys had a slight scuffle about it.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Man, I really don't recall fighting with him, ever. That's catching me by surprise lol. I don't think that was me though? I know I responded to a thread earlier this year, but, nothing from years ago. I am baffled lol not saying you are lying btw, I just legit don't remember it, but, I still <3 CP.


@Seth Grimes my bad


----------



## Seth Grimes

Catalanotto said:


> Man, I really don't recall fighting with him, ever. That's catching me by surprise lol. I don't think that was me though? I know I responded to a thread earlier this year, but, nothing from years ago. I am baffled lol
> 
> 
> @Seth Grimes my bad
> 
> View attachment 110001


Omg he looks so pissed off, I think I'd get on with him 👀 I'm a big cat person, this buddy looks awesome


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Female, and, yeah, she often looks pissy lol she only likes me and she is 12 years old, so, even more in the 'I don't give a fuck' stages of life.


----------



## Adapting

Catalanotto said:


> Female, and, yeah, she often looks pissy lol she only likes me and she is 12 years old, so, even more in the 'I don't give a fuck' stages of life.


Did you just assume that cats gender?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Speaking of cats


----------



## Adapting

Catalanotto said:


> Speaking of cats


False advertising at 52 seconds there is a clip of a dog. Unbelievable.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

There is another dog later, this video was a lie.


----------



## Adapting

Catalanotto said:


> There is another dog later, this video was a lie.


I disliked it. I stopped after the first dog.

Not cool dog.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Adapting said:


> I disliked it. I stopped after the first dog.
> 
> Not cool dog.


Dogs are cool. but only the small cute ones (not Chihuahua's, ugly little rats) that you might mistake for a cat from a distance. Am a fan of the Shih Tzu's.


----------



## Adapting

Seth Grimes said:


> Dogs are cool. but only the small cute ones (not Chihuahua's, ugly little rats) that you might mistake for a cat from a distance. Am a fan of the Shih Tzu's.


Dogs are fine, just not in a "funny cat" video. Maybe in a "funny dog" video.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Adapting said:


> Dogs are fine, just not in a "funny cat" video. Maybe in a "funny dog" video.


What if it was a dog in a cat outfit? Can they be in a funny cat video?


----------



## Adapting

Seth Grimes said:


> What if it was a dog in a cat outfit? Can they be in a funny cat video?


No. That's like stuffing chicken in a turkey and calling it a turkey dinner.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Adapting said:


> No. That's like stuffing chicken in a turkey and calling it a turkey dinner.


What if I stuff a chicken into a turkey that's previously been stuffed into a chicken. Is that a chicken, or turkey dinner?


----------



## Redwood

Seth Grimes said:


> What if I stuff a chicken into a turkey that's previously been stuffed into a chicken. Is that a chicken, or turkey dinner?


Still would probably consider that chicken throughout all the unnecessary fuckery.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Beautiful weather, great College Football Games, tacos, and the sex.


----------



## SolarPowerBat

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Beautiful weather, great College Football Games, tacos, and the sex.


Less the weather, football, tacos and sex it was pretty good xD


----------



## .christopher.

Thx, u 2, brother.


----------



## Braylyt

Legit had one of the best weekends in my life and would honestly wish that same feeling upon everyone

Enjoy yourselves, and say "yes" more often


----------



## Adapting

Braylyt said:


> Enjoy yourselves, and say "yes" more often


Can I have all your money?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Adapting said:


> Can I have all your money?


What are you going to do with your five dollars and seventy two cents?


----------



## Adapting

Chip Chipperson said:


> What are you going to do with your five dollars and seventy two cents?


Donate to charity obviously. 😇


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

My tummy-tummy is very full-full from supper-supper-supp-supp-suppertime.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Happy birthday Hugh Jackman, he’s obviously reading this 🥰🥰🥰


----------



## Pratchett

Man, my past week has been rough. But at least I got my fish tank done. What an awfully complicated move. I didn't lose a single fish though. Kind of surprised.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

I had a really good night sleep waking up at 1:15PM today. Enjoying a super-duper cup of coffee now.


----------



## Adapting

Kyrie Irving is a POS. That is all.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Moving into a new flat today - stoked!


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Adapting said:


> Kyrie Irving is a POS. That is all.


And now he'll be sitting at home playing NBA 2K22


----------



## AliFrazier100

I was in a major car accident today, in the passenger seat. No one was seriously hurt.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

AliFrazier100 said:


> I was in a major car accident today, in the passenger seat. No one was seriously hurt.


Wow, glad to hear everyone is ok.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

AliFrazier100 said:


> I was in a major car accident today, in the passenger seat. No one was seriously hurt.


wow - glad you are safe!


----------



## AliFrazier100

Catalanotto said:


> Wow, glad to hear everyone is ok.





LifeInCattleClass said:


> wow - glad you are safe!


Thanks. My leg hurts, but nothing serious.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Well they took Captain Kirk up in space - how do you like that?

geezer looks great for 90 yrs old too

amazing


----------



## Banez

I bet he didn't think when he was acting captain Kirk in the 60's that 60 years later he'd be visiting space.

And he boldly went where no actor has gone before, pun intended.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

My favorite was Bones, but, William Shatner was a close second, what a piece of ass back then. Not at all now


----------



## Pratchett

McCoy always bugged me. Seemed whiny and he disrespected my favorite character Spock.

Now that I'm older, I appreciate him more and actually would feel the same way he did about the transporters. Put me on a shuttle, thank you very much.


----------



## Seth Grimes

The Original Star Trek was the worst generation imo, maybe at least on par with the current one, Discovery. Even Enterprise which has bad ratings compared to the rest I felt was really good


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Seth Grimes said:


> The Original Star Trek was the worst generation imo, maybe at least on par with the current one, Discovery. Even Enterprise which has bad ratings compared to the rest I felt was really good


next generation was the best so far IMO

but that might be my nostalgia talking, Picard was such an elegant badass

edit) if you guys have never seen Pogo - he makes music from clips in shows and movies. Here is one he did of star trek the next generation - its a classic


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I've always meant to get into Space 2099 since it was a more horror-ish Star Trek like show. Though my backlog of stuff in general is just too huge to really get into it. The only episodes I've seen so far is the pilot and the famous "Dragon's Domain" episode which is still pretty freaky and great.

I've seen some of the OG Star Trek and really enjoyed it, but again....hour long episodes and a ton of them lol. Despite that...I really, really love Star Trek: The Motion Picture.


----------



## FriedTofu

Adapting said:


> Kyrie Irving is a POS. That is all.


Hey at least he is giving the rest of the NBA a chance by being an idiot. I don't see anyone outscoring their big 3 in a series if everyone is healthy.


----------



## Adapting

FriedTofu said:


> Hey at least he is giving the rest of the NBA a chance by being an idiot. I don't see anyone outscoring their big 3 in a series if everyone is healthy.


That's the issue. I wanna see my Nets succeed. Been too long and over the drama.


----------



## FriedTofu

Adapting said:


> That's the issue. I wanna see my Nets succeed. Been too long and over the drama.


You still have two MVPs. You are still heavy favorites. lol


----------



## Adapting

FriedTofu said:


> You still have two MVPs. You are still heavy favorites. lol


I'll only feel satisfied if Harden gets extended. Traded away too much for him to just leave.


----------



## CamillePunk

Catalanotto said:


> I thought we were friends.
> 
> I demand you unfollow my youtube page immediately.


Oh don't get me wrong I'm totally here for it


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Coffee, yeah coffee is the one thing I think I can't give up. Tastes good and makes you feel good. I like having my morning cup of coffee at about 12:45PM.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Coffee, yeah coffee is the one thing I think I can't give up. Tastes good and makes you feel good. I like having my morning cup of coffee at about 12:45PM.


coffee is amazing

the smell of grinding beans is heavenly


----------



## The One

LifeInCattleClass said:


> coffee is amazing
> 
> the smell of grinding beans is heavenly


On god!


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

LifeInCattleClass said:


> coffee is amazing
> 
> the smell of grinding beans is heavenly


Yessir. Still enjoying that morning cup. It's 24 Oz and in a Contigo.

I am lazy and buy Peet's French Roast Coffee at the Ralph's Supermarket.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Yessir. Still enjoying that morning cup. It's 24 Oz and in a Contigo.
> 
> I am lazy and buy Peet's French Roast Coffee at the Ralph's Supermarket.


a nice dark roast - respect

but i doubt how good a 24 oz cup can be - but you do you  (any coffee is good coffee)

i’m more an espresso guy myself… or 12 espressos


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

LifeInCattleClass said:


> a nice dark roast - respect
> 
> but i doubt how good a 24 oz cup can be - but you do you  (any coffee is good coffee)
> 
> i’m more an espresso guy myself… or 12 espressos


I like a fine espresso too especially when going to an Italian Restaurant.


----------



## AdrianaCateland

No, I don't have days off ever.
I don't go out, my boyfriend doesn't want to go out with me, every day is like one.
I can't remember the last time I went for a walk outside besides going to the store.
Probably about 2-3 months ago, I feel like I'm depressed.
I constantly have suicidal thoughts from this life.


----------



## Pratchett

AdrianaCateland said:


> No, I don't have days off ever.
> I don't go out, my boyfriend doesn't want to go out with me, every day is like one.
> I can't remember the last time I went for a walk outside besides going to the store.
> Probably about 2-3 months ago, I feel like I'm depressed.
> I constantly have suicidal thoughts from this life.


Is your boyfriend not going out with you anywhere the reason why you aren't doing anything, or is it mostly your job?


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

I may not be around between the 20th and 26th of this month. My wife won us a trip to Hawaii through her Church raffle.


----------



## FriedTofu

Recently started watching a few twitch irl streams. I feel like a stalker but weirdly part of the group with the rich mofos in the stream. I guess that is what they mean by a parasocial relationship. Bonkers that people give these rich people money to watch them just doing everyday mundane stuff. Feels like reverse low rent squid game type situation.


----------



## Adapting

NBA opening day today, hyped af.


----------



## FriedTofu

Good opening day games. Warriors looking good even with Curry's bad shooting night.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

My name is Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander and senator of the Armies of the West, General of the @MrFlash Felix Legions and loyal servant to the _true_ emperor, @LifeInCattleClass. Father to a murdered son. Husband to a murdered wife. And I will have my vengeance, in this life or in Rants.

Seriously, congratulations on becoming Emperor of Rants @LifeInCattleClass. I hope you will rule with a tender loving and kind hand. You of course have the support of the senate.

@Typical Cena Fan mentioned Suikoden so he now must be protected at all costs.










Tall, sexy, voluptuous, and with eyes that sparkle more than Sapphire Isle, but enough about @Platt. @Firefromthegods is a great mod. Just putting that out there.

It took me 28 hours and change, but Yara is now free from the tyranny of Gustavo Fring.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Big Booty Bex said:


> My name is Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander and senator of the Armies of the West, General of the @MrFlash Felix Legions and loyal servant to the _true_ emperor, @LifeInCattleClass. Father to a murdered son. Husband to a murdered wife. And I will have my vengeance, in this life or in Rants.
> 
> Seriously, congratulations on becoming Emperor of Rants @LifeInCattleClass. I hope you will rule with a tender loving and kind hand. You of course have the support of the senate.
> 
> @Typical Cena Fan mentioned Suikoden so he now must be protected at all costs.
> 
> View attachment 110633
> 
> 
> Tall, sexy, voluptuous, and with eyes that sparkle more than Sapphire Isle, but enough about @Platt. @Firefromthegods is a great mod. Just putting that out there.
> 
> It took me 28 hours and change, but Yara is now free from the tyranny of Gustavo Fring.
> 
> View attachment 110632


Bexie you beautiful freedom fighter you!

how was farcry6? Worth it?

good to have you back


----------



## MrFlash

Big Booty Bex said:


> My name is Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander and senator of the Armies of the West, General of the @MrFlash Felix Legions and loyal servant to the _true_ emperor, @LifeInCattleClass. Father to a murdered son. Husband to a murdered wife. And I will have my vengeance, in this life or in Rants.
> 
> Seriously, congratulations on becoming Emperor of Rants @LifeInCattleClass. I hope you will rule with a tender loving and kind hand. You of course have the support of the senate.
> 
> @Typical Cena Fan mentioned Suikoden so he now must be protected at all costs.
> 
> View attachment 110633
> 
> 
> Tall, sexy, voluptuous, and with eyes that sparkle more than Sapphire Isle, but enough about @Platt. @Firefromthegods is a great mod. Just putting that out there.
> 
> It took me 28 hours and change, but Yara is now free from the tyranny of Gustavo Fring.
> 
> View attachment 110632



 Love it, only way it be better is if it was a fellowship of the rings spin off lol. Glad to know the Ranks Of Emperor loyal friends supporters (that's the right term isn't it @LifeInCattleClass ?) grows stronger by the day. First Rants, then the world brothers.

Is Far cry 6 worth it then? Kinda burned out of that franchise after Far cry 4, had 5 sitting around for years to play but something always comes up to take it's spot (currently its Phoenix point on the ps4 finally).


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

MrFlash said:


> Love it, only way it be better is if it was a fellowship of the rings spin off lol. Glad to know the Ranks Of Emperor loyal friends supporters (that's the right term isn't it @LifeInCattleClass ?) grows stronger by the day. First Rants, then the world brothers.
> 
> Is Far cry 6 worth it then? Kinda burned out of that franchise after Far cry 4, had 5 sitting around for years to play but something always comes up to take it's spot (currently its Phoenix point on the ps4 finally).


yahs, emperors have loyal supporters only 

i LOVED far cry 4 / i was very lukewarm on primal, far cry 5 and that other off-shoot one

but 6 looks like a return to form


----------



## MrFlash

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yahs, emperors have loyal supporters only
> 
> i LOVED far cry 4 / i was very lukewarm on primal, far cry 5 and that other off-shoot one
> 
> but 6 looks like a return to form


Will have to take a look see, not really been interested in new games of late, i blame the Cyber Punk carry on for making me feel jaded towards new releases, so been playing Final Fantasy 9 and Dark chronicle/ Dark cloud 2 lol. Nothing like a blast of nostalgia and a bottle of southern comfort.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> how was farcry6? Worth it?












It's been said already if you've played one Far Cry you've played them all. They're all similar in that you basically do the same things in all of them. I will say if you can only play one play Far Cry 3. Michael Mando (Vass) is still one of the most memorable villains of all time in any videogame. 

If you want a fantastic main character that isn't a silent douche bag play Far Cry 6, Life. I feel Dani Rojas is the best protagonist in all Far Cry games. It's funny because one of the add-on DLC's coming sometime down the line is going to have you playing as (or against?) the main villains of previous FC games including Vass. I hope it delivers.






When this bop came on the radio I couldn't help but sing along, but then to hear the main character Dani do the same was just lol.


----------



## Pratchett

Gave my old 12 string guitar to a guy I know at church who wants to experiment with making a microtonal neck. The bridge was starting to bow so it was just a matter of time for it anyway. Picked up a new one a few days ago. Man, it really projects sound so much better. Forgot to take a picture, of course.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I just finished Ted Lasso season 2

was a medium to good season, but the last episode was great

anybody else like it?


----------



## Big Booty Bex

As most people know Los Doyers were originally from Brooklyn, New York. With Cat being a fan of the New York Yankees it's only right that by the decree of the Emperor @LifeInCattleClass I hereby make @Catalanotto an honorary Doyer (Dodger) fan.

With that being out of the way can we please ban everyone from Atlanta? We might as well ban everyone from Houston as well. Thank you based, Cat.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I don’t want the trash cans to win, go Braves


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

‘hey LICC, what music do you listen to?’

me:’…. Its complicated’


----------



## Garty

It's probably only me, but I felt today was just complete shit.


----------



## FriedTofu

A warm shower can help you forget about a shit day for at least a few minutes.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Catalanotto said:


> I don’t want the trash cans to win, go Braves


Now that my hatred of the Braves has worn off, I agree. Fuck the Asstros as a staff, record label, and as a mother fucking crew!


----------



## Pratchett

I've been dipping my fries in mustard lately. It only takes a little, and it was interesting and different at first. But I'm starting to really like it.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Not a mustard guy but I usually dip my fries in BBQ or Sweet n Sour sauce. Well when I have them, haven't had fries in months lul


----------



## The One

Pratchett said:


> I've been dipping my fries in mustard lately. It only takes a little, and it was interesting and different at first. But I'm starting to really like it.


Groundbreaking discovery bro.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I like dipping mine in mayo.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Pratchett said:


> I've been dipping my fries in mustard lately. It only takes a little, and it was interesting and different at first. But I'm starting to really like it.


i like this


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Catalanotto said:


> I like dipping mine in mayo.


I've heard this is common in some places like Germany, but at least you don't eat mayo sandwiches, right, Cat? My Cousin likes to eat mayo sandwiches. She's disowned now.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Big Booty Bex said:


> I've heard this is common in some places like Germany, but at least you don't eat mayo sandwiches, right, Cat? My Cousin likes to eat mayo sandwiches. She's disowned now.


What… like _just_ mayo?

Chicken Mayo sandwiches are quite common in the EU (and Africa)

but just mayo on bread? Closest i have seen to that is cucumber sandwiches in UK - cucumber, mayo, cream cheese, pepper on bread


----------



## Big Booty Bex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> What… like _just_ mayo?


Yeah just two breads smothered in mayo, nothing else. Just typing it makes me want to gag lol.


----------



## The One

I never had Five Guy's burger and they built one by my house in 2019. It's worth trying? I heard they expensive.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Big Booty Bex said:


> Yeah just two breads smothered in mayo, nothing else. Just typing it makes me want to gag lol.


That legit makes me mad 

tell her I’ve disowned her as well


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Big Booty Bex said:


> I've heard this is common in some places like Germany, but at least you don't eat mayo sandwiches, right, Cat? My Cousin likes to eat mayo sandwiches. She's disowned now.


fuck no lol that’s nasty.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

The One said:


> I never had Five Guy's burger and they built one by my house in 2019. It's worth trying? I heard they expensive.


Yeah they're expensive as fuck just like Smash burger and Fatburger. I personally feel that In-N-Out and Tommy's and most Mom and Pop burger joints are far better, but that's just me. If you ask for fries from Five Guy's make sure you ask for a small because large is a trash bag filled with fries.



Catalanotto said:


> fuck no lol that’s nasty.


Thank fuck. I was sweating here Cat, as I was hoping your Jill sandwich was not in fact a mayo sandwich!


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

They have mayo fused pizzas in Japan. Dominos Japan themselves makes them! I don't get it lol. It's on top and replaces the tomato sauce.


----------



## Adapting

Big Booty Bex said:


> I've heard this is common in some places like Germany, but at least you don't eat mayo sandwiches, right, Cat? My Cousin likes to eat mayo sandwiches. She's disowned now.


I love mayo and honestly I probably could eat just a mayo sandwich but I wouldn't willingly do it lmao.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

How are you guys today?


----------



## Pratchett

Catalanotto said:


> I like dipping mine in mayo.


My wife does this. She also got me started on dipping my fries in cole slaw occasionally. I won't do the mayo though. I can only tolerate so much mayo.



The One said:


> I never had Five Guy's burger and they built one by my house in 2019. It's worth trying? I heard they expensive.


It's not bad. I wouldn't go too often though. And someone pointed out - get the small fries. More than enough for two people. But you can customize the burgers any way you want, which makes it different from other places. I'll get mine with grilled onions, green peppers and A1 sauce. Kind of like a Philly Steak burger. Kind of. Okay not really but still tastes good.


----------



## Pratchett

I've been doing pretty bad for a while now but I was listening to a podcast my pastor was on and he said some things that made me think about the funk I'm in a different way. I've heard him talk about the topic before, but this time my perspective is catching something different. I'm in a much better mood for the cold slap of reality that I didn't know I needed.

I'm in a good place tonight.


----------



## Chelsea

Awful.... Can't get over some stuff.

I hope you're doing well, OP.

Edit: I see that the thread has been merged into the general chat.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Pratchett said:


> I've been doing pretty bad for a while now but I was listening to a podcast my pastor was on and he said some things that made me think about the funk I'm in a different way. I've heard him talk about the topic before, but this time my perspective is catching something different. I'm in a much better mood for the cold slap of reality that I didn't know I needed.
> 
> I'm in a good place tonight.


good to hear you are in a better place tonight than here lately, hopefully you are great tomorrow bro, have a nice day


Emmanuelle said:


> Awful.... Can't get over some stuff.
> 
> I hope you're doing well, OP.


how come(you dont have to elaborate if you dont want to) and thank you




and why did my thread get moved to general chat? just curious


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I merged it because it's basically general chat lol.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

well thanks for messaging me before hand bro, i would have said, oh, go ahead, i didnt realize that you created this thread, if you told me, are you guys just allowed to edit whatever you want without consequence whenever you want?
you could have told me in advance at the very least dude


----------



## The One

Pratchett said:


> My wife does this. She also got me started on dipping my fries in cole slaw occasionally. I won't do the mayo though. I can only tolerate so much mayo.
> 
> 
> It's not bad. I wouldn't go too often though. And someone pointed out - *get the small fries. More than enough for two people. *But you can customize the burgers any way you want, which makes it different from other places. I'll get mine with grilled onions, green peppers and A1 sauce. Kind of like a Philly Steak burger. Kind of. Okay not really but still tastes good.


Whoa enough for 2 people? So glad they don't skimp out on the fries lol I can imagine how big the larger fries are! And ima try that Philly Steak Burger if I go, sounds fire I got the munchies right now 🤤


----------



## The One

Cat fix my qoute lol


EDIT: Figured it out


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Pratchett said:


> I've been dipping my fries in mustard lately. It only takes a little, and it was interesting and different at first. But I'm starting to really like it.


Do you like onion rings/, if so, try it with mustard, its really tasty(and i am not really a mustard fan)


----------



## Pratchett

The One said:


> Whoa enough for 2 people? So glad they don't skimp out on the fries lol I can imagine how big the larger fries are! And ima try that Philly Steak Burger if I go, sounds fire I got the munchies right now 🤤


Just so you know, it's not an actual type of burger. You gotta pick the toppings to put on. And you may want to ask for extra A1 sauce. They can be a bit skimpy on that. Cheapskates.


thatonewwefanguy said:


> Do you like onion rings/, if so, try it with mustard, its really tasty(and i am not really a mustard fan)


I will have to try this sometime.

Matter of fact, I have plenty of mustard seeds in the pantry with plans to make my own mustard at some point. This could get interesting.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Pratchett said:


> Just so you know, it's not an actual type of burger. You gotta pick the toppings to put on. And you may want to ask for extra A1 sauce. They can be a bit skimpy on that. Cheapskates.
> 
> I will have to try this sometime.
> 
> Matter of fact, I have plenty of mustard seeds in the pantry with plans to make my own mustard at some point. This could get interesting.


it would be awesome to have homemade mustard, i bet it would turn out amazing


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Pratchett said:


> Just so you know, it's not an actual type of burger. You gotta pick the toppings to put on. And you may want to ask for extra A1 sauce. They can be a bit skimpy on that. Cheapskates.
> 
> I will have to try this sometime.
> 
> Matter of fact, I have plenty of mustard seeds in the pantry with plans to make my own mustard at some point. This could get interesting.


i've made a mustard from scratch once - not too difficult actually

can flavour it lots of different ways as well - give it a go!


----------



## Pratchett

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i've made a mustard from scratch once - not too difficult actually
> 
> can flavour it lots of different ways as well - give it a go!


The goal is a honey Dijon. A local sandwich shop near me used to make a ham sandwich with their special mustard that would absolutely clear your sinuses! They don't make it like they used to so I stopped getting it. But the person who created it (no longer working there) told me her secret ingredient so I think it is time to come up with my own version.

I know what I have to do now.


----------



## EvilDead

I wake up in my bed every morning alone and cold.

I go through the day in a haze. I don't feel like I am in my body. 

Only wait for sleep again. I am missing that loving feeling.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

thatonewwefanguy said:


> well thanks for messaging me before hand bro, i would have said, oh, go ahead, i didnt realize that you created this thread, if you told me, are you guys just allowed to edit whatever you want without consequence whenever you want?
> you could have told me in advance at the very least dude


Well, first off, I’m not a bro/dude lol and second, this thread has been stickied to the top for weeks, it’s okay that you missed it, it is easy enough to just merge it and allow the conversation to continue. Not too sure why you’re taking such offence to this, it isn’t that serious. When similar subjects are created in multiple threads, it’s part of our job to merge it. There’s a redirect, and, we don’t have to even message people at all, that is something I personally choose to do, but, sometimes, I’m quickly in and out of here when I’m at work and busy, so, I don’t get a chance to message.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Pratchett said:


> The goal is a honey Dijon. A local sandwich shop near me used to make a ham sandwich with their special mustard that would absolutely clear your sinuses! They don't make it like they used to so I stopped getting it. But the person who created it (no longer working there) told me her secret ingredient so I think it is time to come up with my own version.
> 
> I know what I have to do now.


i need me some of that mustard lol, i think it would go great on a burger


----------



## Pratchett

thatonewwefanguy said:


> i need me some of that mustard lol, i think it would go great on a burger


I wouldn't put it on a burger. It's powerful stuff and would overshadow the taste of the beef. A good burger needs toppings with subtle flavor. Unless you have poorly cooked beef, which is a different problem and a wholly unfortunate predicament. Just douse it with hot sauce at that point and burn your troubles away.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Pratchett said:


> I wouldn't put it on a burger. It's powerful stuff and would overshadow the taste of the beef. A good burger needs toppings with subtle flavor. Unless you have poorly cooked beef, which is a different problem and a wholly unfortunate predicament. Just douse it with hot sauce at that point and burn your troubles away.


ahhh yes, making your butthole a burning ring of fire, i love it


----------



## Pratchett

thatonewwefanguy said:


> ahhh yes, making your butthole a burning ring of fire, i love it


Don't be obtuse. You don't have to reach for the million Scoville bottle, just slap on some Frank's or Tobasco. Or better yet, Cholula. That stuff is underappreciated.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Pratchett said:


> Don't be obtuse. You don't have to reach for the million Scoville bottle, just slap on some Frank's or Tobasco. Or better yet, Cholula. That stuff is underappreciated.


cholula is great, i dont do hot stuff often cause i cant really handle it very well but some hot stuff i love it


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Post your typical Subway orders, lads and lasses 

Wheat Bread
Buffalo Chicken, extra buffalo sauce 
No Cheese
Toasted
Chipotle Southwest 
Jalapenos 
Banana Peppers
Olives
Bell Pepper 
Onion
Spinach 
Tomato 

If I go to a particular Subway I like to get the veggie patty with extra marinara on top. They keep it separate from the meatballs there. Same vegetables and bread. Might sound weird but I absolutely love that combo.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

^^^^ you should give up subway and go to firehouse subs if you have any near you, they’re amaaaazing. I used to get subway all the time until I discovered firehouse.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Catalanotto said:


> ^^^^ you should give up subway and go to firehouse subs if you have any near you, they’re amaaaazing. I used to get subway all the time until I discovered firehouse.


Oh, I do. I just happened to be at Subway and posted that lol. I'm a big Jersey Mike's fan too

I love sandwiches too much. I'd eat them every day if it wasn't for all the bread lol


----------



## Pratchett

Firehouse is great. They have a new bbq Cuban sub with chipotle Cole slaw on promotion right now... I'm going to have to get that one again.

The pickle speard have been a bit disappointing though lately. Very rubbery. I don't know if anyone else is experiencing this.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Yeah, I noticed the rubbery feel as well, too bad cuz they were awesome.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

GNKenny said:


> Post your typical Subway orders, lads and lasses
> 
> Wheat Bread
> Buffalo Chicken, extra buffalo sauce
> No Cheese
> Toasted
> Chipotle Southwest
> Jalapenos
> Banana Peppers
> Olives
> Bell Pepper
> Onion
> Spinach
> Tomato
> 
> If I go to a particular Subway I like to get the veggie patty with extra marinara on top. They keep it separate from the meatballs there. Same vegetables and bread. Might sound weird but I absolutely love that combo.


My order is typically The Italian B.M.T with a toasted honey wheat bread. Pepper jack cheese, lettuce, tomato, bell pepper, and red onion. I sometimes get it with light red wine vinegar or oil. I have in fact tried Jersey Mike's and agree they are indeed awesome.

Never tried Firehouse, is there a recommended ultimate must get sandwich from there?


----------



## Adapting

Nets playing aga


GNKenny said:


> Post your typical Subway orders, lads and lasses
> 
> Wheat Bread
> Buffalo Chicken, extra buffalo sauce
> No Cheese
> Toasted
> Chipotle Southwest
> Jalapenos
> Banana Peppers
> Olives
> Bell Pepper
> Onion
> Spinach
> Tomato
> 
> If I go to a particular Subway I like to get the veggie patty with extra marinara on top. They keep it separate from the meatballs there. Same vegetables and bread. Might sound weird but I absolutely love that combo.


Italian BMT on herb bread toasted, lettuce, tomato, onions, mayo, black olives. Sometimes the "pizza sub".

Usually get a cookie with it and a soda.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Big Booty Bex said:


> My order is typically The Italian B.M.T with a toasted honey wheat bread. Pepper jack cheese, lettuce, tomato, bell pepper, and red onion. I sometimes get it with light red wine vinegar or oil. I have in fact tried Jersey Mike's and agree they are indeed awesome.
> 
> Never tried Firehouse, is there a recommended ultimate must get sandwich from there?


I'm not the person to ask for food recommendations sorry lol. The only meats I like to eat is birds and occasionally fish/seafoods. I'm not vegan/vegetarian but my least favorite parts of meals tend to be the meats. Taste wise turkey and chicken is my favorite stuff. Don't like the taste of beef and pork and never really have. That leaves out a lot obviously lol.

When I go to Firehouse I always get the Engineer sandwhich with no mustard/mayonaise and no pickle. Add cherry peppers, jalapenos, olives, bell peppers on wheat bread. Then I'd dump whatever great sauces they had on it. Usually Whiskey BBQ and Bee Sting mango sauce stuff. If it wasn't obvious I'm a spicy food lover lul

Part of Firehouse's gimmick was they had all these great sauces for you to choose from on the counter at all times. Ever since corona that went away. All they have is their brand of Captain Sorenson's Datil Pepper Sauce and a few others in small cups. I hope the sauce gimmick comes back eventually.

to kinda answer your question tho I know a lot of people love their meatball sub but I've never had it. Sorry you asked a simple question and I wrote you a novel


----------



## Pratchett

Big Booty Bex said:


> Never tried Firehouse, is there a recommended ultimate must get sandwich from there?


Depends on your personal taste. I don't think you can go wrong with their Italian sub. It was the first one I tried there and I kinda lost my taste for Subway's BMT after that. There really is no comparison. Same for the steak and cheese. Only a complete psychopath would prefer Subway's version after eating Firehouse. Well, no, I suppose masochists do exist so I take that back.

Your goal should be to go to Firehouse enough times to try each one. That is my recommendation. You'll thank me later.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Pratchett said:


> Depends on your personal taste. I don't think you can go wrong with their Italian sub. It was the first one I tried there and I kinda lost my taste for Subway's BMT after that. There really is no comparison. Same for the steak and cheese. Only a complete psychopath would prefer Subway's version after eating Firehouse. Well, no, I suppose masochists do exist so I take that back.
> 
> Your goal should be to go to Firehouse enough times to try each one. That is my recommendation. You'll thank me later.


i have never ate at firehouse, and i dont have one near me, but i want to try some of their subs


----------



## Big Booty Bex

The week has been pretty good so far, amiright people living in Houston, Texas?










Thank you.

Sincerely,
Baseball fans


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I’m so stoked that Altuve woke up still crying this morning, I hate that prick.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Catalanotto said:


> I’m so stoked that Altuve woke up still crying this morning, I hate that prick.


Truth!

When they beat the Dodgers in the World Series and he was making the talk show rounds he always came across as this smug little bastard knowing full well what the trash cans did.


----------



## Adapting

Guys... I regret to inform you that I have failed no nut November. Twice already.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

I love how people complain when you decide to decorate your house for Halloween a little early, yet no one says shit when you start seeing Christmas stuff (along with music) in store near the end of October. Like, Christ can we at least wait until Halloween ends before we bust out the Mariah Carey? Christmas just devours every month from October to January.

We should extend Halloween into November since no one really gives a shit about Thanksgiving.










It's hard out there for a playa. Chin up, bro. You'll get her next year!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Adapting said:


> Guys... I regret to inform you that I have failed no nut November. Twice already.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Adapting said:


> Guys... I regret to inform you that I have failed no nut November. Twice already.


5 Time I already failed.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

you know what that means?
no ddd next month, i am sorry for yall


----------



## Pratchett

Hopefully will get the house updates finished this weekend. It's been a month of working on and off. It will be great to be done with it finally.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Why can't all the awesome people I like on WF get along? It seems like most of them dislike each other. It makes me sad.


----------



## Chelsea

Big Booty Bex said:


> Why can't all the awesome people I like on WF get along? It seems like most of them dislike each other. It makes me sad.


We like @Platt and @Platt likes us. End of story 😁


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

i have detention for telling someone to get the f out of the way lol
i am not even mad about it


----------



## Pratchett

Ugh. I got home from work and half the power is out in my house. The HVAC is in the half with working power, but it just making noises. Called an electrician, he told me to call the power company. Hopefully it is an issue caused by the wind we've had today but it's strange that only half the power is out.

Now I have to go buy a space heater so we can sleep in the rabbit's room and keep us all warm tonight. I don't like how this weekend is starting.

This is one of those days I wish I was still renting.


----------



## MrFlash

Big Booty Bex said:


> View attachment 111665
> 
> 
> Why can't all the awesome people I like on WF get along? It seems like most of them dislike each other. It makes me sad.








Tis a shame when that happens, but that's the internet for you dude, it brings out the worse in people.


----------



## Pratchett

Went out and got heated blankets for me and the wife. At least that is making a difference for now. Nice to be warm again.

Called the property owners twice today. Talked to operators but still waiting to hear back from technicians as to when they'll get here to fix the problem.


----------



## Pratchett

Finally had emergency maintenance show up. They piggybacked us onto a neighbor's electric so we can have heat. Looks like we're throwing away everything in the fridge though. Fortunately we did not lose power on the outlet to our backup freezer so we didn't lose any of that food. I don't know how I haven't lost any of my fish as their water temp dropped almost 18 degrees. I'm bringing it back up slowly so hopefully they survive that as well.

It's long past time I picked up a backup generator of some kind. I've got more work to do.


----------



## Adapting

Paper straws are trash mannnnn, just give me plastic.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Adapting said:


> Paper straws are trash mannnnn, just give me plastic.


it’s amazing that they put those straws in our giant plastic cups. Bravo, man.


----------



## Pratchett

So I went ahead and started a new Facebook account. We'll see how long it takes them to shut down this one. I think I made it different enough that it shouldn't raise any flags, but I'm only going to put so much effort into it. Managed to connect with an old friend I've been wanting to get hold of. So there's that, at least.

Ha, look at me being all sociable and stuff. I'm getting soft in my old age.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Why would they shut it down? 

I’ve been to Facebook jail many times, it’s gotten way too soft the last few years.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Pratchett said:


> So I went ahead and started a new Facebook account. We'll see how long it takes them to shut down this one. I think I made it different enough that it shouldn't raise any flags, but I'm only going to put so much effort into it. Managed to connect with an old friend I've been wanting to get hold of. So there's that, at least.
> 
> Ha, look at me being all sociable and stuff. I'm getting soft in my old age.


Do I dare ask why they shut your prior one down?


----------



## Pratchett

Best I can figure is this - I had my original account maybe a decade ago or more, I can't remember. Didn't use it much and eventually could not access it because my recovery email was inaccessible to me as well. So about 3 yrs ago I opened another one just to have basic access again to local businesses and stuff. They ended up asking me for a copy of my drivers license to verify my identity. I told them to shove it.

This time I used a variation of my name. It should be different enough while still being legitimate that it won't draw attention this time. Hardly worth the trouble, but there are some things and some people I can only access on Facebook, so I'll subject myself to some of this nonsense.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Pratchett said:


> Best I can figure is this - I had my original account maybe a decade ago or more, I can't remember. Didn't use it much and eventually could not access it because my recovery email was inaccessible to me as well. So about 3 yrs ago I opened another one just to have basic access again to local businesses and stuff. They ended up asking me for a copy of my drivers license to verify my identity. I told them to shove it.
> 
> This time I used a variation of my name. It should be different enough while still being legitimate that it won't draw attention this time. Hardly worth the trouble, but there are some things and some people I can only access on Facebook, so I'll subject myself to some of this nonsense.


Yeah - they‘ve gone crazy with the identity verification

a lot of its to do with eliminating the anonymous nature of social media - for good and ill


----------



## Big Booty Bex

After putting $25 worth of gas in my car I had to stop get out of said car and ask it what the fuck it just did with those $25.











California gas prices soar to record highs


----------



## Adapting

Big Booty Bex said:


> After putting $25 worth of gas in my car I had to stop get out of said car and ask it what the fuck it just did with those $25.
> 
> View attachment 111939
> 
> 
> California gas prices soar to record highs


Time to get a telsa and charge your car lmao.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

This site really needs an option to let you filter out threads that contain certain words in the title. It would improve my site experience greatly. Sure I don't click on the threads but they're still an eyesore to even look at.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Anyone planning on watching the eclipse in the US tomorrow morning?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

GNKenny said:


> This site really needs an option to let you filter out threads that contain certain words in the title. It would improve my site experience greatly. Sure I don't click on the threads but they're still an eyesore to even look at.


Any threads in particular you’re referring to?

I don’t understand the people who put 80 characters in their title or make a thread that’s literally already made on the exact same page and not even pushed to the bottom yet.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Catalanotto said:


> Any threads in particular you’re referring to?
> 
> I don’t understand the people who put 80 characters in their title or make a thread that’s literally already made on the exact same page and not even pushed to the bottom yet.


Oh just the usual annoying threads in this section that get in the way of the food ones or harmless things. Also I wish we could delete our own posts...sometimes I get a tad overzealous and say stupid things ×___×

For example, I almost posted a novel's worth of me rebooking the entire year of the WWF from WM 17-WM 18. Luckily I came to my senses and deleted it.


----------



## FriedTofu

I feel like a luddite seeing more and more of my peers having smart trash cans in their homes while I still use a non-tech can that opens by stepping on a pedal.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Adapting said:


> Time to get a telsa and charge your car lmao.


I wish. More like I need to invest in a 10 speed bike lol.


----------



## Pratchett

Big Booty Bex said:


> I wish. More like I need to invest in a 10 speed bike lol.


E-bike is much cheaper than a Tesla and those hills won't be so bad. I saw some at Bass Pro for under $3000 that can go off-road and even have small trailer attachments that can hold people, groceries etc.

I was surprised by how many Amish were using them when i was up there a few weeks ago. Some sects allow for battery power instead of electricity and they are able to be out after dark on the roads.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Pratchett said:


> E-bike is much cheaper than a Tesla and those hills won't be so bad. I saw some at Bass Pro for under $3000 that can go off-road and even have small trailer attachments that can hold people, groceries etc.
> 
> I was surprised by how many Amish were using them when i was up there a few weeks ago. Some sects allow for battery power instead of electricity and they are able to be out after dark on the roads.


Allowing battery power and not electricity is kinda weird - you can battery power almost anything if you set your mind to it

how do they feel about solar and wind energy, do you know?


----------



## Seth Grimes

Catalanotto said:


> Why would they shut it down?
> 
> I’ve been to Facebook jail many times, it’s gotten way too soft the last few years.


My friend had a 3 day ban on Facebook because someone was arguing with him, about a meme. So he just posted her own profile pic, but with tears drawn on the cheeks, and that got him done for "harassment", apparently, ha


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Pratchett said:


> E-bike is much cheaper than a Tesla and those hills won't be so bad. I saw some at Bass Pro for under $3000 that can go off-road and even have small trailer attachments that can hold people, groceries etc.
> 
> I was surprised by how many Amish were using them when i was up there a few weeks ago. Some sects allow for battery power instead of electricity and they are able to be out after dark on the roads.












Thanks, Pratchett. I would consider this an option if I didn't live in Los Angeles. People here are absolutely crazy as fuck and I fear I would be run off the road. Not to mention with all the drug dealers and crack heads roaming the streets I'd be scared to leave that e-bike chained up anywhere.


----------



## Pratchett

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Allowing battery power and not electricity is kinda weird - you can battery power almost anything if you set your mind to it
> 
> how do they feel about solar and wind energy, do you know?


The solar and wind energy is okay to the ones that allow batteries. Some Mennonites are even allowed to drive cars, I believe. Of course they will also have their backsliders just like any other faith. There is a family near where I stayed with a child that needs to be hooked up to a machine once a week or so, maybe for dialysis, I can't recall. They keep a solar generator on their property for his sake and that's allowed.

Its a far more complex belief system than anyone realizes, and I learn more about them every time I'm up there. The non-Amish community that sprang up around them loves them fiercely and sets up the county rules and laws to protect them. It's a beautiful symbiotic relationship.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Pratchett said:


> The solar and wind energy is okay to the ones that allow batteries. Some Mennonites are even allowed to drive cars, I believe. Of course they will also have their backsliders just like any other faith. There is a family near where I stayed with a child that needs to be hooked up to a machine once a week or so, maybe for dialysis, I can't recall. They keep a solar generator on their property for his sake and that's allowed.
> 
> Its a far more complex belief system than anyone realizes, and I learn more about them every time I'm up there. The non-Amish community that sprang up around them loves them fiercely and sets up the county rules and laws to protect them. It's a beautiful symbiotic relationship.


yep, as all things, its more intricate that what we think


----------



## $Dolladrew$

The Golden Shovel said:


> 5 nights in a row my unfeasibly large cat decides the best place to sleep is on my feet. I'm too polite to move so end up lying in coffin repose.


My cat enjoys snuggling up behind me(I'm a side sleeper) I'm surprised I haven't rolled on her yet.

She has a bed I've had for her since she was a kitten but recently she's abandoned it to sleep next to daddy lol.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Instead of bumping my hospital thread, I’ll just post this here, I had a stress test today then got all the results from the last few months back and I have a hole in my heart. In January, I do a bubble test, they inject you with salt water and blow bubbles through your heart to see exactly how big the hole is. Not looking for sympathy so please don’t lol that shit makes me feel weird, just wanted all to know the update.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Sorry to hear, Cat. Are you going to go through any procedure to seal the hole in your heart?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Catalanotto said:


> Instead of bumping my hospital thread, I’ll just post this here, I had a stress test today then got all the results from the last few months back and I have a hole in my heart. In January, I do a bubble test, they inject you with salt water and blow bubbles through your heart to see exactly how big the hole is. Not looking for sympathy so please don’t lol that shit makes me feel weird, just wanted all to know the update.


i dodnt even know that could happen, how did it happen(you dont have to respond if you dont want to)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Catalanotto said:


> Instead of bumping my hospital thread, I’ll just post this here, I had a stress test today then got all the results from the last few months back and I have a hole in my heart. In January, I do a bubble test, they inject you with salt water and blow bubbles through your heart to see exactly how big the hole is. Not looking for sympathy so please don’t lol that shit makes me feel weird, just wanted all to know the update.


dang cat - that is a big olde shitbag of not great news

sorry to hear - but, I'm sure you'll handle the test like a champ and they'll sort you out whatever the outcome!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

thatonewwefanguy said:


> i dodnt even know that could happen, how did it happen(you dont have to respond if you dont want to)


As a fetus, we all have holes in our heart for oxygen as we develop and mine just didn’t close all the way like it’s supposed to. I never had any issues until 2016 when I had major palpitations and had to wear a heart monitor. Nothing came up from the monitor and no further tests were done. When I went to the hospital in September, because I had that issue in 2016, they went ahead with the other testing.

I was shocked to hear the news, it didn’t even cross my mind at all (my aunt passed away as a baby from a hole in her heart, but, hers was big, mine appears to be small, but, the bubble test will give exact size).

Most likely, I’ll just have to live with it. My doctor said 25% of the world’s population actually has this and lives with it.

I hope they give me more days off work now 

@Big Booty Bex , they probably won’t have to seal it as it showed up in the ultrasound not very big, it shouldn’t end up a life or death situation in life, I just can’t believe I’ve lived almost 40 years with it lol


----------



## Adapting

Catalanotto said:


> As a fetus, we all have holes in our heart for oxygen as we develop and mine just didn’t close all the way like it’s supposed to. I never had any issues until 2016 when I had major palpitations and had to wear a heart monitor. Nothing came up from the monitor and no further tests were done. When I went to the hospital in September, because I had that issue in 2016, they went ahead with the other testing.
> 
> I was shocked to hear the news, it didn’t even cross my mind at all (my aunt passed away as a baby from a hole in her heart, but, hers was big, mine appears to be small, but, the bubble test will give exact size).
> 
> Most likely, I’ll just have to live with it. My doctor said 25% of the world’s population actually has this and lives with it.
> 
> I hope they give me more days off work now
> 
> @Big Booty Bex , they probably won’t have to seal it as it showed up in the ultrasound not very big, it shouldn’t end up a life or death situation in life, I just can’t believe I’ve lived almost 40 years with it lol


You got that shit cat. Tell that hole to sign up on WF, pussy won't have a chance. :banhammer:


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Sorry to hear that Cat. Since you don't want sympy may I offer you an egg in this trying time?


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Catalanotto said:


> they probably won’t have to seal it as it showed up in the ultrasound not very big, it shouldn’t end up a life or death situation in life, I just can’t believe I’ve lived almost 40 years with it lol


Well that's some good news, as long as it means you'll be around for years to come that's a win! You need to work a huge angle for your in ring debut at the All Out WF PPV in 2053. #longtermstorytelling



GNKenny said:


> Sorry to hear that Cat. Since you don't want sympy may I offer you an egg in this trying time?


That better be a Cadbury creme egg Kenny!


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Big Booty Bex said:


> Well that's some good news, as long as it means you'll be around for years to come that's a win! You need to work a huge angle for your in ring debut at the All Out WF PPV in 2053. #longtermstorytelling
> 
> 
> 
> That better be a Cadbury creme egg Kenny!


We have such sights to show you, pal


----------



## Lady Eastwood

An article for those interested in reading about it:





__





Ventricular Septal Defect (VSD) (for Parents) - Nemours KidsHealth


Ventricular septal defect (VSD) — also known as a "hole in the heart" — is a congenital heart defect. Most VSDs are diagnosed and treated successfully.




kidshealth.org


----------



## Pratchett

At a store this morning to take advantage of a Black Friday sale. Only 5 workers in the store that I could see and maybe one family member roped in to help out.

I think it's going to be a rough time today for a lot of people working in retail. I'm glad I only wanted the one thing and it was at a local store, not Big Box type.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Wondering if I should finally take the plunge and shave my beard into the Lemmy/Harley Race style.


----------



## Pratchett

GNKenny said:


> Wondering if I should finally take the plunge and shave my beard into the Lemmy/Harley Race style.


Go for it. Sometimes a change like that can be refreshing, even if it doesn't turn out like you hoped. And you can always grow it back later if you decide it's not for you. Have fun with it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

GNKenny said:


> Wondering if I should finally take the plunge and shave my beard into the Lemmy/Harley Race style.


i’ve done that a couple times when my chin gets itchy and its too hot 

i have never been disappointed with the result - it always looks fun

…. I’ve also never kept the look more than 5 days cause i realise from far away i look like a horribly mean mf of a biker gang and people cross the street to avoid me  

so, there are pros and cons


----------



## AdrianaCateland

Pratchett said:


> Is your boyfriend not going out with you anywhere the reason why you aren't doing anything or is it mostly your job?


Yes, because of my work at the computer all day I don't go out.
My boyfriend works at the computer too, but I always offer him to go out at least once in a while.
Just to take a walk and breathe the air for at least half an hour, but he's used to staying at home.
He sees the sense in going out only if we go to some institution or on business((.


----------



## Pratchett

AdrianaCateland said:


> Yes, because of my work at the computer all day I don't go out.
> My boyfriend works at the computer too, but I always offer him to go out at least once in a while.
> Just to take a walk and breathe the air for at least half an hour, but he's used to staying at home.
> He sees the sense in going out only if we go to some institution or on business((.


I would say in that case to just go out without him. Walk around a little bit and enjoy the outside. Maybe if you showed him that you are willing to do something and leave him behind, that might motivate him to just get up and go out with you. Especially if he sees you coming back feeling better.

And even if not, at least you have done something for yourself to make you feel better. Don't let his unwillingness to participate hold you down. That kind of thing can breed resentment eventually, and that is one of the main things that ruins relationships. Encouragement is important here, and I think it may start with you encouraging yourself so you can encourage him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I’ve been on a weird fantasy kick the last couple of days - think Dark Souls, Bloodborne but also weirdish cartoons like ‘Adventure time’ and Sluggy Freelance

so, i drew this - the sad armoured princess and her Lizard companion


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I was thinking the other day of how many times life tried to kill me lol I was born blue cuz the umbilical cord was wrapped around my neck, almost hit by cars numerous times, the closest being the tires of a cop car stopping inches away from my face in middle school as I tripped on my fucking laces crossing the road at a shortcut to the mall (always cross at the crosswalk since then), my chest pains that sent me to the hospital in September and now the discovery of this hole in my heart. I’m super happy to be alive as I love life, I’m just curious as to what’s “helping” me live and if there is some giant purpose I haven’t discovered yet lol


----------



## Adapting

Catalanotto said:


> I was thinking the other day of how many times life tried to kill me lol I was born blue cuz the umbilical cord was wrapped around my neck, almost hit by cars numerous times, the closest being the tires of a cop car stopping inches away from my face in middle school as I tripped on my fucking laces crossing the road at a shortcut to the mall (always cross at the crosswalk since then), my chest pains that sent me to the hospital in September and now the discovery of this hole in my heart. I’m super happy to be alive as I love life, I’m just curious as to what’s “helping” me live and if there is some giant purpose I haven’t discovered yet lol


And after all that you're still alive and kicking. You're meant to be here and I'd say you're a pretty damn strong person.


----------



## Garty

Catalanotto said:


> I was thinking the other day of how many times life tried to kill me lol I was born blue cuz the umbilical cord was wrapped around my neck, almost hit by cars numerous times, the closest being the tires of a cop car stopping inches away from my face in middle school as I tripped on my fucking laces crossing the road at a shortcut to the mall (always cross at the crosswalk since then), my chest pains that sent me to the hospital in September and now the discovery of this hole in my heart. I’m super happy to be alive as I love life, I’m just curious as to what’s “helping” me live and if there is some giant purpose I haven’t discovered yet lol


As I've said before, someone has to run this place.

Your heartbeat has been replaced by an algorithm. You need to check it constantly.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

There is not a better 14 min in life than watching your country win a Rugby 7s final

against the Aussies even - such fun!

If you guys don’t watch Rugby 7s, you should start - highly likely your country is playing

its a great weekend out too


----------



## Pratchett

Met up tonight with one of my oldest friends from the past. Spent almost three hours reconnecting over dinner. We used to watch wrestling together every Monday night for years, but once we both got married we got too busy and drifted apart for 17 years. A lot of that was my fault. I had quite a lot to work through in that time.

It was really nice to see each other again and catch up. Hopefully we can do this again soon.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

has anybody played around with Blender?

i am thinking of doing low poly 3D design in it, but i want to know how steep the learning curve is

on the face of it, it looks straight forward


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Yesterday was International Ninja Day! I hope if you have a loved one, or someone special in your life you sneaked up on them yesterday. And if you did hopefully you also hit them with a shuriken*,* ninjato, kunai, tanto, or blowgun for the lols. I hope you played Shinobi, Shadow Dancer, Revenge of the Shinobi and finished the night off by watching Ninja Scroll. If you didn't I will report.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

I remember @DammitChrist mentioned one time that Hermey was the sexist dentist he had ever seen since Britt Baker. This is for you, DC.


----------



## DammitChrist

I mean, she’d have to be super hot then since Britt Baker is 1 of my biggest wrestling crushes


----------



## Big Booty Bex

DammitChrist said:


> I mean, she’d have to be super hot then since Britt Baker is 1 of my biggest wrestling crushes


Trust me, DC. Hermey is nuclear heat sun levels of hot!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DC…. I gots you bro

Hermey is love, Hermey is life


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

LifeInCattleClass said:


> DC…. I gots you bro
> 
> Hermey is love, Hermey is life
> 
> View attachment 112889


----------



## Big Booty Bex

GNKenny said:


>


I know lewd content and porn exist for everything nowadays, but this is one of those times were I wish I didn't see it. I'm not surprised it was @LifeInCattleClass as he's really starting to lean into his heel gimmick.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

i've really gotten into minecraft lately of all games


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i've really gotten into minecraft lately of all games


minecraft claims all souls who haven't played minecraft


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

thatonewwefanguy said:


> minecraft claims all souls who haven't played minecraft


i've been a big fan of Hermitcraft for 2 or 3 years now - finally decided to give it a try and join a SMP

its quite a bit of fun 

although, I'm still scared of caves :O


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i've been a big fan of Hermitcraft for 2 or 3 years now - finally decided to give it a try and join a SMP
> 
> its quite a bit of fun
> 
> although, I'm still scared of caves :O


not familiar with hermitcraft


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

thatonewwefanguy said:


> not familiar with hermitcraft


its minecrafters playing together on one server called hermitcraft

lot of guys from the original smp mindcrack like docm77

also some popular youtubers like Grian and Mumbo Jumbo - well worth a look


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I played Minecraft for the first time this year and couldn't get into it personally. I see the appeal but I just can't care about it.


----------



## Pratchett

Haven't played a game since Wolfenstein.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

GNKenny said:


> I played Minecraft for the first time this year and couldn't get into it personally. I see the appeal but I just can't care about it.


i think playing with people makes a world of difference

playing by myself was boring - playing on a server with other people is fun


----------



## Pratchett

Was at the happy place today enjoying my favorite hobby. Tried out the newest tool that I finally found the "inserts" for. I expected it to kick more, but surprisingly not so much. About as accurate as I expected though. No regrets.

While there, I saw something unexpected. And they only had one in stock! So I had to put it on layaway. Called the wife and she told me to just go ahead and get it today. Probably counts as my Christmas gift, but I'm okay with that.

I have a great wife.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Pratchett said:


> Was at the happy place today enjoying my favorite hobby. Tried out the newest tool that I finally found the "inserts" for. I expected it to kick more, but surprisingly not so much. About as accurate as I expected though. No regrets.
> 
> While there, I saw something unexpected. And they only had one in stock! So I had to put it on layaway. Called the wife and she told me to just go ahead and get it today. Probably counts as my Christmas gift, but I'm okay with that.
> 
> I have a great wife.


dude.... you're gonna need to give more details than that 

what is the hobby?

what tool did you get?

tellll uusssss


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Pratchett said:


> Was at the happy place today enjoying my favorite hobby. Tried out the newest tool that I finally found the "inserts" for. I expected it to kick more, but surprisingly not so much. About as accurate as I expected though. No regrets.
> 
> While there, I saw something unexpected. And they only had one in stock! So I had to put it on layaway. Called the wife and she told me to just go ahead and get it today. Probably counts as my Christmas gift, but I'm okay with that.
> 
> I have a great wife.


happy wife happy life bro


----------



## Pratchett

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dude.... you're gonna need to give more details than that
> 
> what is the hobby?
> 
> what tool did you get?
> 
> tellll uusssss


I have to check and see if it's against the rules first


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

how are you guys today?


----------



## Pratchett

I'm having a good day. Work wasn't too bad, then tonight I had a great dinner and heard an incredible testimony at the Recovery meeting. Gonna play a little guitar before I go to bed.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

It's so difficult to buy presents for people who already have everything plus have more disposable income in case they want something else. Both of us order stuff from Amazon and Walmart all the time. We both have everything we need and want. What do you do especially when your wife's birthday and Christmas are in the same month?


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

Get a sentimental gift?


----------



## Pratchett

BlueEyedDevil said:


> It's so difficult to buy presents for people who already have everything plus have more disposable income in case they want something else. Both of us order stuff from Amazon and Walmart all the time. We both have everything we need and want. What do you do especially when your wife's birthday and Christmas are in the same month?


Make her something. Carve it out of wood. Doesn't have to be beautiful, but the fact you tried to learn a new skill to make her something unique has to be worth a lot.

Not enough time for that? Go to a craft store like Hobby Lobby or such. You could probably find some kind of quick thing to put together for her. And it would be something only she has, made by you.


----------



## Banez

How ya doing @Pratchett ?


----------



## Pratchett

Banez said:


> How ya doing @Pratchett ?


Everything is apricot-y. I get a half day at work tomorrow so I'm good for some quality range time. All the Christmas shopping is done. I'll see how much the current truck repairs add up to today but I'm trying to stay positive.

How you doing?


----------



## Banez

Pratchett said:


> Everything is apricot-y. I get a half day at work tomorrow so I'm good for some quality range time. All the Christmas shopping is done. I'll see how much the current truck repairs add up to today but I'm trying to stay positive.
> 
> How you doing?


I'm doing alright thanks, winning poker tournaments every now and then and playing my usual cardgames 

Glad you're trying to stay positive! And happy to see you still around these parts


----------



## Pratchett

Banez said:


> I'm doing alright thanks, winning poker tournaments every now and then and playing my usual cardgames
> 
> Glad you're trying to stay positive! And happy to see you still around these parts


I took a nice hiatus. It is a struggle to stay positive with how my last few days have gone, but being negative isn't going to make me feel any better. Could really use a drink today after how work has gone. But I'm only a few days away from 11 months sober. Sigh


----------



## Chelsea

Hoping everyone is doing well. I'm usually too lazy to check out the big/sticky threads such as this one or the ratings threads. Why the hell am I a mod again? 😂

Anyway, here I am.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

how are you guys this fine evening?


BlueEyedDevil said:


> It's so difficult to buy presents for people who already have everything plus have more disposable income in case they want something else. Both of us order stuff from Amazon and Walmart all the time. We both have everything we need and want. What do you do especially when your wife's birthday and Christmas are in the same month?


have you thought of making a clay pot/bowl/cup?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I have that same issue every December, my birthday is the same month and I just buy what I want throughout the year, so, I really don't know what I want when this time of year comes around and people ask me to list a few things. They usually just guess because I am easy to shop for, anyway


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Catalanotto said:


> I have that same issue every December, my birthday is the same month and I just buy what I want throughout the year, so, I really don't know what I want when this time of year comes around and people ask me to list a few things. They usually just guess because I am easy to shop for, anyway


i am glad my familys birthdays are so close together, at the beginning of the year, 2 of us were born in February and I was born in March.(3 person family, 2 kids, 1 parent)


----------



## Lady Eastwood

thatonewwefanguy said:


> i am glad my familys birthdays are so close together, at the beginning of the year, 2 of us were born in February and I was born in March.(3 person family, 2 kids, 1 parent)



It's birthday season in my family lol

Mine this month, my brother and mom in January, my brother in February, my dad in March.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Pratchett said:


> I took a nice hiatus. It is a struggle to stay positive with how my last few days have gone, but being negative isn't going to make me feel any better. Could really use a drink today after how work has gone. But I'm only a few days away from 11 months sober. Sigh


stay on that wagon brother


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Catalanotto said:


> It's birthday season in my family lol
> 
> Mine this month, my brother and mom in January, my brother in February, my dad in March.


dang, thats a lot of birthdays, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!🎂


----------



## Chelsea

Happy Birthday to The Cat Family!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Thanks 

Mine hasn’t happened yet, it’s on the 31st.


----------



## Dr. Middy

BlueEyedDevil said:


> It's so difficult to buy presents for people who already have everything plus have more disposable income in case they want something else. Both of us order stuff from Amazon and Walmart all the time. We both have everything we need and want. What do you do especially when your wife's birthday and Christmas are in the same month?


I actually started to do charity gifts for everybody in my family. I know what kinds of things they all support so I end up usually donating money towards St. Jude in honor of my parents, and then to some sort of teaching or mental illness charity in honor of my sister. I'll make up cards about it which I'll stick on our tree too. The money isn't wasted on something they might not like, and it goes to people who need it more. So I see that as a good win win there.

So there's an idea.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Catalanotto said:


> Thanks
> 
> Mine hasn’t happened yet, it’s on the 31st.


a new years eve birthday, nice


----------



## Pratchett

LifeInCattleClass said:


> stay on that wagon brother


No worries. The most frustrating thing for me is every other month or so I have a dream where I'm drinking, and I get upset with myself like, why am I doing this? Then I wake up and it takes me 5 to 10 minutes before I realize it didn't really happen, which ends up making me feel better.

I'm in a good place. Trusting God, so I don't have to depend on myself. It's been a winning formula for me.


----------



## Banez

Catalanotto said:


> Thanks
> 
> Mine hasn’t happened yet, it’s on the 31st.


Bottoms up!


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Catalanotto said:


> Thanks
> 
> Mine hasn’t happened yet, it’s on the 31st.


Then two more years until 40 and then mid life crisis time.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This is my new jam - can‘t stop listening to it


----------



## Adapting

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This is my new jam - can‘t stop listening to it


That's a bop. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Adapting said:


> That's a bop. Thanks for sharing.


prepare for it to haunt your dreams

ps> his other stuff is well worth looking into


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Anyone watching the Colts vs Patriots game right now?


----------



## Pratchett

334 days today.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Pratchett said:


> 334 days today.
> View attachment 113551


congratulations


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Pratchett said:


> 334 days today.
> View attachment 113551


congrats mate - massive achievement


----------



## Erik.

Who wants to feel particularly old? 

Austins 3:16 speech is closer to Sammartino losing his first title in 1971 than it is to today's date


----------



## FriedTofu

Another neat little trivia to feel old. Fellowship of the Ring was released 20 years ago this week.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This is a pretty kick-ass performance by the legendary Stromae

worth the watch


----------



## jayhay

The techniques of tai-bo and ki-bo are very similar to each other and differ only in that tai-bo combines aerobics and martial arts, and ki-bo is a dance fight (instead of aerobics, choreographic elements are presented here Goal for the Month: Schedule Your Healing Time! - ENRGi Fitness ).


----------



## CM Buck

@Catalanotto


----------



## Lady Eastwood

jayhay said:


> what can you suggest?


Guys, I merged this because maybe google isn’t something this person enjoys…but, they are asking for suggestions for gym equipment.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I recommend a shake-weight

I’ve been trying to get two for ages


----------



## Banez

I saw a dream where HeadLiner locked 'Anything' and 'Rants' section and turned forum back to old layout and we had chatbox again.

What a dream it was. Imagine my disappointment when i woke up.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I mod the anything section, please don’t destroy it, I need an online ego to tell all my friends about.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Today December 29th on a rainy and thunderous day, my father was killed. I came home only to see my father arguing with another man, this man told my father "For the last time. Where is the mirror?" my father replied with "I have no intention of telling you." the next thing I know my father and this mysterious man start fighting, but my father was no match for this man. I tried to step in and defend my father, but I was instantly defeated. This mysterious man then picked me up and threatened to kill me unless my father told him where this mirror he was looking for was.

My father caved to pressure and said "Wait! ... The mirror. It's... buried... under the cherry tree." this mysterious man told my father "Get up, I'll allow you to die like a warrior." he then hit my father with a powerful strike and left our dojo. The last thing my father told me was "Your friends... Keep friends... Those you love... close to you..." before dying in my arms.

They killed my father right in front of me. I will have my revenge!

My question to WF is, have you seen any men wearing black suits? Did you happen to see a black car today? And do you know where sailors hang out?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Big Booty Bex said:


> Today December 29th on a rainy and thunderous day, my father was killed. I came home only to see my father arguing with another man, this man told my father "For the last time. Where is the mirror?" my father replied with "I have no intention of telling you." the next thing I know my father and this mysterious man start fighting, but my father was no match for this man. I tried to step in and defend my father, but I was instantly defeated. This mysterious man then picked me up and threatened to kill me unless my father told him where this mirror he was looking for was.
> 
> My father caved to pressure and said "Wait! ... The mirror. It's... buried... under the cherry tree." this mysterious man told my father "Get up, I'll allow you to die like a warrior." he then hit my father with a powerful strike and left our dojo. The last thing my father told me was "Your friends... Keep friends... Those you love... close to you..." before dying in my arms.
> 
> They killed my father right in front of me. I will have my revenge!
> 
> My question to WF is, have you seen any men wearing black suits? Did you happen to see a black car today? And do you know where sailors hang out?


your life story seems familiar, but i cannot place it


----------



## Big Booty Bex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> your life story seems familiar, but i cannot place it












Search deep within, Life. You have the glow!


----------



## FriedTofu

Big Booty Bex said:


> Today December 29th on a rainy and thunderous day, my father was killed. I came home only to see my father arguing with another man, this man told my father "For the last time. Where is the mirror?" my father replied with "I have no intention of telling you." the next thing I know my father and this mysterious man start fighting, but my father was no match for this man. I tried to step in and defend my father, but I was instantly defeated. This mysterious man then picked me up and threatened to kill me unless my father told him where this mirror he was looking for was.
> 
> My father caved to pressure and said "Wait! ... The mirror. It's... buried... under the cherry tree." this mysterious man told my father "Get up, I'll allow you to die like a warrior." he then hit my father with a powerful strike and left our dojo. The last thing my father told me was "Your friends... Keep friends... Those you love... close to you..." before dying in my arms.
> 
> They killed my father right in front of me. I will have my revenge!
> 
> My question to WF is, have you seen any men wearing black suits? Did you happen to see a black car today? And do you know where sailors hang out?


We aren't going to tip you off about the FBI looking for you for fleeing the scene of a crime.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Man, I was legit gonna say sorry to hear about your dad, smh


----------



## FriedTofu

Could just be his coping mechanism to make up a silly story.


----------



## Banez

Catalanotto said:


> I mod the anything section, please don’t destroy it, I need an online ego to tell all my friends about.


I thought you had this in the bag with your prowess in the rants section for years.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Big Booty Bex said:


> View attachment 113989
> 
> 
> Search deep within, Life. You have the glow!


Lol, I am still lost

…. Talking about lost, did i ever tell you when my dad got in a plane crash, ended up on a weird island with a smoke monster?

s’true


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hello gay


Hello, Are there any twinks here? Send me a message!




www.wrestlingforum.com





Thread of the year.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol, I am still lost
> 
> …. Talking about lost, did i ever tell you when my dad got in a plane crash, ended up on a weird island with a smoke monster?
> 
> s’true


About 21 years ago (December 29th) one of my favorite games released in Japan. Shenmue for the Sega Dreamcast. It would not come stateside until November 8, but I thought I would post most of the intro here on the forum and see if anyone would call me out on it lol.



















The "Looking for sailors" has been a Ryo Hazuki meme worthy quote for years now.










I died yesterday on WF, no lie @LifeInCattleClass. I thought for sure you'd remember!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Big Booty Bex said:


> About 21 years ago (December 29th) one of my favorite games released in Japan. Shenmue for the Sega Dreamcast. It would not come stateside until November 8, but I thought I would post most of the intro here on the forum and see if anyone would call me out on it lol.
> 
> View attachment 114070
> 
> 
> View attachment 114071
> 
> 
> The "Looking for sailors" has been Ryo Hazuki meme worthy quote for years now.
> 
> View attachment 114072
> 
> 
> I died yesterday on WF, no lie @LifeInCattleClass. I thought for sure you'd remember!


ahhh Shenmue - that explains it

i’ve heard of it (one of my mates swear by it) - but i never played it

the dreamcast never hit south african shores


----------



## Big Booty Bex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ahhh Shenmue - that explains it
> 
> i’ve heard of it (one of my mates swear by it) - but i never played it
> 
> the dreamcast never hit south african shores


There is an HD release that combines I & II on the PS4. In fact I just paid $40 for it a few weeks ago, and I was kind of miffed a bit as the pandemic has really sent a lot of PS4 titles skyrocketing in price. Online digital it usually goes for less than $10. I highly recommend you give it a try, but know it isn't everyones cup of tea as it is a slower paced game.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Big Booty Bex said:


> There is an HD release that combines I & II on the PS4. In fact I just paid $40 for it a few weeks ago, and I was kind of miffed a bit it as the pandemic as really sent a lot of PS4 titles skyrocketing in price. Online digital it usually goes for less than $10. I highly recommend you give it a try, but know it isn't everyones cup of tea as it is a slower paced game.


how is 3? I heard they did a kickstarter for it

did it live up to 1 and 2?


----------



## Big Booty Bex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> how is 3? I heard they did a kickstarter for it
> 
> did it live up to 1 and 2?


Yep one of the few games I backed. You can see Bex in the credits. 

I heard it was kind of a mixed bag, but serviceable for fans of the series. I can't really comment on it because I haven't played it myself yet lol. My backlog is embarrassing.


----------



## Banez

Happy early new year i guess?

Not new year in Finland yet but wishing to those who are close for it.


----------



## FriedTofu

Happy New Year and here's hoping the fooking pandemic is finally behind us in 2022.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Fare-Dodger Killed Trying to Jump Turnstile at NY Subway


Police say the victim broke his neck "attempting to evade the fare" when he died.




toofab.com





So, uh….pay your damn fares, people.


----------



## Adapting

Catalanotto said:


> Fare-Dodger Killed Trying to Jump Turnstile at NY Subway
> 
> 
> Police say the victim broke his neck "attempting to evade the fare" when he died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toofab.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, uh….pay your damn fares, people.


It's alright... I make sure my legs are in the clear so I don't end up like that.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Such an embarrassing way to die when he could have just paid less than $3 to live.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Royal Rumble 2022 - Pick Your Entrant Numbers | Wrestling Forum 


Don't forget to pick your numbers, spots going fast


----------



## Oracle

Feels fucking weird being on here for a decade.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Oracle said:


> Feels fucking weird being on here for a decade.


Haha me too, found this forum after getting back into wrestling following Mania 28. The last time I had been on any kind of wrestling forums before that the rumours were always about a possible HBK return, so talking 2000/01.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

I'm grabbing my wallet and keys and running out the front door for this one. Spicy? At Arby's? OK... gimme one, and don't forget my free vanilla shake, pal.



https://finance.yahoo.com/news/arbys-diablo-dare-sandwich-spicy-140503656.html


----------



## AliFrazier100

I'm sure the shake is included in the price of the sandwich, so it's not really free.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I feel like pancakes. Haven't had any in over a year.


----------



## AliFrazier100

GNKenny said:


> I feel like pancakes. Haven't had any in over a year.


Most diners have great pancakes, and are great at making any breakfast items.


----------



## Clique

pancakes are an elite breakfast food. Up there with French toast and waffles.


----------



## FriedTofu

What really is the difference between pancakes and waffles?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

FriedTofu said:


> What really is the difference between pancakes and waffles?


Waffles taste better that's all i got.


----------



## FriedTofu

The Quintessential Mark said:


> Waffles taste better that's all i got.


Is it the holes?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

FriedTofu said:


> Is it the holes?


Choc chips and the holes.


----------



## FriedTofu

The Quintessential Mark said:


> Choc chips and the holes.


Aren't choc chips with pancakes and waffles are the ones with holes?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

FriedTofu said:


> Aren't choc chips with pancakes and waffles are the ones with holes?


Not that i know of.


----------



## FriedTofu

The Quintessential Mark said:


> Not that i know of.


I don't think chips go well with the holes that's all.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

FriedTofu said:


> I don't think chips go well with the holes that's all.


You won't know until you try them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

In hospital…. Kidney stones

feels like i am having twins out my pee hole  

i don’t recommend it lads


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Yikes, my dad had kidney stones and was in the hospital for surgery years ago, hope your suffering ends quickly.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

LifeInCattleClass said:


> In hospital…. Kidney stones
> 
> feels like i am having twins out my pee hole
> 
> i don’t recommend it lads


Well that sucks. Wishing you the best.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

GNKenny said:


> Well that sucks. Wishing you the best.


no stress mate - they got me on killer pain meds and i am drinking litres of water to pass it naturally before they gotta yank it out


----------



## Garty

LifeInCattleClass said:


> In hospital…. Kidney stones
> 
> feels like i am having twins out my pee hole
> 
> i don’t recommend it lads


Not fun at all. Best wishes for a speedy recovery my good friend.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Garty said:


> Not fun at all. Best wishes for a speedy recovery my good friend.


thanks mate - as always, i am positive


----------



## Penta Club

LifeInCattleClass said:


> thanks mate - as always, i am positive


Get well soon mate


----------



## Big Booty Bex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> no stress mate - they got me on killer pain meds and i am drinking litres of water to pass it naturally before they gotta yank it out


I hope you have quick and speedy recovery my friend. I winced just reading that.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

LifeInCattleClass said:


> In hospital…. Kidney stones
> 
> feels like i am having twins out my pee hole
> 
> i don’t recommend it lads


My greatest fear. Feel better soon please. You have sympathy from everyone in here who has a wiener. When it's all over I hope you find a nice lady to kiss you where you hurted and you don't ejaculate Bolognese Sauce.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BlueEyedDevil said:


> My greatest fear. Feel better soon please. You have sympathy from everyone in here who has a wiener. When it's all over I hope you find a nice lady to kiss you where you hurted and you don't ejaculate Bolognese Sauce.


ha, thanks mate - its not that bad once they have you on the good drugs

an unbearable 24 hours and then you feel like a new man - everything in the world is beautiful again after that pain


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

LifeInCattleClass said:


> thanks mate - as always, i am positive


DUDE! Sorry about that! I had kidney stones 12 years ago. Worst experience of my life only lasted a few hours though and didn't need to go to hospital. I was a teenager so the doctor used my pee to do a drug test too 🤣 🤣 I was a squeaky clean teenager so nothing came out of it thankfully.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

FriedTofu said:


> What really is the difference between pancakes and waffles?


Waffles are just Pancakes with abs, there is your difference


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Bought a new 2022 Mini One today - man, what a fun car

just drove it around the coastal mountains - its so zippy. Much more responsive than my lumbering BMW sedan I traded it in for

if you can get yourself a mini, I recommend it!


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Bought a new 2022 Mini One today - man, what a fun car
> 
> just drove it around the coastal mountains - its so zippy. Much more responsive than my lumbering BMW sedan I traded it in for
> 
> if you can get yourself a mini, I recommend it!


the not so mini mini


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

thatonewwefanguy said:


> the not so mini mini


Yeah, in all honesty - its not really mini is it

its almost as wide as my bmw - but it is a lot shorter of course


----------



## FriedTofu

Tipping culture is so dumb. I don't know how you Americans live with it, especially with stuff like Ubereats and doordash. Over here I only need to consider tipping if the service is fast. While I keep reading horror stories of stuff getting stolen, food smashed or eaten about deliveries in America on reddit because the person is upset about not getting tips. When did tipping become extortion?


----------



## Oracle

FriedTofu said:


> Tipping culture is so dumb. I don't know how you Americans live with it, especially with stuff like Ubereats and doordash. Over here I only need to consider tipping if the service is fast. While I keep reading horror stories of stuff getting stolen, food smashed or eaten about deliveries in America on reddit because the person is upset about not getting tips. When did tipping become extortion?


Yeah its fucked saw that minimum wage in California or something is only like 14/15 an hour I wouldn't even get out of bed for that shit.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Unbelievable how much the news talks about snow after a storm, like it’s something that doesn’t happen every year.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Howdy, how are yall today?


----------



## Dolorian

No work on Friday or Monday, bring in the long weekend...


----------



## Garty

Catalanotto said:


> Unbelievable how much the news talks about snow after a storm, like it’s something that doesn’t happen every year.


I'll take that for a few days over the CV-19 talk again and again.

People got sick. People died. People need vaccines. People need boosters. Okay now... got it.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Howdy, how are yall today?


Tired.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

got a nice (and needed), fresh haircut








i am happy



Catalanotto said:


> Unbelievable how much the news talks about snow after a storm, like it’s something that doesn’t happen every year.


i like the snow, it doesnt snow nearly enough here (somewhere in central indiana)


----------



## Lady Eastwood

thatonewwefanguy said:


> got a nice (and needed), fresh haircut
> View attachment 115634
> 
> i am happy


nice cut, friend, we have a picture thread if you also wanted to post it there! 

Post Your Picture Thread | Page 7 | Wrestling Forum


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Catalanotto said:


> nice cut, friend, we have a picture thread if you also wanted to post it there!
> 
> Post Your Picture Thread | Page 7 | Wrestling Forum


i did not think of posting it there, thanks


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

So this is my 10k post. 20 years here. Well, I gotta change my old Man diaper now.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Old Man Steele said:


> So this is my 10k post. 20 years here. Well, I gotta change my old Man diaper now.


congrats on the 10,000, i hit 1,000 like a week or 2 ago, i have rookie numbers, and i am not happy about that


----------



## Oracle

Old Man Steele said:


> So this is my 10k post. 20 years here. Well, I gotta change my old Man diaper now.


You gotta be one of the oldest people still around 20 years and still posting is an incredible feat.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

mornin


----------



## Zane B

@DammitChrist 

Hey man, you seem to be the only one I know from the past

How you been, what's there to do here these days?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Is this going to turn in to flaming, cuz, if not, probably better in a private message lol


----------



## Zane B

Catalanotto said:


> Is this going to turn in to flaming, cuz, if not, probably better in a private message lol


nah, me and DC fun doing the wrestling drafts back in the day and that

also I miss the chatbox and thought this might be the best way to replicate it...unless there's a thread like that already lol


----------



## Adapting

Zane B said:


> nah, me and DC fun doing the wrestling drafts back in the day and that
> 
> also I miss the chatbox and thought this might be the best way to replicate it...unless there's a thread like that already lol











General Chat Thread


Hi all, Since we won’t be getting the shoutbox back anytime soon, figured this would be a good alternative. Sometimes, you’ve got something on your mind, but, it’s not really worth an entire thread. This is where this thread comes in. Just a few guidelines: - Please do not talk about...




www.wrestlingforum.com




^The general chat thread would be the closest thing to that.


----------



## DammitChrist

Hey, welcome back, @Zane B ! 

I just got finished watching NXT UK moments ago, and the ppv games on here are some of the remaining fun highlights nowadays


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Zane B said:


> nah, me and DC fun doing the wrestling drafts back in the day and that
> 
> also I miss the chatbox and thought this might be the best way to replicate it...unless there's a thread like that already lol


Yeah, VS got rid of the chatbox in the update and don’t bring it back 

General chat would also be good for this, as mentioned above, I’ll merge it for ya, and welcome back


----------



## Zane B

DammitChrist said:


> Hey, welcome back, @Zane B !
> 
> I just got finished watching NXT UK moments ago, and the ppv games on here are some of the remaining fun highlights nowadays


I half forgot wrestling was the reason why we're all here lmao

haven't seen anything in years...except CM Punk's return and a couple promos from that, Eddie Kingston really impressed me with his promo vs CM



Catalanotto said:


> Yeah, VS got rid of the chatbox in the update and don’t bring it back
> 
> General chat would also be good for this, as mentioned above, I’ll merge it for ya, and welcome back


thanks for the greeting and what an arc it is now that you're mod

who could forget your many feuds with the likes of Thwagger and...others, my memory is terrible but can remember certain things in the long-term clearly lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I’m nice now, it’s difficult


----------



## BlueEyedDevil




----------



## Adapting

BlueEyedDevil said:


>


I can't stand this dude, he's so punchable.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Very wise ghoul...






Detroit exists so Baltimore has something to laugh at.


----------



## Steven Fraser

Since the music thread is gone I thought I might leave this band here.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Which music thread? Here is the section 



https://www.wrestlingforum.com/forums/music.57/


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Joey's amazing Super Bowl Supper


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Seems like a waste of energy. You could be multitasking while listening to the fella read the word stuffs.


----------



## Adapting

> Reeding


Lmao. They read on their own because they enjoy it.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

A nun had to wield a set of Rosary Beads like a Sicilian Necktie to get me to reed the last book I red.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lookit this view from my hotel


----------



## yeahbaby!

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Joey's amazing Super Bowl Supper


Stop me if this is OTT, but I hope he has a heart attack on video and dies.


----------



## Mister Abigail

........nice.


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings




----------



## aloveingson

Need to buy some food later.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

A very special Joey for the first Friday in Lent.


----------



## Wridacule

I had no place else to turn with this random knowledge. Apparently, if you dial 719-266-2837 in a time of need, there is a dedicated help line that will play Hall and Oates songs...! I'm usually late to most things, so sorry if this is common knowledge😅 What a time to be alive...!


----------



## NamelessJobber

People really over do it with plastic surgery. I mean people can do whatever they want to themselves, it's their choice and their right, but I just saw current day Mickey Rourke and feel sad about it.


----------



## Wridacule

NamelessJobber said:


> People really over do it with plastic surgery. I mean people can do whatever they want to themselves, it's their choice and their right, but I just saw current day Mickey Rourke and feel sad about it.


Agreed. They never know when to stop and it always ends up looking terrible..


----------



## Lady Eastwood

NamelessJobber said:


> People really over do it with plastic surgery. I mean people can do whatever they want to themselves, it's their choice and their right, but I just saw current day Mickey Rourke and feel sad about it.


He looks awwwwwful and it’s even more of a shame cuz he used to be a good looking fella.


----------



## The Golden Shovel

That moment where you achieve something that has no actual value to the outside world but you give the " little bitch " fist pump. Today was that day.


----------



## JRL




----------



## LifeInCattleClass




----------



## Lady Eastwood

Well, this was my “project” today, not bad after a very large margarita, just added the 2 figures on the wall (they were sitting on a shelf before) and finally got the new shelf up so I could put all my wrestling figures on it spread nicely instead of jumbled on the other shelf. I still need to buy more and fill the bottom shelf heh



















EDIT: yes, there’s a random Batman photo amongst the wrestling ones, I met Adam West in 2012 and got his autograph.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Catalanotto said:


> Well, this was my “project” today, not bad after a very large margarita, just added the 2 figures on the wall (they were sitting on a shelf before) and finally got the new shelf up so I could put all my wrestling figures on it spread nicely instead of jumbled on the other shelf. I still need to buy more and fill the bottom shelf heh
> 
> View attachment 119469
> 
> 
> View attachment 119471


that is a hella nice collection and setup - well done


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Which of these will look better as a kitchen wall tile?

my original idea was closer to option2 / but now option 1 is making me feel things


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I like option 2.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I'd go with 2. The first one is too busy and annoys me by just looking at it.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

The first one would work for me if it were black instead of that beige/brown color they’ve got going there.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Well - because its only one strip of 3 tiles high horizontally along my wall - i am leaning towards 1

2 mmiiiight be a bit muted

but of course 1 is pretty busy

its a farm style kitchen - if that helps


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Randomly, I want to kick myself in the vagina when I do wrestling predictions, I always feel like the correct answer is too obvious, so, I go out on a limb and pick some swerves, forgetting WWE is….obvious.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Always be telling myself how irrational my brain is, yet can't get over it. Bleh. Always too worried about upsetting people. Damn you, extreme anxiety 









Just noticed the suggestions board is kill


----------



## Lady Eastwood

VS admins did some kind of update today and suggestions is at the bottom now. You guys obviously can’t see it, but, the staff section is at the bottom, too. Platt asked if they could put the sections back in the order they were in and they won’t change it cuz of whatever update they did. It’s annoying -_-


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Just learned about the Beast of Jersey. Surprised he's not more well known just based on his creepy ass costume alone


----------



## Banez

Catalanotto said:


> VS admins did some kind of update today and suggestions is at the bottom now. You guys obviously can’t see it, but, the staff section is at the bottom, too. Platt asked if they could put the sections back in the order they were in and they won’t change it cuz of whatever update they did. It’s annoying -_-


It's on bottom so they can ignore it easier


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Detectives Investigating Homicide – Niagara Falls







www.niagarapolice.ca





Yikes


----------



## Garty

Catalanotto said:


> Detectives Investigating Homicide – Niagara Falls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.niagarapolice.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes


Wait 'till the really nice weather starts rolling in... prepare to hide!!! 🚑


----------



## Banez

It blows my mind that people want to pay $10,000 for a whip used by Liv Morgan at Wrestlemania. Money goes for charity (or so they say) but good grief.. some people have too much money.





__





Liv Morgan SIGNED and USED Entrance Whip (WrestleMania 38 4/3/2022) | WWE Auction


Bid on Liv Morgan SIGNED and USED Entrance Whip (WrestleMania 38 4/3/2022) at WWE Auction.




auction.wwe.com


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Well….my baseball team is playing the team of all my friends, so, I took my victory pic for Facebook if we win (we are very good at losing to the Jays, so, probably won’t have to bother posting later -_-) so uh yeah had to get my picture redone in a different spot cuz this sure looked wrong Lmfao oops my husband took the picture and didn’t bother to tell me the angle.


----------



## WWEFan09

Catalanotto said:


> Well….my baseball team is playing the team of all my friends, so, I took my victory pic for Facebook if we win (we are very good at losing to the Jays, so, probably won’t have to bother posting later -_-) so uh yeah had to get my picture redone in a different spot cuz this sure looked wrong Lmfao oops my husband took the picture and didn’t bother to tell me the angle.
> 
> View attachment 120395


Go Yanks !


----------



## Lady Eastwood

We suck and lost, as expected


----------



## Banez

Catalanotto said:


> Well….my baseball team is playing the team of all my friends, so, I took my victory pic for Facebook if we win (we are very good at losing to the Jays, so, probably won’t have to bother posting later -_-) so uh yeah had to get my picture redone in a different spot cuz this sure looked wrong Lmfao oops my husband took the picture and didn’t bother to tell me the angle.
> 
> View attachment 120395


Your roddy piper fandom has gone to a whole new level!


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Hello friends!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Howdy, Chip, welcome to the anything section


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Howdy, how yall doing?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Catalanotto said:


> Well….my baseball team is playing the team of all my friends, so, I took my victory pic for Facebook if we win (we are very good at losing to the Jays, so, probably won’t have to bother posting later -_-) so uh yeah had to get my picture redone in a different spot cuz this sure looked wrong Lmfao oops my husband took the picture and didn’t bother to tell me the angle.
> 
> View attachment 120395


does it look wrong, or does it look oh so right?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hello friends!


hi chip, welcome to the ‘Anything‘ section - good to have you

over here in this thread we are currently in you can chat about anything that we feel does not deserve its own thread

here are some other threads that might be of interest to you:

in this thread our wacky members like to post their own pics. Please be nice, everybody has a heart 









Post Your Picture Thread


I'm unmasking now since Tony Khan has accused me of being a robot 🤖. dude, i love these don’t you think its funny though that there is a mad scramble for critics to reveal their identities to prove they are real xD TK would’ve been great at secret police shit - rounds up all the haters...




www.wrestlingforum.com





In this thread new users announce themselves. Ignore the rumours that only rejoiners actually know the location of this thread, its a blatant lie









New Users Introduction thread


Heya Mark i mean ‘Mark’ in the nice way, like your name - not ‘mark’ like ‘wrestling mark’ ;) Thanks :) Haha give it a week, and you might be thinking that ;)




www.wrestlingforum.com





Here we play wordle









Wordle life, its the 5 letter thuganomics


Ah, ok was easy Wordle 295 3/6 🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩




www.wrestlingforum.com





here we discuss race theory - couple of lovable scamps in there









“He Can’t be Racist Towards you because You’re White.”


Wow, I really have a lot to read through. I know race is a very touchy subject that can illicit an incredible amount of emotion. I’m glad I made this thread as I was looking forward to seeing a wide body of takes on this subject. My wife and I have a meeting with the teacher after spring break...




www.wrestlingforum.com





And finally over here we discuss our life stories. Like… what drives us, y’know? Just connecting as human beings









Your stories… or life story… or whatever. Storytime...


I'll just go down the line 1) my cousin lil Steve was approximately 5"3 like 140lbs and was completely gangster lmfao like literally only wore red from head to toe and was always looking to act a fool. We were in summer school year 2000 and the teacher was a substitute for the day and was...




www.wrestlingforum.com





i hope you have a great time and please direct all your queries to the Queen of the Anything section @Catalanotto


----------



## Adapting

Live Updates: 16 People Are Injured, Including 10 Shot, in Attack on Brooklyn Subway


Five of the victims were in critical condition after a man in a worker’s vest put on a gas mask, opened a canister that filled a subway car with smoke and then opened fire, the police said.




www.nytimes.com





There was a mass shooting on the train line that I take. Fucking unbelievable.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Just saw that on the news, that’s insane. People in this world are fucked.


----------



## Adapting

Catalanotto said:


> Just saw that on the news, that’s insane. People in this world are fucked.


My sister was on that train. Ridiculous. She's okay.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Geez @Adapting - so glad your sis and you are ok


world is crazy


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Holy shit man 

Happy to hear she made it out unscathed.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

@Catalanotto - a race thread went to 9 pages before close in ‘Anything’

i mean - that has to be a record, no?

don’t be sad it ended, be happy it happened


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I wish people would just ignore the ones there for trouble, it could have stayed open.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Catalanotto said:


> I wish people would just ignore the ones there for trouble, it could have stayed open.


they are so vocal though 

its mega hard (thats what she said)


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

got to pet a cat, awwwwwww yeah


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Don't @ me. I have the COVID.


----------



## Lm2

What’s up WF folks, I guess this is the new chat box


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Lm2 said:


> What’s up WF folks, I guess this is the new chat box


Sadly, this is the Dollar Store version of the Chatbox. VS is that cheap.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they are so vocal though
> 
> its mega hard (thats what she said)


Now that's how you make a good that's what she said" joke right there


Chip Chipperson said:


> Don't @ me. I have the COVID.


Then stop @ ing others if you gots the covid, rest my guy, rest is key.


----------



## Adapting

GNKenny said:


> got to pet a cat, awwwwwww yeah


first time petting a pussy?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Now that's how you make a good that's what she said" joke right there
> 
> Then stop @ ing others if you gots the covid, rest my guy, rest is key.


Don't @ me.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Lets just tag a bunch of people so we can try to get more activity in our poor man’s “chatbox”.

@Jupiter Jack Daniels
@yeahbaby! 
@otbr87 
@Smark1995 
@Prosper 
@go stros 
@Old Man Steele 
@Triple Ass 
@DctorWhosawhatsit 
@Ghetto Anthony 
@promoter2003 
@Michael Myers 1991 
@SPCDRI 
@Victor86 
@Cowabunga 
@CowboyKurtAngle 
@TheGravyTrain 
@Boba Fett 
@Pojko 
@REALCellWaters 
@Araragi 
@Bubba T 
@Michael Myers 
@Two Sheds 
@Chan Hung 

No idea who some of these people are, just tagged a bunch of random people by letter.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Catalanotto said:


> Lets just tag a bunch of people so we can try to get more activity in our poor man’s “chatbox”.
> 
> @Jupiter Jack Daniels
> @yeahbaby!
> @otbr87
> @Smark1995
> @Prosper
> @go stros
> @Old Man Steele
> @Triple Ass
> @DctorWhosawhatsit
> @Ghetto Anthony
> @promoter2003
> @Michael Myers 1991
> @SPCDRI
> @Victor86
> @Cowabunga
> @CowboyKurtAngle
> @TheGravyTrain
> @Boba Fett
> @Pojko
> @REALCellWaters
> @Araragi
> @Bubba T
> @Michael Myers
> @Two Sheds
> @Chan Hung
> 
> No idea who some of these people are, just tagged a bunch of random people by letter.


@Catalanotto if you don't know me, I'm kind of like that random guy in the nightclub you chat to starting like 3am when it's all kicked in and you'd basically tell anything on your mind to a tree. You start to think 'this guy's okay and actually a looker, let's see what happens'. We buy each other drinks (feminism), dance and get a little close and I'm lucky I get a smooch on. However things go south when the club closes at 5am and they turn on the house lights to empty the club.

I'm revealed to look like I'm midway on a freakshow tour and you've probably gotten Hep C from touching me.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

yeahbaby! said:


> @Catalanotto if you don't know me, I'm kind of like that random guy in the nightclub you chat to starting like 3am when it's all kicked in and you'd basically tell anything on your mind to a tree. You start to think 'this guy's okay and actually a looker, let's see what happens'. We buy each other drinks (feminism), dance and get a little close and I'm lucky I get a smooch on. However things go south when the club closes at 5am and they turn on the house lights to empty the club.
> 
> I'm revealed to look like I'm midway on a freakshow tour and you've probably gotten Hep C from touching me.



LMFAO


I know you, haha, classic member.

But now I know a side of you that's even more intriguing


----------



## Chip Chipperson

yeahbaby! said:


> @Catalanotto if you don't know me, I'm kind of like that random guy in the nightclub you chat to starting like 3am when it's all kicked in and you'd basically tell anything on your mind to a tree. You start to think 'this guy's okay and actually a looker, let's see what happens'. We buy each other drinks (feminism), dance and get a little close and I'm lucky I get a smooch on. However things go south when the club closes at 5am and they turn on the house lights to empty the club.
> 
> I'm revealed to look like I'm midway on a freakshow tour and you've probably gotten Hep C from touching me.


I'd do ya.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Chip Chipperson said:


> Don't @ me.


I didn't, I quoted you, there's a difference
Like, I literally hit the quote button.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

thatonewwefanguy said:


> I didn't, I quoted you, there's a difference
> Like, I literally hit the quote button.



come on, man, he has covid, how could you do this to him?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Catalanotto said:


> come on, man, he has covid, how could you do this to him?


Uhmm, the fact that someone has or had covid still doesn't change the fact that they could be a piece of sh*t, with this being said, I can do it by hitting the quote button or the reply button, all it takes is 1 click.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Uhmm, the fact that someone has or had covid still doesn't change the fact that they could be a piece of sh*t, with this being said, I can do it by hitting the quote button or the reply button, all it takes is 1 click.


…..you take things way too seriously, that was clearly a sarcastic post (sarcastic to everyone but you lol) and no insults outside of rants so just remember that and stay outta trouble.


----------



## Dickhead1990

yeahbaby! said:


> @Catalanotto if you don't know me, I'm kind of like that random guy in the nightclub you chat to starting like 3am when it's all kicked in and you'd basically tell anything on your mind to a tree. You start to think 'this guy's okay and actually a looker, let's see what happens'. We buy each other drinks (feminism), dance and get a little close and I'm lucky I get a smooch on. However things go south when the club closes at 5am and they turn on the house lights to empty the club.
> 
> I'm revealed to look like I'm midway on a freakshow tour and you've probably gotten Hep C from touching me.


I found the club photography of that very moment here


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Catalanotto said:


> …..you take things way too seriously, that was clearly a sarcastic post (sarcastic to everyone but you lol) and no insults outside of rants so just remember that and stay outta trouble.



Remember Cat. He's still a child. He's still learning in life. We have to coddle him.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Old Man Steele said:


> We have to coddle him.


No, that's how you end up with snowflakes, just use not so common sense and everything should be good ya know?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

thatonewwefanguy said:


> No, that's how you end up with snowflakes, just use not so common sense and everything should be good ya know?


I told you to stop @ing me!

Now you've made me @ Ing. I apologise, Ing. It was the child's fault.


----------



## Banez

More activity the merrier.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Chip Chipperson said:


> I told you to stop @ing me!
> 
> Now you've made me @ Ing. I apologise, Ing. It was the child's fault.


No one has been @ ing you dude, chill out.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

thatonewwefanguy said:


> No one has been @ ing you dude, chill out.


He says as he @s me once again.

I will repeat...DO NOT @ me! I HAVE COVID!


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Chip Chipperson said:


> He says as he @s me once again.
> 
> I will repeat...DO NOT @ me! I HAVE COVID!


I'm quoting you, there's nothing wrong with that so quit whining like a baby and grow up.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

@CobraNightviper 
@aradd34 
@pokergod7734 
@GohanX 
@QuietInRealLife 
@Foreign Object 
@DeafDave 
@MOFO-PRO 
@flemingthomas07 
@staciclubb 
@ClaraMelody 
@MediumPoppaPump 

no idea who any of you are, but, join us.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Catalanotto said:


> @CobraNightviper
> @aradd34
> @pokergod7734
> @GohanX
> @QuietInRealLife
> @Foreign Object
> @DeafDave
> @MOFO-PRO
> @flemingthomas07
> @staciclubb
> @ClaraMelody
> @MediumPoppaPump
> 
> no idea who any of you are, but, join us.


The last user name on the list is the best one.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

thatonewwefanguy said:


> The last user name on the list is the best one.


Agreed, I laughed when I saw it, I hope they come back lol they were on less than an hour ago, I hope they remain a regular member here.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Chip Chipperson said:


> He says as he @s me once again.
> 
> I will repeat...DO NOT @ me! I HAVE COVID!


I'm a rebel without a cause @


----------



## Chip Chipperson

GNKenny said:


> I'm a rebel without a cause @


You hooked me up with Toni Storm I believe so you're aight.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Chip Chipperson said:


> You hooked me up with Toni Storm I believe so you're aight.


I have no idea what you're talking about haha.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

GNKenny said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about haha.


Mmm. Maybe it was someone else. You were in my PMs recently I don't remember why, I thought you were providing Toni Storm content.

I'll check later.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Chip Chipperson said:


> Mmm. Maybe it was someone else. You were in my PMs recently I don't remember why, I thought you were providing Toni Storm content.
> 
> I'll check later.


You were asking about my fantasy fed.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

GNKenny said:


> You were asking about my fantasy fed.


Ohhhhh.

In that case, don't @ me until you send me some Toni Storm content. I HAVE COVID!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I suddenly remembered this guy... would like to invite this special guest back here:

@Scott Hall's Ghost


----------



## Dr. Middy

Shame this thread is one of the only good things about this section. 

I always forget on occasion that WF talking about politics brings a lot of insufferable douchey people out that I'd rather never meet in real life.


----------



## Dickhead1990

Catalanotto said:


> I suddenly remembered this guy... would like to invite this special guest back here:
> 
> @Scott Hall's Ghost


That username certainly aged well!


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

This video is so insensitive you might have to view it hiding under the bed in your safe room in your safe space. What should be the punishment for such a brutish neanderthal exhibition having the nerve to put actual human beings into categories purely for the source of amusement? Egad! Egad, I say!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Today is the GOAT’s heavenly birthday.


----------



## FriedTofu

Recently binged first season of Buffy and realize I forgot how much horror themed it was. And how hot SMG was. Also feel old that show is more than 2 decades old now.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Don't you hate when work ask you to make something YOU think will be good. I have to make a short film that will be presented to an Editor at the BBC and I have no idea what they would like. I mean, I know what things I'm interested in but I have no idea what they might like. I wish they'd just give me a list of things to choose from rather than making me guess at it


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Seth Grimes said:


> Don't you hate when work ask you to make something YOU think will be good. I have to make a short film that will be presented to an Editor at the BBC and I have no idea what they would like. I mean, I know what things I'm interested in but I have no idea what they might like. I wish they'd just give me a list of things to choose from rather than making me guess at it


That sucks, I’m lucky that my work asks if I’d like to do a project and then they provide me with at least a base to go with.

@Dr. Middy I can’t stand political threads, people always prove they can’t discuss without getting in their feels. Same recycled arguments 1000 times.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Seth Grimes said:


> Don't you hate when work ask you to make something YOU think will be good. I have to make a short film that will be presented to an Editor at the BBC and I have no idea what they would like. I mean, I know what things I'm interested in but I have no idea what they might like. I wish they'd just give me a list of things to choose from rather than making me guess at it


do what you like

doing something you don’t like will come cross half-assed anyway

at least if you did what you liked it will be authentic and the work will show it


----------



## Seth Grimes

LifeInCattleClass said:


> do what you like
> 
> doing something you don’t like will come cross half-assed anyway
> 
> at least if you did what you liked it will be authentic and the work will show it


Sadly that's just how journalism works, something that I've unfortunately found out the last year or so. People don't give a shit about a lot of things, especially positive news. Positive news legit gets no clicks, no one reads it as much as people say the news is overly negative, they only read bad shitty news. A lot of people talk shit about the media but we are reflecting what people actually want to watch/read for the most part. It is our job to identify what most people want to read, and give it to them. Problem is here with this one guy I have no idea what he wants personally haha


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Draw him a big middle finger and give it to him.


----------



## Seth Grimes

I actually am awful at drawing so uh, can't even do that 👹


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Just trace your hand


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost

Hey, @Catalanotto I've answered your beckoning. I've become a lurker the last long while instead of a healthy contributing member. Lately I figured I'd let some time pass before posting again out of respect. (for the record, my username was meant as a tribute to Scott Hall's rebirth from near death... didn't think about his eventual passing. Should probably change it maybe?)


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Scott Hall's Ghost said:


> Hey, @Catalanotto I've answered your beckoning. I've become a lurker the last long while instead of a healthy contributing member. Lately I figured I'd let some time pass before posting again out of respect. (for the record, my username was meant as a tribute to Scott Hall's rebirth from near death... didn't think about his eventual passing. Should probably change it maybe?)



The name is amazing, don't change it, it makes us feel like his spirit is posting here lol


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost

survey says... name stays. lol


----------



## AliFrazier100

On Peacock, I just finished watching every episode of Everybody Loves Raymond. It never jumped the shark, great from beginning to end. An all time great sitcom.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

the eternal dilemma of wanting sleep but wanting more time to do things


----------



## Lady Eastwood

GNKenny said:


> the eternal dilemma of wanting sleep but wanting more time to do things


That’s me right now lol


----------



## Dickhead1990

Seth Grimes said:


> Sadly that's just how journalism works, something that I've unfortunately found out the last year or so. People don't give a shit about a lot of things, especially positive news. Positive news legit gets no clicks, no one reads it as much as people say the news is overly negative, they only read bad shitty news. A lot of people talk shit about the media but we are reflecting what people actually want to watch/read for the most part. It is our job to identify what most people want to read, and give it to them. Problem is here with this one guy I have no idea what he wants personally haha


You're in journalism! That was my first career too. It made very little money, so I switched careers sadly.

Use our debate in the other thread as your basis, that will make for good programming. Just be objective about the other side a bit more.

From experience, you need to sell it to the Editor-in-chief, rather than ask for it, from experience. It's a test project for you, for sure.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Dickhead1990 said:


> You're in journalism! That was my first career too. It made very little money, so I switched careers sadly.
> 
> Use our debate in the other thread as your basis, that will make for good programming. Just be objective about the other side a bit more.
> 
> From experience, you need to sell it to the Editor-in-chief, rather than ask for it, from experience. It's a test project for you, for sure.


Yeah, I don't care too much about having a lot of money luckily

We aren't having a debate in the other thread because you haven't engaged a single thing I've said. You have no idea what being objective is, I shown you literal stats about crime rates, and you replied with "but I know a cop once who told me something else". You say "the other side" when you lack any understanding of what "side" I'm on, because you were too busy trying to force me into a box that would make it easier for you to go down your dialogue tree with. I would offer you advice on how to actually debate and listen to people, but I assume at your age you're much like those chavs you mentioned, you're a lost cause and nothing will change you

Yeah it is a test you are right, I will try to do that but I think I'll ask my lecturers what he's like cause they probably know him and they also might know you considering they've all worked in journalism for a good 20+ years. If you've worked at the Guardian, the Sun, or Daily Mail in the last 20 years it's possible you'll know them


----------



## Dickhead1990

Seth Grimes said:


> Yeah, I don't care too much about having a lot of money luckily
> 
> We aren't having a debate in the other thread because you haven't engaged a single thing I've said. You have no idea what being objective is, I shown you literal stats about crime rates, and you replied with "but I know a cop once who told me something else". You say "the other side" when you lack any understanding of what "side" I'm on, because you were too busy trying to force me into a box that would make it easier for you to go down your dialogue tree with. I would offer you advice on how to actually debate and listen to people, but I assume at your age you're much like those chavs you mentioned, you're a lost cause and nothing will change you
> 
> Yeah it is a test you are right, I will try to do that but I think I'll ask my lecturers what he's like cause they probably know him and they also might know you considering they've all worked in journalism for a good 20+ years. If you've worked at the Guardian, the Sun, or Daily Mail in the last 20 years it's possible you'll know them


You've shown stats for the Covid period, with the preceeding year actually getting closer to my point, so you'll need to be a bit more objective with your own data first. 

NCTJ? How's your shorthand going? I've not worked in news, but I know people that currently do. It doesn't sound like a very good environment in some of those I'm afraid. My advice from personal experience is go into consumer journalism and move into PR.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Dickhead1990 said:


> You've shown stats for the Covid period, with the preceeding year actually getting closer to my point, so you'll need to be a bit more objective with your own data first.
> 
> NCTJ? How's your shorthand going? I've not worked in news, but I know people that currently do. It doesn't sound like a very good environment in some of those I'm afraid. My advice from personal experience is go into consumer journalism and move into PR.


"Getting closer to" but that's not more, though? You provided 0 data yourself and I don't care to drag that talk into general chat either

Yeah NCTJ. it's better NOW than it was months ago a colleague I worked with a few months ago helped me a lot, I feel he made me understand it better in one day than 6 months of classes did. No it's not for me in any case, I'm not fond of sugar-coating and negativity which is what is needed in the field. I'm hoping to move into documentaries either way. How do you mean consumer journalism exactly?


----------



## Dickhead1990

Seth Grimes said:


> "Getting closer to" but that's not more, though? You provided 0 data yourself and I don't care to drag that talk into general chat either
> 
> Yeah NCTJ. it's better NOW than it was months ago a colleague I worked with a few months ago helped me a lot, I feel he made me understand it better in one day than 6 months of classes did. No it's not for me in any case, I'm not fond of sugar-coating and negativity which is what is needed in the field. I'm hoping to move into documentaries either way. How do you mean consumer journalism exactly?


I was publishing for motoring magazines and websites. These get you away from negative politics and provide good opportunities for launching your own successful media. This will depend on what your skills are (I.e. Snapper, writer, videographer etc). These days, you tend to need to do it all though. I know a guy that used to write for mags, but now runs a highly successful YouTube brand on the back of this. I know of others that have too and have a huge following around the world now.

I actually have provided data, quite up to date data too. Like I said though, contact the police if you choose to focus on this. The question is though, do you have that data from years prior? Does it scrutinise deep enough to spot trends beyond the obvious one that working classes commit more crime? Young White and Black working class men to be precise.

Also fuck shorthand! I hated it!


----------



## Seth Grimes

Dickhead1990 said:


> I was publishing for motoring magazines and websites. These get you away from negative politics and provide good opportunities for launching your own successful media. This will depend on what your skills are (I.e. Snapper, writer, videographer etc). These days, you tend to need to do it all though. I know a guy that used to write for mags, but now runs a highly successful YouTube brand on the back of this. I know of others that have too and have a huge following around the world now.
> 
> I actually have provided data, quite up to date data too. Like I said though, contact the police if you choose to focus on this. The question is though, do you have that data from years prior? Does it scrutinise deep enough to spot trends beyond the obvious one that working classes commit more crime? Young White and Black working class men to be precise.
> 
> Also fuck shorthand! I hated it!


Working in magazines, god damn no wonder you made no money ha I suggested this as something I'd be good at and was told "yeah, you will get paid peanuts working magazines don't bother". Well annoyingly I did already built a brand online and blew up years ago when I was 18, lost it all at 25 though when the website straight deleted my blog without any reason and refused to reinstate it. Wish I had a backup media back then, pain.


----------



## Dickhead1990

Seth Grimes said:


> Working in magazines, god damn no wonder you made no money ha I suggested this as something I'd be good at and was told "yeah, you will get paid peanuts working magazines don't bother". Well annoyingly I did already built a brand online and blew up years ago when I was 18, lost it all at 25 though when the website straight deleted my blog without any reason and refused to reinstate it. Wish I had a backup media back then, pain.


I started with blogs too, this was later bought out by a well-known brand and I lost it all. Luckily, I had realised that I'd never support a family in London on that wage, so I left for teaching. I use a lot of my skills daily, get paid more, have far better security and make an actual difference to deprived children's lives. That's my choice, but many others did the same funnily enough.

I made a lot more freelancing online and eventually did some SEO work (I used to sleep with the CEO's girlfriend lol). 

It realistically pays the same as a young to the career news journalist. By which time, you tend to move onto bigger things anyway. Back then, newspapers would take workies and new journalists on to pay them peanuts, before mysteriously pulling out the budget cuts and death of conventional media line. My advice to you is to network as much as you can in the corporate world.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Dickhead1990 said:


> I started with blogs too, this was later bought out by a well-known brand and I lost it all. Luckily, I had realised that I'd never support a family in London on that wage, so I left for teaching. I use a lot of my skills daily, get paid more, have far better security and make an actual difference to deprived children's lives. That's my choice, but many others did the same funnily enough.
> 
> It realistically pays the same as a young to the career news journalist. By which time, you tend to move onto bigger things anyway. Back then, newspapers would take workies and new journalists on to pay them peanuts, before mysteriously pulling out the budget cuts and death of conventional media line. My advice to you is to network as much as you can in the corporate world.


That is fuckin pain man. I guess we learnt out lesson there not to trust an online business too much unless you have a way to move there elsewhere if it's taken away. You went from one low paying job to an underpaid one, god damn it that magazine must have really been fisting you for teaching to be an upgrade. As a man teaching must be interesting, I constantly hear stories from male teachers that they get treated poorly because of their gender.

Well yeah, right now it's all about unpaid internships. The BBC aren't paying me and neither did my last job although I'm hoping I can use this to get an actual job at the BBC for the summer. Yeah it is sadly that way everywhere even in min wage. I worked in retail for 8 years since I was young and you would be baffled at the amount of nepotism. If you're not liked by the managers, almost 0 chance you get promoted


----------



## Dickhead1990

Seth Grimes said:


> That is fuckin pain man. I guess we learnt out lesson there not to trust an online business too much unless you have a way to move there elsewhere if it's taken away. You went from one low paying job to an underpaid one, god damn it that magazine must have really been fisting you for teaching to be an upgrade. As a man teaching must be interesting, I constantly hear stories from male teachers that they get treated poorly because of their gender.
> 
> Well yeah, right now it's all about unpaid internships. The BBC aren't paying me and neither did my last job although I'm hoping I can use this to get an actual job at the BBC for the summer. Yeah it is sadly that way everywhere even in min wage. I worked in retail for 8 years since I was young and you would be baffled at the amount of nepotism. If you're not liked by the managers, almost 0 chance you get promoted


Retail is the drizzling shits and it absolutely is the case with nepotism, for quite unskilled work too oddly. This is another reason I can't have much sympathy, they're stuck as lifers and aren't professionally building themselves, yet they drag everyone down who appears middle class, foreign or educated. My partner is from abroad and worked in care, where they also treated her like this (I had this before too in retail), fast forward three years since and she's now worth 2.5 of them with her wage. 

I wish you the best of luck, I really do, but I know how the BBC work. Go out and really make a point of networking is the best I can say. It's nepotism in journalism too unfortunately, maybe more so. 

As a basic classroom teacher, you get paid more than the average journalist, add in TLRs, and other leadership pay rises, and you're doing better than 90% of journalists. This is a Conservative estimate as most journalists are paid in lunch.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Dickhead1990 said:


> Retail is the drizzling shits and it absolutely is the case with nepotism, for quite unskilled work too oddly. This is another reason I can't have much sympathy, they're stuck as lifers and aren't professionally building themselves, yet they drag everyone down who appears middle class, foreign or educated. My partner is from abroad and worked in care, where they also treated her like this (I had this before too in retail), fast forward three years since and she's now worth 2.5 of them with her wage.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck, I really do, but I know how the BBC work. Go out and really make a point of networking is the best I can say. It's nepotism in journalism too unfortunately, maybe more so.
> 
> As a basic classroom teacher, you get paid more than the average journalist, add in TLRs, and other leadership pay rises, and you're doing better than 90% of journalists. This is a Conservative estimate as most journalists are paid in lunch.


I'm not sure it being skilled or not really comes into nepotism. Seems like you keep looking for reasons to "lack sympathy", it's okay, you can just admit that you're a selfish person who doesn't care about others, I'm not gonna reply to all your other wild unintelligent broad generalisations because once again, this is the general chat thread, not the debate thread

I know you do, I said underpaid, not paid less


----------



## Dickhead1990

Seth Grimes said:


> I'm not sure it being skilled or not really comes into nepotism. Seems like you keep looking for reasons to "lack sympathy", it's okay, you can just admit that you're a selfish person who doesn't care about others, I'm not gonna reply to all your other wild unintelligent broad generalisations because once again, this is the general chat thread, not the debate thread
> 
> I know you do, I said underpaid, not paid less


If I didn't care, I wouldn't work in an area full of them. Just process that for a minute. We put a lot of money, time and resources into dealing with tackling issues with Ever 6 children, so you can't really say that no thing's done to tackle the "poverty" gap (noting that poverty is only one of the factors considered).


----------



## Seth Grimes

Dickhead1990 said:


> If I didn't care, I wouldn't work in an area full of them. Just process that for a minute. We put a lot of money, time and resources into dealing with tackling issues with Ever 6 children, so you can't really say that no thing's done to tackle the "poverty" gap (noting that poverty is only one of the factors considered).


There's a reason our teaching is shit lol you guys care about the money, not the people involved. Hence we get people who didn't even study to become a teacher


----------



## Dickhead1990

Seth Grimes said:


> There's a reason our teaching is shit lol you guys care about the money, not the people involved. Hence we get people who didn't even study to become a teacher


You can't be a teacher in a primary in England without a minimum of a degree, so shows what you know. You can only avoid a degree working as an unqualified teacher in either secondary or FE, in which case your pay is about on par with "journalists" at less than £20k. Most of us are educated to Masters level, be it PGCE or the full blown masters. Just because you think you know better, doesn't make this the case at all. We care a lot, otherwise we'd chase even better money in the private sector. Finish your degree and see where you stand when you're fed up of working for "experience".


----------



## Seth Grimes

Seth Grimes said:


> didn't even study to become a teacher


But yeah, apart from you embarrassing yourself in more than one thread, not gonna tell you again to stop stinking up the general chat with your crap


----------



## FriedTofu

With this shit attitude, you


AliFrazier100 said:


> On Peacock, I just finished watching every episode of Everybody Loves Raymond. It never jumped the shark, great from beginning to end. An all time great sitcom.


I remember the Ray thinking he had to have a birds and the bees talk with his daughter only for her to ask about God and the frog lady that eat flies episodes. lol


----------



## Dr. Middy

Seth Grimes said:


> Sadly that's just how journalism works, something that I've unfortunately found out the last year or so. People don't give a shit about a lot of things, especially positive news. Positive news legit gets no clicks, no one reads it as much as people say the news is overly negative, they only read bad shitty news. A lot of people talk shit about the media but we are reflecting what people actually want to watch/read for the most part. It is our job to identify what most people want to read, and give it to them. Problem is here with this one guy I have no idea what he wants personally haha


That's as true as true can be regarding positive/negative news which is kinda sad, especially reading news online. Anytime I'm reading like AP or something it almost feels like doom-strolling at times, and I always get wrapped up in that sort of thing without even trying to. It was especially bad when we were locked down for awhile, I felt like I was doing it for like hours every day and it was just killing my mood to do much. Doesn't help that It almost seems like more people are just pessimistic regarding news in general than I ever remembered there being, online especially you see people using terms like "hopium" for anybody who actually tries to be optimistic or something.

But like you said, it doesn't make money, so you won't really see featured good news outside of like a tiny blub at the end of a daily newscast or something to make people at least not become totally morose after all the bad news.


----------



## Dickhead1990

Seth Grimes said:


> But yeah, apart from you embarrassing yourself in more than one thread, not gonna tell you again to stop stinking up the general chat with your crap


Okay Mr Quotes himself.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I’ve been in bed all day sick, not sure if covid, but, man, I’m tired, I’ve been up since 5am


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

@Catalanotto


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Catalanotto said:


> I’ve been in bed all day sick, not sure if covid, but, man, I’m tired, I’ve been up since 5am


Sorry about that, I told you I had COVID, you just wouldn't stop @ ing me...

Everybody, don't @ Cat, she's got the COVID...


----------



## Seth Grimes

Dr. Middy said:


> That's as true as true can be regarding positive/negative news which is kinda sad, especially reading news online. Anytime I'm reading like AP or something it almost feels like doom-strolling at times, and I always get wrapped up in that sort of thing without even trying to. It was especially bad when we were locked down for awhile, I felt like I was doing it for like hours every day and it was just killing my mood to do much. Doesn't help that It almost seems like more people are just pessimistic regarding news in general than I ever remembered there being, online especially you see people using terms like "hopium" for anybody who actually tries to be optimistic or something.
> 
> But like you said, it doesn't make money, so you won't really see featured good news outside of like a tiny blub at the end of a daily newscast or something to make people at least not become totally morose after all the bad news.


Yeah it's a vicious cycle, negative news can fuck with a lot of our mental states and make us feel hopeless, but at the same time we are attracted to it and want to read it which tells journalists okay this is where the money is. Yeah you are right, my housemate at the time was the same. He's the type to not care at all about politics, he just wants to work out, watch the sports he likes and generally be chill. But he kept saying to me that every social media was being spammed with negativity during lockdown and he had to just stop going on his phone for long periods at one point.

Yeah if you look at local news websites they will have those odd cute animal stories or s/t. And whilst some of them may get a few clicks, it's usually not from someone who ends up reading the article, they have really low retention rates. People just look at the pic and go "aww" then move on. I do wonder if we can strike a balance between negative news but somehow putting a positive spin in them


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Chip Chipperson said:


> Sorry about that, I told you I had COVID, you just wouldn't stop @ ing me...
> 
> Everybody, don't @ Cat, she's got the COVID...


Did you have:

sore throat
Cough
Joint pain
Runny nose
Weakness
Headache 
Fever

?

I have it all at once, such ass.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Catalanotto said:


> Did you have:
> 
> sore throat
> Cough
> Joint pain
> Runny nose
> Weakness
> Headache
> Fever
> 
> ?
> 
> I have it all at once, such ass.


Yeah kicked off with the sore throat then had weakness/fatigue/fever which lead to me sleeping like an entire day. After that I had the runny nose, slight headache and sore throat until it finished.

It sucks, I've described it to people who have asked that for me it wasn't as bad as the flu but was worse than a cold, kind of in between the two.


----------



## Banez

get well soon folks.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

chubby John Cena on judge Judy today.


----------



## Banez

LOL

I love stupid people in Judge Judy.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

I am now Emperor of General Chat! I shall post my random thoughts that are just random thoughts not worthy of an actual thread but thoughts that occur randomly that I shall post here while also being an unstoppable force of malevolence and tyranny.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I am all for this


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Catalanotto said:


> I am all for this


In Rants you have to keep the floor cleaner sweeping up from time to time. Here you just let the peanut shells collect on the floor and step on them as you walk through.

Hopefully here I might have better success evolving into a total bastard that leaves nothing but scorched earth in my wake.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Is @Dj.IcE a real person, bot, or an admin's alt? The commitment is incredible, holy shit.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

not one of us lol a real person.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Peanut Shells


----------



## Lady Eastwood

If you guys don’t think this is one of the best Sid performances of all time, I don’t know what to say.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

I think most Psychologists are full of crap and are closer to being busybodies that any kind of doctor. I knew this one Psychologist who befriended a bunch of us. When I told her I drink and drive passing out at the wheel occasionally wrecking cars she told me I had Narcolepsy. She should have lost her license and also be disbarred not having a clue I just left a bar.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

I think this guy's balls and his Adam's Apple touched.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Yeah, this is old, saw this when it was live, good times.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Catalanotto said:


> Yeah, this is old, saw this when it was live, good times.


As soon as the guy used the R-Word on Mike his eyes changed, he tilted his head, and his chest started heaving. Some tense stuff there for a bit. If that interview went on for 5 more minutes there would be shit on someone's dick.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I kinda felt bad for the interviewer cuz he was just doing his job, but, at the same time, some questions and comments just don’t need to be said lol especially when dealing with certain people who just don’t give a fuck.


----------



## Jman55

Catalanotto said:


> If you guys don’t think this is one of the best Sid performances of all time, I don’t know what to say.


Oscar worthy i was absolutely moved (also I'm relatively young so don't know a whole lot about WCW aside what I learn from videos but that was the incident that completely fucked up goldberg's hand right? figured that's why the blood when he bashes the front of the limo is there)


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Jman55 said:


> Oscar worthy i was absolutely moved (also I'm relatively young so don't know a whole lot about WCW aside what I learn from videos but that was the incident that completely fucked up goldberg's hand right? figured that's why the blood when he bashes the front of the limo is there)


Yeah. Allegedly Scott Hall pissed Bill off earlier that day....I forget why. 

So when he lost the tool to smash the window, he exploded there and used his bare hands.


----------



## Jman55

GNKenny said:


> Yeah. Allegedly Scott Hall pissed Bill off earlier that day....I forget why.
> 
> So when he lost the tool to smash the window, he exploded there and used his bare hands.


Not exactly the brightest move in the situation but to be fair anger and frustration can be one of the big causes of doing something stupid so can't really hold it against him that much. Seeing clips of him always makes me wish I could have seen him in his prime especially as if I had the connection to him that others did it would have made his modern appearances a lot more palatable for me (plus his rise in general seemed like an amazing ride that you really had to be there to properly experience which I never had the chance for)


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Catalanotto said:


> I kinda felt bad for the interviewer cuz he was just doing his job, but, at the same time, some questions and comments just don’t need to be said lol especially when dealing with certain people who just don’t give a fuck.


Be funny if Mike came back to prank the guy at Christmas time and jumped out of a box as the guy's secret present. Have Mike chase him around the studio for laughs while the interviewer keeps slipping on his pee that's sliding down his leg constantly falling down while frantically and hysterically trying to get away.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

*If You Have a Right to Burn My Flag (Then I Have a Right to Kick Your Ass)





*


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Do we still do the year end forum awards? 

Sincerely,
The 2014 WF LadyCroft Memorial Nicest Member Award Winner


----------



## Lady Eastwood

They haven’t been done in a while, I think if enough people care, don’t see why they can’t be brought back.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Was just a random thought that popped in my head, searched for a thread about it and didn't see anything recent - but also realize our search function isn't any better than it used to be lulz


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I think the last time it was done, it was the old style. Since the update, I don’t recall it ever being done lol


----------



## Banez

Dr. Ian Malcolm said:


> Was just a random thought that popped in my head, searched for a thread about it and didn't see anything recent - but also realize our search function isn't any better than it used to be lulz


It goes in the long list of things we wanted.. but not the things we received.

we wanted chatbox - "no you may not have that... but you can have a FLASHY VENDOR SECTION THAT NOBODY USES!"

You wanted search function?

Well we can't deliver but instead we've decided to put staff section on the bottom of the page (I remember cat complaining about this while ago).

You wanted them to reply to your feedback?

Their response: Lets put suggestions and feedback on bottom of the page so we dont have to see it.

I bet they launder money at VS lol

Oh the feedback thread is locked even, they didn't bother to reply on some of the last questions there.

They really hate this forum dont they.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Married for glorious 19 years this Sunday to the best wife in the world

Gonna go to a nice spa for the week out in the desert xD

good times babyyyy


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Married for glorious 19 years this Sunday to the best wife in the world
> 
> Gonna go to a nice spa for the week out in the desert xD
> 
> good times babyyyy
> 
> View attachment 121164


Congratulations. Being married to the right woman is a great thing. Always be happy and enjoy your lives together.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Many valid points raised there, Banezy my boy! And yes, VS has hated this place for years.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Married for glorious 19 years this Sunday to the best wife in the world
> 
> Gonna go to a nice spa for the week out in the desert xD
> 
> good times babyyyy
> 
> View attachment 121164


If you’re not drunk and laid by the end of the night, don’t show your face here ever again.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Catalanotto said:


> If you’re not drunk and laid by the end of the night, don’t show your face here ever again.


its the next morning ma’am


----------



## Garty

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Married for glorious 19 years this Sunday to the best wife in the world
> 
> Gonna go to a nice spa for the week out in the desert xD
> 
> good times babyyyy
> 
> View attachment 121164


Congratulations to you both. This one must be extra special. 🙏


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I bought WWE 2K22 and Elden Ring and have barely touched them. Instead I'm playing old games I've played countless times already Haha. 

I just can't get into video games like I used to.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Married for glorious 19 years this Sunday to the best wife in the world
> 
> Gonna go to a nice spa for the week out in the desert xD
> 
> good times babyyyy
> 
> View attachment 121164


So I've been on WF longer than you've been married.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

GNKenny said:


> I bought WWE 2K22 and Elden Ring and have barely touched them. Instead I'm playing old games I've played countless times already Haha.
> 
> I just can't get into video games like I used to.


I've no interest in Elden Ring, but, WWE2K22 is fun, I've been enjoying it. Only thing I hate is the trophies where I have to grind, but, I'm a trophy whore, so, not really a problem others have haha


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Catalanotto said:


> I've no interest in Elden Ring, but, WWE2K22 is fun, I've been enjoying it. Only thing I hate is the trophies where I have to grind, but, I'm a trophy whore, so, not really a problem others have haha


The cross platform customization is cool and I greatly prefer the revamped gameplay over 2K19. I just can't be arsed to actually take a crack and start digging into it for whatever reason. I should have waited a few months anyways. I only buy these games to turn them into proxy WCW games via customization and it takes time for all the good stuff to be made.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

damn, man, For a Few Dollars More is on tv, holla if ya hear me 🥰


----------



## Oracle

Its been like 3 weeks and im still struggling to get used to non daylight savings times my sleep times are so out of whack.


----------



## Buttermaker

What causes that, above poster? Are you thrown off by the sun


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Buttermaker said:


> What causes that, above poster? Are you thrown off by the sun


Gets darker earlier now here, the night time must make Oracle feel sleepy so old mate is ready for bed by 6 PM as opposed to 7-8 PM like previously.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Just letting you all know we have an eye roll reaction now added


----------



## Buttermaker

Chip Chipperson said:


> Gets darker earlier now here, the night time must make Oracle feel sleepy so old mate is ready for bed by 6 PM as opposed to 7-8 PM like previously.


ahhhh right. It’s opposite land down under.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Catalanotto said:


> I've no interest in Elden Ring, but, WWE2K22 is fun, I've been enjoying it. Only thing I hate is the trophies where I have to grind, but, I'm a trophy whore, so, not really a problem others have haha


That last update has helped GM mode enormously. If they added the actual PPV's in with triple/fatal four ways, I'll actually say they might be as good as the old ones



Catalanotto said:


> Just letting you all know we have an eye roll reaction now added


BOOOOO


----------



## FriedTofu

Saw a cat running away from a rat last night. What a pussy.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

you all better be wishing my boy a happy birthday today.

#JoinTheForumFrank


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Who's b-day do it be?


----------



## Seth Grimes

Catalanotto said:


> View attachment 121431
> 
> 
> you all better be wishing my boy a happy birthday today.
> 
> #JoinTheForumFrank


----------



## Lady Eastwood

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Who's b-day do it be?


Frank Catalanotto, the mediocre baseball player I took my username from.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Catalanotto said:


> Frank Catalanotto, the mediocre baseball player I took my username from.


Happy birthday to whomever you are


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Happy birthday to whomever you are


Do your homework and get outta here!


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

GNKenny said:


> Do your homework and get outta here!


Try telling that to someone with homework.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Try telling that to someone with homework.


Damn, me btfo and in the mud.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Happy birthday to whomever you are





https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Catalanotto




Now you know even more lol


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Cat get enough of Frank's Italian Sausage. It's that HUGE.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Old Man Steele said:


> Cat get enough of Frank's Italian Sausage. It's that HUGE.


*yuge


So my left ankle is weird and every now and then it randomly starts to hurt for hours as if I rolled it but I never did lol


----------



## Banez

Catalanotto said:


> *yuge
> 
> 
> So my left ankle is weird and every now and then it randomly starts to hurt for hours as if I rolled it but I never did lol


Ankle can't handle all the sass you carry confirmed.


----------



## Seth Grimes

this is a theme I'd say could be a great wrestling theme and one I'd choose, you with me on this @Wridacule right?


----------



## Wridacule

Seth Grimes said:


> this is a theme I'd say could be a great wrestling theme and one I'd choose, you with me on this @Wridacule right?


I've yet to give attack on titan the deep dive it deserves, but yes!!! This is pretty badass


----------



## Seth Grimes

Wridacule said:


> I've yet to give attack on titan the deep dive it deserves, but yes!!! This is pretty badass


It definitely deserves it, I am thinking it might be the best anime of all time given the quality they consistently put out, and they basically avoid all anime tropes and it feels a lot more realistic than you'd think for an anime


----------



## Wridacule

Seth Grimes said:


> It definitely deserves it, I am thinking it might be the best anime of all time given the quality they consistently put out, and they basically avoid all anime tropes and it feels a lot more realistic than you'd think for an anime


That's actually what's been holding me up, lol! The main characters are so young and the first few episodes are so brutal..! I just have prepared myself for the heartbreak. I did make it through season 1 of demon slayer, so I think my skins a bit thicker now. Cuz those boys went through hell..


----------



## Seth Grimes

Wridacule said:


> That's actually what's been holding me up, lol! The main characters are so young and the first few episodes are so brutal..! I just have prepared myself for the heartbreak. I did make it through season 1 of demon slayer, so I think my skins a bit thicker now. Cuz those boys went through hell..


Yeah, I compare AoT to The Walking Dead in the sense of do not think any of the main cast are safe, because they for sure aren't hahaha that's what I love though, the plot armour in many shows puts me off a bit


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

the airbnb this week is not too bad


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

I've been sick the last few days. Congestion, sore throat, coughing, some soreness and fatigue. I've tested negative so far for the Covid. Hoping it's just a really bad Cold. I hate the fucking coughing part the worse.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Old Man Steele said:


> I've been sick the last few days. Congestion, sore throat, coughing, some soreness and fatigue. I've tested negative so far for the Covid. Hoping it's just a really bad Cold. I hate the fucking coughing part the worse.


sounds like what I had, but, I had more symptoms. I took a rapid test and it was negative. It’s something else going around now.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Still feel like crap. Thought I was getting through the worst of it but nope, feel like crap again. I still tested negative early today. So I fucking give up.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

my little cutie was a great baseball player, suck my ass.

that ain't him in the still, my man is not yucky, he's an italian stallion.

He is so bad at acting though lmfao


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Damn, Cat is easily pleased!


----------



## Banez

This became Cat's Thirsty thread in no time.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Someone’s gotta keep it alive


----------



## Banez

Catalanotto said:


> Someone’s gotta keep it alive


Doing good work!


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

My backlog of shit to watch/play just keeps growing  

Whenever I do get time to do anything, I just wanna vibe or go out with friends.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Banez said:


> This became Cat's Thirsty thread in no time.


The only time Cat will be envious of a bald old dude


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Seth Grimes said:


> The only time Cat will be envious of a bald old dude


oh shit it's Kevin Sullivan


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Seth Grimes said:


> The only time Cat will be envious of a bald old dude
> 
> View attachment 121953


no lies detected.


----------



## ShadowAngel

So Catalanotto is a name from this MLB dude - and here i was thinking, given the Eastwood Avatar and everything it was a reference to some spaghetti western character i missed 
This is disappointing


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I'm trying to finish typing some stuff up but I keep getting distracted.

I rediscovered Repo! The Genetic Opera! so I may watch that later. Haven't seen it but it was on my watchlist.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

ShadowAngel said:


> So Catalanotto is a name from this MLB dude - and here i was thinking, given the Eastwood Avatar and everything it was a reference to some spaghetti western character i missed
> This is disappointing



It's a good thing I didn't choose my username to please you


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Anyone else try to not have a wrestling avatar on here? Breaks up all the 'rasslin imagery and talk.

Sorry, I have nothing interesting to say. I'm pretty boring.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I'm set on young Clint for life


----------



## Banez

Catalanotto said:


> I'm set on young Clint for life


I'm imagining you got two shrines in your home.... or maybe 3.

One for Clint, one for Catalanotto and one for Roddy Piper.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I’ve got a list of shrines, I need a bigger house


----------



## JeSeGaN

GNKenny said:


> Anyone else try to not have a wrestling avatar on here?


I don't know if you've noticed, but I don't.

Otaku laif!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

GNKenny said:


> Anyone else try to not have a wrestling avatar on here? Breaks up all the 'rasslin imagery and talk.
> 
> Sorry, I have nothing interesting to say. I'm pretty boring.


i’ve dabbled


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Posting this link here as a reference to thread of the year.


May 9, 2022 RAW Discussion Thread: Everyone is coming! | Wrestling Forum


----------



## Adapting

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MadeMeSmile/comments/uiexa8

If a duck can do it... I could do it. 🤣


----------



## Lady Eastwood

This is the first time in all my years here I have been listed as a top contributor.

These fucking fun watch along threads, man. Fuck all of you.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Catalanotto said:


> This is the first time in all my years here I have been listed as a top contributor.
> 
> These fucking fun watch along threads, man. Fuck all of you.


Also @Chip Chipperson not being even top 3. Guy is slacking, some might say he's lost his touch and all motivation to ever take over Cattle


----------



## Lady Eastwood

he finally went and touched grass.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Can The King bounce back?!


----------



## Kenny's Ghost




----------



## KingofKings1524

Anyone but me just irrationally fucking angry? Like no matter how great things are and no matter what I accomplish…. I’m just mad.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

KingofKings1524 said:


> Anyone but me just irrationally fucking angry? Like no matter how great things are and no matter what I accomplish…. I’m just mad.


Not really. I do tend to have a constant sense of dread and foreboding though.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

KingofKings1524 said:


> Anyone but me just irrationally fucking angry? Like no matter how great things are and no matter what I accomplish…. I’m just mad.


Stress does that, it’s a silent killer.


----------



## Oracle

KingofKings1524 said:


> Anyone but me just irrationally fucking angry? Like no matter how great things are and no matter what I accomplish…. I’m just mad.


Take one day at a time brother dont look at the future just live in the moment each day, its helped me.


----------



## Adapting

KingofKings1524 said:


> Anyone but me just irrationally fucking angry? Like no matter how great things are and no matter what I accomplish…. I’m just mad.


Lot of trash people in the world which gets me pissed. I try to just think positive.


----------



## FriedTofu

http://imgur.com/P2jewqy


Look at that damn smile. Positive vibes all the way.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

KingofKings1524 said:


> Anyone but me just irrationally fucking angry? Like no matter how great things are and no matter what I accomplish…. I’m just mad.


i’m the opposite - i’m almost always happy


----------



## Chelsea

Catalanotto said:


> Posting this link here as a reference to thread of the year.
> 
> 
> May 9, 2022 RAW Discussion Thread: Everyone is coming! | Wrestling Forum


Part 2 was also a masterpiece:









May 16, 2022 RAW TV-MA Discussion Thread: Everyone is...


NOW WHAT ABOUT THAT?




www.wrestlingforum.com





At least as great as Part 1


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Catalanotto said:


> I’ve got a list of shrines, I need a bigger house


Either that or a vacation home.


----------



## ShadowAngel

Catalanotto said:


> I'm set on young Clint for life


A good choice and most definitely better than going with some "cricket for dummies" player 😜


----------



## Lady Eastwood

No one gives a shit what you think about baseball players, def not here to please you


----------



## ShadowAngel

Catalanotto said:


> No one gives a shit what you think about baseball players, def not here to please you


Yet withing in a matter of secons you jumped in here to replay to me. So you do give some shit 😜


----------



## Lady Eastwood

ShadowAngel said:


> Yet withing in a matter of secons you jumped in here to replay to me. So you do give some shit 😜



You have come at me a few times, so, I don't know what your problem is, but, let it go. It's your problem if you take issue with someone's username in a forum. I am online and got a notification, so, yes, it takes 1 second to get here


----------



## ShadowAngel

Catalanotto said:


> You have come at me a few times, so, I don't know what your problem is, but, let it go. It's your problem if you take issue with someone's username in a forum.


No? I don't have a problem with you at all. I actually don't have a problem with anybody on this forum really. (but i guess some people might hate me)
And as for you, my initial comment about your username was really just that i thought given the avatar ait was from some westtern movie. That's all. 
And i just like to make fun of baseball because i don't even know how this is a real sport. 
But even then, my comment was not meant to be taken serious at all anyway, as shown by the emoticon (which i rarely use anyway)
Actually i thiink you're a great moderator overall, i've seen a lot worse over the past 22 years on message boards and being a moderator on some forums myself 
Also you like the Ghostbusters, so how could i have a problem with you anyway?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

ShadowAngel said:


> No? I don't have a problem with you at all. I actually don't have a problem with anybody on this forum really. (but i guess some people might hate me)
> And as for you, my initial comment about your username was really just that i thought given the avatar ait was from some westtern movie. That's all.
> And i just like to make fun of baseball because i don't even know how this is a real sport.
> But even then, my comment was not meant to be taken serious at all anyway, as shown by the emoticon (which i rarely use anyway)
> Actually i thiink you're a great moderator overall, i've seen a lot worse over the past 22 years on message boards and being a moderator on some forums myself
> Also you like the Ghostbusters, so how could i have a problem with you anyway?



This is how it appeared to me (so maybe you will understand why):

We had 1 conversation, I otherwise don't know you, so, it is just weird to many people when someone who is essentially a stranger has some digs. If someone I knew said the same things, I would be like 'haha, get fucked' in a friendly way because I know them and know they are just fucking with me. When I don't know someone, it looks like maybe they take issue for some reason.

It looked passive aggressive, so, again, taken as such because I don't really know you. Apologies. 

Well, now that we know each other better and can joke around, eat a dick


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Woman finds out as adult man she thought was father murdered real dad (msn.com) 

wtf wow


----------



## FriedTofu

Catalanotto said:


> Woman finds out as adult man she thought was father murdered real dad (msn.com)
> 
> wtf wow


It only came out after a dispute over estate with the sister. Damn.


----------



## ShadowAngel

Catalanotto said:


> When I don't know someone, it looks like maybe they take issue for some reason.


Understandable, maybe i do come a bit too much, but that's how i am. I have an oppionion and like a Orc nail it down.



Catalanotto said:


> It looked passive aggressive


Honestly: I don't know how passive aggresive works. I am either having a good time and joke around or i'm lke a nuclear bomb, there's no passive in my aggressive, if somebody or something pisses me off, there's not much ground left behind after i'm done. 
So no, it wasn't aggressive, it was mostly friendly banter, maybe i came across a bit too harsh, if that's the case: Sorry, that does happen a lot. I'm definitely not here to make enemies.



Catalanotto said:


> Well, now that we know each other better and can joke around, eat a dick


I'd rather offer you a nice mug of beer on a table to work everything out and become friends
Altough i certainly don't hate dicks either 😜


----------



## Lady Eastwood

@ShadowAngel sounds good to me LOL

I'll take the fall for this one, I automatically go in to defense mode with people I don't know, I lost trust for people a long time ago because of a significant experience and I am working on trying to fix that and realize not everyone is here to be a bitch for no reason, so, that's on me for just assuming here. Glad we were able to clear that up


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Seth Grimes said:


> Also @Chip Chipperson not being even top 3. Guy is slacking, some might say he's lost his touch and all motivation to ever take over Cattle


Word.



KingofKings1524 said:


> Anyone but me just irrationally fucking angry? Like no matter how great things are and no matter what I accomplish…. I’m just mad.


I get angry at stupidity a lot because I'm so fucking tired.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

I was told as a kid, "Don't talk to strangers". Imagine all the hijinks and shenanigans you miss out on if you took that advice. One of the best ways to kill time is to talk to strangers. Today it was a hefty gal that worked at the Del Taco. She was old too and her boobs were so droopy she musta had callouses on her areolas.

Anyway, this was our conversation...

BED: Hey, those Carne Asada Guac'd Up Tacos sure are good. Have you had one?

DT Lady: I don't eat here. I prefer good restaurants that are safe to eat at.

BED: Ummmmm... are you trying to tell me in your own special way that it's not safe to eat here?

DT Lady: No but I used to work at fine restaurants like Ruths Chris and Fleming's. BTW, I'm not Mexican, I'm Puerto Rican. Y'know, the Mexican Food tastes like shit out here and it's so fucking expensive.

BED: Your secret is safe with me. I promise not to tell anyone what you said.

DT Lady: Go ahead. I'll call Corporate right now and tell them!

BED: Well, how about we say Del Taco is better than Taco Bell?

DT Lady: Here you go, sir, The sauces are at the bottom of the bag.


----------



## Rankles75

14 kids aged between 7-10 killed in the latest in a long line of school shootings in the U.S. And once again, nothing will be done.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Rankles75 said:


> 14 kids aged between 7-10 killed in the latest in a long line of school shootings in the U.S. And once again, nothing will be done.


again?

fuck man - there is an illness in the US around guns - the fact that they don’t see it or act on it astounds me


----------



## Seth Grimes

Rankles75 said:


> 14 kids aged between 7-10 killed in the latest in a long line of school shootings in the U.S. And once again, nothing will be done.


They have Biden in and still can't get rid of guns, what is even the point of being president if you can't even do anything meaningful


----------



## FriedTofu

Bruh they had Obama after Sandy Hook and couldn't get anything done.

Inaction is one thing, but it also spawned a huge reaction of conspiracy theories and false flags accusations to channel the outrage to nonsense. Nothing is going to get done when a significant minority don't want real solutions.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I'm in favour of firearms but only for self defence purposes in the home. Here in Australia if a regular citizen has their door kicked in and home invaded and they grab for a legal firearm they own (Such as hunting rifle) they can get in trouble if they use it.

Think about it, if someone kicks your door down right now even if you immediately get to the police on the phone how quickly will they respond? For me sirens blazing I'd say 3-4 minutes and then they'd have to navigate the big security gate out the front of my place to properly get in. Lets call it 6 minutes.

In 6 minutes my family is dead and my place is robbed. Fuck that, allow me to have a short barrelled firearm in one safe and in one room with the ammunition in another. In that situation the person tries to boot my door down odds are I've got my firearm loaded and ready to go by the time they kick the door down. Of course you'd need to do a course on this and do a yearly refresher.

The US is totally fucked though, people walking around with them as open carry, no courses needed, have as many as you want in your home etc.


----------



## FriedTofu

Cafe forced to stop sales of penis-shaped drinks due to 'sensitive issues'


Phallic refreshments, anyone?




sea.mashable.com





Thirst trap.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Well, they lost a customer here.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I've just been laying in my bed for 2 hours and I'm feeling pretty comfy.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Clint Eastwood is 92 years old today. I’ve just died a little more inside.


----------



## ThirdMan

I wonder if he's the oldest active American director. I mean, there might be some older folks directing documentaries, but feature films? Surely the oldest.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

I will be having Beef Brisket w/Baked Beans & Cole Slaw for Lunch on Thursday. I was thinking about the Pulled Pork Sandwich but changed my mind. Hopefully they have some nice Lemonade there.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Guys, I make significant income from the Russia Vs Ukrainian war and I'm not sure how I feel about it morally. Someone please tell me it's okay.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Chip Chipperson said:


> Guys, I make significant income from the Russia Vs Ukrainian war and I'm not sure how I feel about it morally. Someone please tell me it's okay.


It's okay. You're just working the marks or something. Eternal fire can't be all bad.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

GNKenny said:


> It's okay. You're just working the marks or something. Eternal fire can't be all bad.


Are you religious? (Serious). Is profiting off the war something that would send me to hell in your religion? For what it's worth I profit off the significant increase in oil prices due to the war and not anything illegal.


----------



## ShadowAngel

Catalanotto said:


> Clint Eastwood is 92 years old today. I’ve just died a little more inside.


Why? I mean his age isn't shocking considering he has been around for ages, what is surprising is that he is still alive and still does movies. Lots of people, even actors at that age are either dead, close to death or unable to work. Eastwood is a phenonemon and that should nobody get to "die" inside but rather go "If he can do that, i can do it and if he can still kick ass at that age, i can". 
Think positive. 
I died inside a little when one of my all time favourite movie heroes, Bud Spencer died in June 2016 and the realization that it's been nearly 6 fucking years ago makes me feel even worse. Time doesn't even fly, it's on Warp 9


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Chip Chipperson said:


> Are you religious? (Serious). Is profiting off the war something that would send me to hell in your religion? For what it's worth I profit off the significant increase in oil prices due to the war and not anything illegal.


No, I was just trying to make a joke.

The fact that you're asking us anonymous internet people on a wrestling forum where you play a heel suggests to me you're feeling pretty guilty already. You do you though, I didn't really think about it beyond that.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Catalanotto said:


> Clint Eastwood is 92 years old today. I’ve just died a little more inside.


----------



## Banez

Year 2068, World war 3 happened and earth's only living members are Keith Richards, Clint Eastwood and 3 cockroaches.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

20 years ago, I graduated High School.


----------



## Blade Runner

ThirdMan said:


> I wonder if he's the oldest active American director. I mean, there might be some older folks directing documentaries, but feature films? Surely the oldest.


Not American, but Alejandro Jodorowsky is 93.


----------



## FriedTofu

Banez said:


> Year 2068, World war 3 happened and earth's only living members are Keith Richards, Clint Eastwood and 3 cockroaches.


And Queen Elizabeth will somehow still be alive to rule over all of them.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

FriedTofu said:


> And Queen Elizabeth will somehow still be alive to rule over all of them.


At least we'll all be able to enjoy the only show left on TV, Impact Wrestling.


----------



## AliFrazier100

Just went on vacation and came back today. A Greyhound bus as supposed to pick me up at 11:00 am, at 3:10 pm I took a different bus home. 

I do not recommend Greyhound.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

AliFrazier100 said:


> Just went on vacation and came back today. A Greyhound bus as supposed to pick me up at 11:00 am, at 3:10 pm I took a different bus home.
> 
> I do not recommend Greyhound.


Hope you had fun on vacation at least!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

AliFrazier100 said:


> Just went on vacation and came back today. A Greyhound bus as supposed to pick me up at 11:00 am, at 3:10 pm I took a different bus home.
> 
> I do not recommend Greyhound.


Years ago here, this guy cut off another guy’s head randomly on a greyhound, I’ve vowed to never go on one ever again.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

The only transportation I would take besides driving myself is on a train for the scenery.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Here is the story, for those who want to read it. Pretty gruesome.





__





Looking back at the Greyhound bus beheading a decade down the road | Globalnews.ca


July 30, 2018 marks 10 years since the infamous Greyhound bus attack in Manitoba, where one passenger was killed. Vince Li was found not criminally responsible.




globalnews.ca


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Catalanotto said:


> Here is the story, for those who want to read it. Pretty gruesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back at the Greyhound bus beheading a decade down the road | Globalnews.ca
> 
> 
> July 30, 2018 marks 10 years since the infamous Greyhound bus attack in Manitoba, where one passenger was killed. Vince Li was found not criminally responsible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> globalnews.ca


Yeah that was some seriously awful shit.

Here's a documentary for those who want to watch it --






Dude should have never been released. That's some shit nobody should ever be able to come back from -- tuna can that asshole and drop him into the north sea with no key.


----------



## Banez

GNKenny said:


> At least we'll all be able to enjoy the only show left on TV, Impact Wrestling.


Fear not... Ryback will still be then crying in twitter for his bitterness.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This airbnb has got a pretty shiny view


----------



## DUSTY 74

Released 35 years ago today


----------



## Steven Fraser

Sjaak in the house.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

I finally had to pay 50 bucks to fill up my car. Ah, fuck.


----------



## Adapting

This is pretty interesting:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/interestingasfuck/comments/vcb1io


----------



## FriedTofu

Old Man Steele said:


> I finally had to pay 50 bucks to fill up my car. Ah, fuck.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Adapting said:


> This is pretty interesting:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/interestingasfuck/comments/vcb1io


AOL 

#legendary


----------



## Adapting

Catalanotto said:


> AOL
> 
> #legendary


My parents still use it as their main email. 🤣


----------



## Super Sexy Steele




----------



## Lady Eastwood

i miss ICQ, those were the ultimate troll days.


----------



## Banez

Looks like Cat's team got a goalie who won gold for Finland in this years IIHF Worlds.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536855957766012929


----------



## ThirdMan

.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Banez said:


> Looks like Cat's team got a goalie who won gold for Finland in this years IIHF Worlds.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536855957766012929


People keep laughing when I tell them Detroit will be contenders again soon and win another cup within 5-10 years, I just sit back and smile.


----------



## Banez

Catalanotto said:


> People keep laughing when I tell them Detroit will be contenders again soon and win another cup within 5-10 years, I just sit back and smile.


I remember Red wings had this huge ass playoff streak and that got broken and i dont think you guys gotten into playoffs since. There's ups and downs for each team. I hope your team gets where they wanna be sooner or later, just as i hope the same for my favourite teams.

Coincidentally i can root for any team that has Finnish players on them, but i think Colorado, Carolina, Nashville and Florida are my favourite teams out of all of the teams in.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

25 straight years and then we went in to rebuild and been slowly climbing back up the standings. Getting there. Yzerman is my favorite of all time, as soon as he left Tampa to return to Detroit, I knew we were in good hands. The Yzerplan shall not be doubted.


----------



## Banez

Summer makes chat thread bit more quiet i guess.

I got my 3rd vaccine few days ago. Can i control the 5G now?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

They better not make a monkeypox vaccine a mandate, I’ll hop out a window if I hear anything more about mandates, just let us live.

We are fighting the big bosses at my work to get our masks off, it’s hot as hell and the mandates have been lifted for a few months but employers are given the decision to keep masks or not, so, of course ours kept it. Basically, I can go to the mall with a bunch of strangers without a mask on every single day, but, work, nope. Fucking dumb.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Seems like all our restrictions might be lifted come Friday

covid cases almost non-existent here now


----------



## Oracle

Is it really to late to change your career path? im 27 and have a new path but its daunting to say the least.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Oracle said:


> Is it really to late to change your career path? im 27 and have a new path but its daunting to say the least.


No way, never too late. My uncle changed his in his 40’s lol do what you want, age doesn’t mean shit when it comes to being happy in a career. Good luck


----------



## fabi1982

Oracle said:


> Is it really to late to change your career path? im 27 and have a new path but its daunting to say the least.


@Catalanotto is right. Age doesnt count. Do what makes you happy, doesnt matter the age. Especially with 27 you have your life still before you. I turned 40 last week and still dont feel old enoght to „stay where I am right now“.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

AOC may be full of shit but I wouldn’t mind if she smeared some on my wiener.


----------



## Dickhead1990

Oracle said:


> Is it really to late to change your career path? im 27 and have a new path but its daunting to say the least.


Not at all. I recruit people your age and older into teaching in my role, who come from a whole range of fields and industries. My partner just qualified last week at the age of 30 and walked into her next position.

If you don't have kids or a mortgage, so much the better.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Even better than you think. Flattened possums taste like tender, juicy pork if you know how to prepare them and also remove the burned rubber aftertaste.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

i built a tub into my loft xD

i missed taking a bath XD XD

(gonna paint the floors and walls)


----------



## Piers

XD


----------



## Oracle

I know im very late to the party but AirPods seriously are a game changer cant believe I was using the pleb stuff with cables and wires before.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Oracle said:


> I know im very late to the party but AirPods seriously are a game changer cant believe I was using the pleb stuff with cables and wires before.


don’t they get lost like all the time?

i have been mega resistant to getting them - and i am normally an early adopter


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Bit random, but, outta nowhere today, Lars Sullivan popped in my memory, man, was he fucking boring garbage.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Hey WF, What's up with all the ads that cover HALF OF THE FUCKIN SCREEN?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I don’t get any ads at all.

#Premium


----------



## Adapting

Happy 4th y'all, have a good day.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Catalanotto said:


> I don’t get any ads at all.
> 
> #Premium


I just don't want to pay to use a website, but thats my personal preference, what I don't understand is why the ads have to cover the entirety of the screen, ya know?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

It happens on many sites, not just this one, but, yeah, it is annoying as balls, I’m glad I see none of it.

Lifetime is only 1 payment of $10 for I think it was 25 years (it’s like jail lol) but I forget cuz I got mine like 15 years ago. I don’t even know if they still offer it but besides no ads it would be useless because it gave us perks that are no longer around since the update.


----------



## Dolorian

Catalanotto said:


> Bit random, but, outta nowhere today, Lars Sullivan popped in my memory, man, was he fucking boring garbage.


That guy legit has the most chaotic debut/history of any WWE superstar ever.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Catalanotto said:


> It happens on many sites, not just this one, but, yeah, it is annoying as balls, I’m glad I see none of it.
> 
> Lifetime is only 1 payment of $10 for I think it was 25 years (it’s like jail lol) but I forget cuz I got mine like 15 years ago. I don’t even know if they still offer it but besides no ads it would be useless because it gave us perks that are no longer around since the update.


I'm not paying 20 bucks a year for no ads and a little badge, I'll unfortunately take the ads.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

It’s not $20 a year it’s a one time $10 payment for 25 years lol

Pay $10 once, get 25 years of membership.


----------



## Dolorian

Seriously RE Lars Sullivan... 

Gets called up to main roster
Video packages for months teasing his debut
Gets anxiety and misses his own debut
While on hiatus his old racist comments are uncovered
Debuts and gets immediately injured for like a year
While injured it’s revealed that he was in a gay porn
Came back for a short while
Is released
I am sure I am missing some details but talk about the stuff of legends.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Catalanotto said:


> It’s not $20 a year it’s a one time $10 payment for 25 years lol
> 
> Pay $10 once, get 25 years of membership.


I figured I'd at least check and see what the price was and I saw this


----------



## Chelsea

Catalanotto said:


> It’s not $20 a year it’s a one time $10 payment for 25 years lol
> 
> Pay $10 once, get 25 years of membership.


That was before the forum downgrade.

Victoria's Secret ruined everything, even the damn premium membership.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

I figured out that if I use my cpu, I don't get nearly as many ads on here compared to the tablet.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Had no idea it changed with the upgrade, holy shit, that’s ridiculous.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

A mark is somebody who doesn't have an ad blocker


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

GNKenny said:


> A mark is somebody who doesn't have an ad blocker


That's what the computer is for, and I thought a mark was someone who worshipped a wrestler and shat a chicken anytime there was a disagreement on who should of won.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

He was being sarcastic omg


----------



## Banez

VerticalScope reminds me so much of Global Gaming League.

I used to be part of this gaming community in Clanbase. And they got bought by GGL. And GGL literally did every unimaginable thing just to get more money, they had 0 interest of community or the folk who worked their free time to moderate things and organize cups and stuff.

We first got porn adverts.. and well you know how well that went with the gaming communities that have mainly children or young folk so those ads got taken down pretty quick. Then they wanted to bring other adverts and come up with other idiotic ways just to print money.

They even didn't pay out the prizemoney that was promised in some of the cups for winners and that lead into several year of "we've come up with new ideas for you guys" and the moderators and admins of CB declining every suggestion coz they were just so horrendously bad.

the site eventually got taken down and i dont even know if GGL exists anymore.

i've not seen anything positive about Verticalscope either. Like i dont get why is it so big deal not bring a chatbox when Cat has even delivered a solution that would work. Just flat out "Yeah no".


----------



## Araragi

I'm positive they decided to never bring the CB back purely out of spite because they were so asshurt over how badly everyone shit on the update. But honestly I mostly miss gif avatars and being able to do simple tasks like changing a user title without asking a mod.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I'm more excited for the PMQs than I have been any wrestling show in a while


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Colorado funeral home owner accused of stealing body parts pleads guilty (msn.com) 

Her hair lmfao

Ewww, though, what the fuck....


----------



## keithf40

Catalanotto said:


> Colorado funeral home owner accused of stealing body parts pleads guilty (msn.com)
> 
> Her hair lmfao
> 
> Ewww, though, what the fuck....


If her carpet matches her drapes I'm all in 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady Eastwood

If anyone is wondering where some of our Canadian friends are today, Rogers (one of the biggest internet providers) has been down all day, may take up to 2 days to fix it. Yikes.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Catalanotto said:


> If anyone is wondering where some of our Canadian friends are today, Rogers (one of the biggest internet providers) has been down all day, may take up to 2 days to fix it. Yikes.


Your ISP's and phone dealerships are fucking horrific. I have a few YYZ friends and they tell me that they have to pay upto $100+ for internet that is legit trash slow, and also for phone network. Here I pay about £10-15 for my phone, and £40 for a really fast really good net. You guys need to stop protesting with the trucks and that, and start protesting your monopolies charging insane rates


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

I finally found me some hot enough chicken to satisfy my spice cravings. Go over to Al's Hot Chicken on Santa Monica and Sepulveda, just 2 doors away from Fatburger. Look at how angry these tenders look...


----------



## FriedTofu

American portions always make me feel both envious and disgust at the same time.

How can anyone/group finish all of that? What a waste of food. But then I also want to feel like a king eating junk food.


----------



## La Parka

Catalanotto said:


> If anyone is wondering where some of our Canadian friends are today, Rogers (one of the biggest internet providers) has been down all day, may take up to 2 days to fix it. Yikes.


Maybe this will be the kick in the pants Canada needs to get rid of this monopoly that three companies have?

Probably not...


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

FriedTofu said:


> American portions always make me feel both envious and disgust at the same time.
> 
> How can anyone/group finish all of that? What a waste of food. But then I also want to feel like a king eating junk food.


You have a long way to go, in my opinion, Joey Chestnut is the king of eating food.


----------



## FriedTofu

thatonewwefanguy said:


> You have a long way to go, in my opinion, Joey Chestnut is the king of eating food.


Nothing to do with the individual. There are ridiculous streamers who stream eating lots of food in Asia too.  

More of seeing the average portion size per servings in America.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

FriedTofu said:


> Nothing to do with the individual. There are ridiculous streamers who stream eating lots of food in Asia too.
> 
> More of seeing the average portion size per servings in America.


He doesn't stream himself eating food, the streams beg for mercy and the privilege to record the amount of food being eaten, and I have no idea what the average serving size is here, all I know is, the serving size to me at least, is how much you put on your plate.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Yoooo @LifeInCattleClass what’s going on in your neck of the woods.










South Africa police say 15 killed in bar shooting in Soweto


A mass shooting at a tavern in Johannesburg's Soweto township has killed 15 people and left others in critical condition, according to police.




www.cp24.com


----------



## Adapting

FriedTofu said:


> American portions always make me feel both envious and disgust at the same time.
> 
> How can anyone/group finish all of that? What a waste of food. But then I also want to feel like a king eating junk food.


Portion size is the LAST thing to worry about with what's going on in America right now... (shootings, etc.)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Catalanotto said:


> Yoooo @LifeInCattleClass what’s going on in your neck of the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa police say 15 killed in bar shooting in Soweto
> 
> 
> A mass shooting at a tavern in Johannesburg's Soweto township has killed 15 people and left others in critical condition, according to police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cp24.com


eh, normal stuff this unfortunately

luckily its far from me

i am like on the other side of the country. Would be like this happening in scotland and i am in poland


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Did you used to live around that side?


----------



## FriedTofu

thatonewwefanguy said:


> He doesn't stream himself eating food, the streams beg for mercy and the privilege to record the amount of food being eaten, and I have no idea what the average serving size is here, all I know is, the serving size to me at least, is how much you put on your plate.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

FriedTofu said:


>


Neither of those are Joey Chestnut and holy crap y'all need to eat more lol


----------



## FriedTofu

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Neither of those are Joey Chestnut and holy crap y'all need to eat more lol


Why are you still talking about Joey Chestnut? lmao


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

FriedTofu said:


> Why are you still talking about Joey Chestnut? lmao


I thought it was a food eating contest against those two, my bad.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Catalanotto said:


> Did you used to live around that side?


yep, grew up that side 

i used to live in a pretty dangerous place - one year was very bad - in my immediate family there was like 18 incidents of break-ins, armed robbery. shootings or whatever


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

my loft bathroom is getting along now xD

still some shit to do, but getting there


----------



## Lady Eastwood

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yep, grew up that side
> 
> i used to live in a pretty dangerous place - one year was very bad - in my immediate family there was like 18 incidents of break-ins, armed robbery. shootings or whatever


I thought so, my memory was telling me you said it before lol 

That’s crazy, is it always that bad??


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Catalanotto said:


> I thought so, my memory was telling me you said it before lol
> 
> That’s crazy, is it always that bad??


up and down - some areas are horrendous and some are safe as houses

the bad thing is there are areas that were safe before but is slipping into chaos slowly year by year

it is one of the most dangerous countries in the world. I remember during the Afghanistan war, or even the Ukraine war - the murders in South Africa daily far outweighs those wars 

its crazy when you stop and think about it

like even now, stupid stuff - but we have 4 - 6 hours of blackouts a day. Like, i’ve bought an inverter (battery) to keep working

the flip side is, that it can be an amazing place too. Its winter but its 26 degrees celcius. Sun is shining, beers and steaks are cheap - luxuries aplenty everywhere to be found

no complaints xD


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

LifeInCattleClass said:


> up and down - some areas are horrendous and some are safe as houses
> 
> the bad thing is there are areas that were safe before but is slipping into chaos slowly year by year
> 
> it is one of the most dangerous countries in the world. I remember during the Afghanistan war, or even the Ukraine war - the murders in South Africa daily far outweighs those wars
> 
> its crazy when you stop and think about it
> 
> like even now, stupid stuff - but we have 4 - 6 hours of blackouts a day. Like, i’ve bought an inverter (battery) to keep working
> 
> the flip side is, that it can be an amazing place too. Its winter but its 26 degrees celcius. Sun is shining, beers and steaks are cheap - luxuries aplenty everywhere to be found
> 
> no complaints xD


I'm glad you're happy brotha, but I'm still surprised you choose to live there haha.

Did you ever visit Greece? Can't remember. That country seems nice.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

GNKenny said:


> I'm glad you're happy brotha, but I'm still surprised you choose to live there haha.
> 
> Did you ever visit Greece? Can't remember. That country seems nice.


never visited Greece weirdly enough - one of the few EU countries i haven’t

will go one day i suspect - i’m a bit travelled out.

on living here - there is a buzz in South Africa that is hard to explain. People living on the edge act different than normal. Think different than normal

its why i’m so positive for instance - like…. What can really faze me in terms of wrestling xD, tomorrow it might be over. Or the next day etc etc xD

i’ve lived and visited a lot of places, but South Africa is special


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

LifeInCattleClass said:


> never visited Greece weirdly enough - one of the few EU countries i haven’t
> 
> will go one day i suspect - i’m a bit travelled out.
> 
> on living here - there is a buzz in South Africa that is hard to explain. People living on the edge act different than normal. Think different than normal
> 
> its why i’m so positive for instance - like…. What can really faze me in terms of wrestling xD, tomorrow it might be over. Or the next day etc etc xD
> 
> i’ve lived and visited a lot of places, but South Africa is special


Oh man, I couldn't handle that haha.


----------



## Adapting

The birthday today, hopefully today is a good day.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Adapting said:


> The birthday today, hopefully today is a good day.


happy birthday Adapting!


----------



## Adapting

LifeInCattleClass said:


> happy birthday Adapting!


Much love brother.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Happy birthday, @Adapting! Today is also my dog's birthday, haha.


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Adapting said:


> The birthday today, hopefully today is a good day.


Happy birthday, dude!


----------



## Adapting

Showstopper said:


> Happy birthday, @Adapting! Today is also my dog's birthday, haha.


Thanks bro and I am your dog. 

Thank you @Chelsea and @GNKenny appreciate y'all. 🙏


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Happy birthday!!

I think I’m gonna make a birthday thread


----------



## FriedTofu

Happy birthday!

We are all one year closer to catching up to Queen Elizabeth's age every year!


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Man, the one day where I'm not really here and I could've said happy cake day, Happy cake day @Adapting 🎂


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

I watched the ISS fly over me, it may sound stupid or simple but it amused me, space amuses me.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Why do so many YouTubers have to sound like over-caffeinated Dennis Millers always thinking you're interested in their take on everything.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Why do so many YouTubers have to sound like over-caffeinated Dennis Millers always thinking you're interested in their take on everything.


One word, Money


----------



## AliFrazier100

Oddest thing happened today.

Wednesday, I bought a tube of biscuits and put them on my table. Today, I’m sitting at my table and hear a loud pop. The biscuits shot out of the tube and hit the ceiling.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

AliFrazier100 said:


> Oddest thing happened today.
> 
> Wednesday, I bought a tube of biscuits and put them on my table. Today, I’m sitting at my table and hear a loud pop. The biscuits shot out of the tube and hit the ceiling.


What did you learn?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

thatonewwefanguy said:


> What did you learn?


To aim the biscuits at you next time.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Kenny's Ghost said:


> To aim the biscuits at you next time.


What did I do to you and was I talking to you?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

thatonewwefanguy said:


> What did I do to you and was I talking to you?


Your manners aren't up to par I'm afraid. That'll be 2 biscuits to the noggin.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Kenny's Ghost said:


> Your manners aren't up to par I'm afraid. That'll be 2 biscuits to the noggin.


Who are you and who are you to dictate weather or not my manners are "up to par"


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Who are you and who are you to dictate weather or not my manners are "up to par"


I'm Daddy Ass of course


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Kenny's Ghost said:


> I'm Daddy Ass of course.


No your not, Billy Gunn is, who are you?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

thatonewwefanguy said:


> No your not, Billy Gunn is, who are you?


The voice inside your head. I command you to eat mozzarella straight out of the bag at 3 A.M. 

It's the witching hour for a reason.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Kenny's Ghost said:


> The voice inside your head. I command you to eat mozzarella straight out of the bag at 3 A.M.
> 
> It's the witching hour for a reason.


No your not, the voice in my head is Gilbert Gottfried (when I'm angry, ect)
I do love me some mozzarella cheese but I ain't putting my toilet through that kind of pain _that_ early in the morning


----------



## AliFrazier100

I looked into it. Apparently, it's normal for tubes of biscuits to explode if they sit out too long.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

AliFrazier100 said:


> I looked into it. Apparently, it's normal for tubes of biscuits to explode if they sit out too long.


Today, we learned to put the biscuits in the fridge when we get home!
Also, huh, didn't know that, so that's why dad told me to put the biscuits in the fridge.


----------



## Oracle

Does anyone else think this forum is slowly getting quieter and quieter as time goes on?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Well, it is summer in North America, where I think most users are from, so, I think a lot of people are enjoying the weather. On top of that, not really much to discuss in wrestling lol once some of the big names come back who aren’t around due to injury etc., I imagine it will pick up again.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Catalanotto said:


> Well, it is summer in North America, where I think most users are from, so, I think a lot of people are enjoying the weather. On top of that, not really much to discuss in wrestling lol once some of the big names come back who aren’t around due to injury etc., I imagine it will pick up again.


Yeah but, damn it's dead right now lol


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

I wake up at 1 O'Clock PM every day but I've taken two shits by Noon.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Yeah but, damn it's dead right now lol


Wrestling being complete shit doesn’t help lol 

Just give it time, Edge is supposed to be back in a week or two (I forget) and then a big return at SS will get people talking lol


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Catalanotto said:


> Wrestling being complete shit doesn’t help lol
> 
> Just give it time, Edge is supposed to be back in a week or two (I forget) and then a big return at SS will get people talking lol


Yeah, it was somewhat alive a few days ago with all of these WF PPVs/PLEs but other than that, nothing really, hopefully those happening will get people talking, if not then tis place will be an internet graveyard.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

It also doesn’t help that some of the worst threads of all time are being made


----------



## Dr. Middy

Yeah it's been somewhat quiet, but I've had plenty of good wrestling to watch. I guess if it's not AEW or WWE, people aren't really going to talk about it all that much (save for some NJPW and Legit Boss and his single handed carrying of Stardom).


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Catalanotto said:


> It also doesn’t help that some of the worst threads of all time are being made


Like who's? 
Asking because I can and because I want to.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Two in particular in this section.

I’ll let everyone else figure it out 

EDIT: sorry, 3 in this section, so far


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Catalanotto said:


> Two in particular in this section.
> 
> I’ll let everyone else figure it out
> 
> EDIT: sorry, 3 in this section, so far


If it's my threads then flat out tell me, but please don't try to dance a way out of telling someone that what they are selling ain't worth sh*t, that's just not nice.
Anyway I'm bored at almost 2, what to do...


----------



## GothicBohemian

Oracle said:


> Does anyone else think this forum is slowly getting quieter and quieter as time goes on?





thatonewwefanguy said:


> Yeah but, damn it's dead right now lol


I can't speak as to where others have gone but, for me, it's a combination of less free time and nothing to talk about. 

The non-wrestling sections are quiet. I don't follow WWE. I do enjoy AEW a lot, as well as several of their partner promotions, but the true indie and international wrestling sections are nearly dead and WF folks generally hate AEW. That section consists mostly of bitching, bait threads, bait polls, WWE gifs, and a small handful of overly defensive AEW fans fighting with a bunch of aggressive non-fans - bored people poking nutty superfans for shits and giggles. That's not fun for me, so I talk wrestling with a different crowd. 

I think I've logged in here less than 5 times in the last few months. I'm not a good fit with the current WF culture so there's nothing pulling me here.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

thatonewwefanguy said:


> If it's my threads then flat out tell me, but please don't try to dance a way out of telling someone that what they are selling ain't worth sh*t, that's just not nice.
> Anyway I'm bored at almost 2, what to do...


i don’t dance my way out of anything, you don’t know me well  It’s not nice to go shitting on people’s threads “in public” and embarrassing the person, so, it’s actually polite to just keep it to myself and let people use their own brains to figure out if their threads are worthy of a topic or not. Just take a look at this section in particular and say to yourself “what topics here are good ones that generate great discussion and aren’t just spammy?” I’ll tell you that the Roe V Wade thread is one example of a topic worthy of a thread that gets people engaged in meaty discussions.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Catalanotto said:


> i don’t dance my way out of anything, you don’t know me well  It’s not nice to go shitting on people’s threads “in public” and embarrassing the person, so, it’s actually polite to just keep it to myself and let people use their own brains to figure out if their threads are worthy of a topic or not. Just take a look at this section in particular and say to yourself “what topics here are good ones that generate great discussion and aren’t just spammy?” I’ll tell you that the Roe V Wade thread is one example of a topic worthy of a thread that gets people engaged in meaty discussions.


Man, the only thing that gets people talking is fucking politics, I'm out of here.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

There are other good topics, not just political ones


----------



## Irish Jet

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Man, the only thing that gets people talking is fucking politics, I'm out of here.


Buddy would you fuck AOC or not?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Irish Jet said:


> Buddy would you fuck AOC or not?


Idk what AOC is.


----------



## Irish Jet

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Idk what AOC is.


Ass or cunt obviously


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Irish Jet said:


> Ass or cunt obviously


Probably both lol.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Irish Jet said:


> Buddy would you fuck AOC or not?


He's way too young for her, my guy here is 15 I think lmao



Catalanotto said:


> Two in particular in this section.
> 
> I’ll let everyone else figure it out
> 
> EDIT: sorry, 3 in this section, so far


I know for a fact we both agreeing on one, most pointless threads ever. But then again I wouldn't wanna be one of those morons like BrodusClay or w/e his name is that shit on those that are at least trying, when they themselves add nothing which is why shit threads are even being seen at all



thatonewwefanguy said:


> Yeah but, damn it's dead right now lol


Imo text is just inefficient in a world that has millions of things to do and intake now. It's good ofc and can serve a purpose, but I'd rather intake things verbally cause it's so much faster. I'm the type of guy that calls most friends when we chat, or I am chilling in discord groups talking to people about politics or music or whatever. Something that'd be fun af here would be if when people disagree on shit and they've been going at in for months and months on here. Just have them do debate bloodsports in a call and post the video here. I'd have much rather seen that than the 7+ months of Ger crying at the mods. The call between me and FriedTofu or Dickhead would have been funny and also hopefully squashed those things, but yeah it's not possible to do this when people are so scared to simply have their voice heard, ha

Also lack of quality in the posters Sadly, many of the banned people/ones that left are just content. Didn't like some of them such as Erik, but he was easily the AEW cultists best defender and most entertaining to talk to. People shit on Stern and the guy is clearly not ordinary, but fuck if he wasn't more entertaining than 99% of his haters. Krin had some of the worst political takes you'd ever see, but they got people mad and drew out extremists on the other side sometimes and that was funny to read. NWO and Bradatar were pretty funny guys too that actually put effort into what they were saying and were pretty good heels on the forum. Compare that to what we are left with now like BrodusClay who offers nothing. Hardcorewrasslin who offers 5 words per comment which is usually along the lines of something a 50IQ teenager would say, and I genuinely can't tell if they're 14 or 64. Ger who writes 5 thousand words per comment, half of the time not even in the language of the forum. Then the absolute gutter garbage known as FriedTofu that needs to go onto wrestling forums filled with people who clearly aren't super political because he isn't able to feed his ego against people that actually care enough to research the topics they casually talk about


----------



## FriedTofu

I am just glad I am on the other side of Krin and Stern if they are 'quality' posters that are entertaining in your head.


----------



## AliFrazier100

Yesterday at trivia night, the host asked the dumbest possible question. 

"What was the name of the whale in Free Willy?" 

Not the whale's name in real life, its name in the movie.


----------



## Honey Bucket

I have found some humour and impartiality in some of the more…peculiar or ‘gimmicky’ users here over the years, but I find it incredibly perplexing how anybody could find any redeeming value in Stern or his posting habits. You can spot him from a mile away and it all degenerates down into the same thing. It’s impossible to have a cogent argument with him as he has that gut instinct that he is always right with no exception. He goes far beyond the point of it ‘being all a big joke’. Seems like the type of person who would shout at his fucking curtains because they don’t draw. Fucking idiot.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Honey Bucket said:


> Seems like the type of person who would shout at his fucking curtains because they don’t draw. Fucking idiot.


Ohh, a rare insult.


----------



## FriedTofu

I think the one day heatwave this week made the UK folks in here lose their cool.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

FriedTofu said:


> I think the one day heatwave this week made the UK folks in here lose their cool.


Man, I want a one day heat wave, is been nothing but heat here. (Indiana)


----------



## FriedTofu

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Man, I want a one day heat wave, is been nothing but heat here. (Indiana)


It is hot everywhere in recent years. They just got a historic high temperature at the beginning of the week that posed higher risks because the infrastructure weren't built for such heat.


----------



## Honey Bucket

I thought considering he’s not technically a user here (or is he?) then it was fair game. Ah well, some people just can’t handle the truth.

I was one of the few oiks here though who was highly tolerant of the heatwave. It helped that I got to work from home and I had the aircon on full blast, but by mid afternoon on Monday I had acclimatised quite nicely. Plus I have a lovely tan that Max Derpy or whatever his name from SD is would be proud of.


----------



## Chelsea

SHIV came out of retirement
Yamcha returned to his Adam Cole superfan gimmick

Happy July 22!


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Chelsea said:


> SHIV came out of retirement
> Yamcha returned to his Adam Cole superfan gimmick
> 
> Happy July 22!


Didn't even know SHIV could talk, what a legend.


----------



## Chelsea

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Didn't even know SHIV could talk, what a legend.


Of course he can. He says the most beautiful words


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Chelsea said:


> SHIV came out of retirement
> 
> Happy July 22!
















Seriously, thank you Chelsea. You're the best. Why aren't you an admin yet?








Enjoy your evening.


----------



## Chelsea

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> Seriously, thank you Chelsea. You're the best. Why aren't you an admin yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your evening.


Exactly, thank you! The Summer of CHELSHIV can only conclude with Big Time Chels ruling over WF as an admin.










I assume this is the part where I should tag Platt & Headliner 

May you have a wonderful day, SHIVVY the GOAT!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> Seriously, thank you Chelsea. You're the best. Why aren't you an admin yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your evening.


You came out of retirement on HBK's birthday! It was meant to be!


----------



## FriedTofu

Honey Bucket said:


> I thought considering he’s not technically a user here (or is he?) then it was fair game. Ah well, some people just can’t handle the truth.
> 
> I was one of the few oiks here though who was highly tolerant of the heatwave. It helped that I got to work from home and I had the aircon on full blast, but by mid afternoon on Monday I had acclimatised quite nicely. Plus I have a lovely tan that Max Derpy or whatever his name from SD is would be proud of.


Only the hottest guys get invited though.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

I feel like what happened today got people talking on here, it's nice to see.


----------



## FriedTofu

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalsBeingDerps/comments/w5p5i2

I think this is what non-wrestling folks see when they watch a typical wrestling match.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

FriedTofu said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalsBeingDerps/comments/w5p5i2
> 
> I think this is what non-wrestling folks see when they watch a typical wrestling match.


*Cat wins


----------



## Seth Grimes

FriedTofu said:


> I am just glad I am on the other side of Krin and Stern if they are 'quality' posters that are entertaining in your head.


They consistently have/had people talking about them, had multiple threads with 100s of replies to them, and were generally known all around the forum even despite their heat. It's almost like people are interested in characters. 

Then there's you.. No one cares about you, barely anyone mentions you outside of "worst poster on the site", and half of the time people forget you even exist here


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

FriedTofu said:


> Only the hottest guys get invited though.


I guess I should see myself out of here, I'm cold.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I’ve been addicted to pop for a long time and it’s hard to quit, but, I’m almost a week in to just drinking water and holy shit do I ever feel lazy and tired lol


----------



## FriedTofu

Seth Grimes said:


> They consistently have/had people talking about them, had multiple threads with 100s of replies to them, and were generally known all around the forum even despite their heat. It's almost like people are interested in characters.
> 
> Then there's you.. No one cares about you, barely anyone mentions you outside of "worst poster on the site", and half of the time people forget you even exist here


I am fine with nobody mentioning me. Seems like you are projecting your fears of being a nobody there dude.



thatonewwefanguy said:


> I guess I should see myself out of here, I'm cold.


Get in on the coolness technicality.



Catalanotto said:


> I’ve been addicted to pop for a long time and it’s hard to quit, but, I’m almost a week in to just drinking water and holy shit do I ever feel lazy and tired lol


Try mixing it up with tea. But no sugar or sweenteners as that defeats the purpose.


----------



## Seth Grimes

FriedTofu said:


> I am fine with nobody mentioning me. Seems like you are projecting your fears of being a nobody there dude.


Looks like I hit a nerve there, sorry bud


----------



## FriedTofu

Seth Grimes said:


> Looks like I hit a nerve there, sorry bud


I think you are the one that got hurt there dude. You mentioned all those names in a wall of text because you care that much.


----------



## Seth Grimes

FriedTofu said:


> I think you are the one that got hurt there dude. You mentioned all those names in a wall of text because you care that much.


Uh, logic in that? Yeah, I do care about how bad posters like you lot are. Is that supposed to be an own? lmfao 

"imagine caring about the fact that I'm a horrid poster, totally boomed you there"


----------



## Oracle

Catalanotto said:


> I’ve been addicted to pop for a long time and it’s hard to quit, but, I’m almost a week in to just drinking water and holy shit do I ever feel lazy and tired lol


I have never understood people who get addicted to things. I can stop at the drop of a hat, literally anything. I used to drink a bottle of Pepsi every day for like 18 months. One day I just decided to stop and that was it. I couldn't even tell you the last time I had Pepsi.

Goodluck with it cat.


----------



## FriedTofu

Seth Grimes said:


> Uh, logic in that? Yeah, I do care about how bad posters like you lot are. Is that supposed to be an own? lmfao
> 
> "imagine caring about the fact that I'm a horrid poster, totally boomed you there"


You bothered to remember all the names of so called horrid posters in your opinion to rant about in a reply to a casual musing about the lack of activity around here. Big major projection that you care deeply about others thinking badly about you in an online forum.

I'll stop owning you in here as it ruins the vibe of the thread.


----------



## Seth Grimes

FriedTofu said:


> You bothered to remember all the names of so called horrid posters in your opinion to rant about in a reply to a casual musing about the lack of activity around here. Big major projection that you care deeply about others thinking badly about you in an online forum.
> 
> I'll stop owning you in here as it ruins the vibe of the thread.


I thought you were meant to be smart? Did you honestly just go with "you bothered to remember 3 people's names that you see most days because they comment a lot" Do you want to give that one another try lil bud, I know you can do better

It's not a casual musing, it's a clear and obvious fact. You are boring as fuck. You offer nothing outside of being captain obvious to the dumbo Trump types, which is why you're here because you badly wanna prove how smart you are. Keep throwing psychology buzzwords at me all you want, it means absolutely nothing, which I guess is par for the course when it comes to your posts. 

You'll stop what? Cringe


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Yeah, might want to continue this in rants, let’s not forget there are particular rules here my friends.

Cheers


----------



## Honey Bucket

Oracle said:


> I have never understood people who get addicted to things. I can stop at the drop of a hat, literally anything. I used to drink a bottle of Pepsi every day for like 18 months. One day I just decided to stop and that was it. I couldn't even tell you the last time I had Pepsi.
> 
> Goodluck with it cat.


‘I have never understood people who get addicted to things.’

lol is this a joke? I can never tell in a place like this.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

FriedTofu said:


> Get in on the coolness technicality.


But I like the heat, I'm like a cold blooded animal, I tend to migrate to hotter surfaces.


----------



## FriedTofu

thatonewwefanguy said:


> But I like the heat, I'm like a cold blooded animal, I tend to migrate to hotter surfaces.


Hotter surfaces titillating your guilty pleasures?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

FriedTofu said:


> Hotter surfaces titillating your guilty pleasures?


Only the juiciest of the titalated guiltiness.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I’ve asked VS if there can be any more forum skins added, or, if the choices now are all we get. I don’t expect more to be added, but, worth asking, anyway.


----------



## Mister Abigail

‘General Chat?’ What’s this, less interesting Rants?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

^^^ in place of the chatbox lol 

So right now VS is only offering the current light and dark skins. They have no plans anytime soon to add more forum skins, but, they said it’s not something that couldn’t change in the future.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

I had to change up my vacation days next weekend so I was going to go a minor league baseball game on that Sunday but now I can't, so I donated my ticket to the team's foundation. I feel good now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@Chelsea *HERE YE!!!! HERE YE!!!! * 












THE SHIV has called to order this Special Simping Session to announce that July 26 marks the 4th WF anniversary of our beloved member Chelsea née Emmanuelle. In her short tenure here she has ascended from a mere waif to a Super Model then to the HBIC








and destined to be the next Admin as both Platt and Liner bend the knee because they are whipped by her.









Chelsea has a very nice...reaction score , is the leader of factions, once overcame a rather nasty case of the Australian sniffles







and most importantly convinced me to come out of retirement.









Rumor has it that she even knows how big Batista's dick is too.









On this hallowed day which should henceforth be considered a WF holiday, I have asked some of her favorites to dance for Big Time Chels. The following is spoilered due to gif size:


Spoiler: there may be a gif unsuitable for minors so enter at your own risk thatonewwefanguy



*Give me a beat!*




































http://imgur.com/aOtAQYz












































































 


Congratulations on your 4th year and counting, Super Model extraordinaire. To mark this momentous occasion, allow me to pass the torch from one legend to another.










You're the best Chelsea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FriedTofu

Oh shit. The forums is going to get even hornier now.


----------



## Chelsea

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> @Chelsea *HERE YE!!!! HERE YE!!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE SHIV has called to order this Special Simping Session to announce that July 26 marks the 4th WF anniversary of our beloved member Chelsea née Emmanuelle. In her short tenure here she has ascended from a mere waif to a Super Model then to the HBIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and destined to be the next Admin as both Platt and Liner bend the knee because they are whipped by her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chelsea has a very nice...reaction score , is the leader of factions, once overcame a rather nasty case of the Australian sniffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and most importantly convinced me to come out of retirement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor has it that she even knows how big Batista's dick is too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On this hallowed day which should henceforth be considered a WF holiday, I have asked some of her favorites to dance for Big Time Chels. The following is spoilered due to gif size:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: there may be a gif unsuitable for minors so enter at your own risk thatonewwefanguy
> 
> 
> 
> *Give me a beat!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/aOtAQYz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your 4th year and counting, Super Model extraordinaire. To mark this momentous occasion, allow me to pass the torch from one legend to another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the best Chelsea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you, SHIV! 

Truly a beautiful message that made me smile. Loving the gif depicting me as the HBIC 

Also loving how you convinced all those sports-entertainers to celebrate this special moment and dance for me. Bryan and Bray's dances are incredibly titillating 

Of all my accomplishments that you listed, unretiring you is definitely #1. Yup, even bigger than finding out how big Batista's dick is 

You passing the torch to me is very flattering  Happy July 26 to you, SHIVV-EAUX the GOAT!

And Happy July 26 to everyone here! I love all of you.

My WF Birthday wish is that we all would be nice to each other. Life is short, tomorrow is not guaranteed and spreading love is amazing.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> @Chelsea *HERE YE!!!! HERE YE!!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE SHIV has called to order this Special Simping Session to announce that July 26 marks the 4th WF anniversary of our beloved member Chelsea née Emmanuelle. In her short tenure here she has ascended from a mere waif to a Super Model then to the HBIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and destined to be the next Admin as both Platt and Liner bend the knee because they are whipped by her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chelsea has a very nice...reaction score , is the leader of factions, once overcame a rather nasty case of the Australian sniffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and most importantly convinced me to come out of retirement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor has it that she even knows how big Batista's dick is too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On this hallowed day which should henceforth be considered a WF holiday, I have asked some of her favorites to dance for Big Time Chels. The following is spoilered due to gif size:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: there may be a gif unsuitable for minors so enter at your own risk thatonewwefanguy
> 
> 
> 
> *Give me a beat!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/aOtAQYz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your 4th year and counting, Super Model extraordinaire. To mark this momentous occasion, allow me to pass the torch from one legend to another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the best Chelsea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This is incredible bruh!!!

I'll dance to this!










Does she actually know Batistas dick size, or is it how big of a dick Batista is??



Chelsea said:


> My WF Birthday wish is that we all would be nice to each other. Life is short, tomorrow is not guaranteed and spreading love is amazing.


This doesn't match some of your behavior in WF Rants Entertainment 🤣


----------



## Chelsea

otbr87 said:


> This doesn't match some of your behavior in WF Rants Entertainment 🤣


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Chelsea said:


>


----------



## Jo Jo Go

It's the gang sign for Insane Vice Lords. Look it up

It's the gang sign for Insane Vice Lords. Look it up


----------



## Lady Eastwood

@Chelsea is my hero


----------



## Chelsea

Catalanotto said:


> @Chelsea is my hero


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Happy cakeday @Chelsea's WF account. 🎂🎂🎂🎂
(you get 4 cakes because you've been here for 4 years)


----------



## Chelsea

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Happy cakeday @Chelsea's WF account. 🎂🎂🎂🎂
> (you get 4 cakes because you've been here for 4 years)


Thank you!!


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Chelsea said:


> Thank you!!


----------



## FriedTofu

It is the 7th month of the lunar calendar when the gates of the underworld are open and ghosts get to come back to visit the living. 👻


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Pooping is such a fantastic release 🤸‍♂️


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Catalanotto said:


> Pooping is such a fantastic release 🤸‍♂️


So is peeing.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Peeing doesn’t have the same satisfying umph that pooping has. You get the anticipation, sometimes, a little discomfort/pain, then you find a toilet and just feel your body relax and smile.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Catalanotto said:


> Peeing doesn’t have the same satisfying umph that pooping has. You get the anticipation, sometimes, a little discomfort/pain, then you find a toilet and just feel your body relax and smile.


Fair, fair.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Today is 7 years since Piper passed away, still just as hard to believe as the day it happened. Forever a legend.


----------



## JeSeGaN

Catalanotto said:


> Today is 7 years since Piper passed away, still just as hard to believe as the day it happened. Forever a legend.


Legit curious, what did you think of his blackface stunt?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

JeSeGaN said:


> Legit curious, what did you think of his blackface stunt?


One of the worst ideas ever.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

thatonewwefanguy said:


> One word, Money


Well then don't you think Dennis Miller is entitled to a percentage or some royalties from these ingrate YouTubers?

Hey, wanna hear a three and a half minute joke about a moth? Hang in there until the end and you'll be happy you did. God Bless Norm MacDonald. RIP.






Yeah. No shit. I think they got all ours' closed down in LA by 1983. Obviously there's no one to complain about a restaurant named *****'s if you've ever been to Santa Barbara. Me and the wife ate Breakfast at a great place called Chad's. Went back to the hotel and the desk lady gave the previous intel. Chad's used to be *****'s. I was stunned but soon rubbed my chin and laughed into the sky.


----------



## La Parka

The what


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I’m saying this nicely….not every thought has to be made in to a thread, this is what general chat is for


----------



## Banez

sometimes when i come to the forum, i see thread titles and i think to myself why doesn't this forum have minimum post count required for allowed to make threads.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Banez said:


> sometimes when i come to the forum, i see thread titles and i think to myself why doesn't this forum have minimum post count required for allowed to make threads.


It’s been brought up in the past, but, my opinion has always been it won’t change anything because someone who makes awful threads is going to make awful threads, no matter how many posts it takes them to get there. 

I just wish people would take a moment to really think before posting, does this really deserve a thread? Will it get a good discussion going, or, should I just post it in general chat?

Some people here think this is like Twitter.


----------



## FriedTofu

I wanted to make threads in the wrestling sections to balance out the horrible threads but I don't feel much more about wrestling other than to say "that's cool" or "that sucks". Also I just watch clips nowadays other the bigger WWE premium live events. (urgh feels weird not calling them PPVs)


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Well then don't you think Dennis Miller is entitled to a percentage or some royalties from these ingrate YouTubers?


I don't know who that is.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

thatonewwefanguy said:


> I don't know who that is.


A comedian who’s jokes deeply offend your generation.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Catalanotto said:


> A comedian who’s jokes deeply offend your generation.


Most, not all of us who've lived their entire lives in the 21st century get offended like a snowflake in summer.
I'd probably find most everything the dude says either funny or true lol.


----------



## Banez

Catalanotto said:


> I just wish people would take a moment to really think before posting, does this really deserve a thread? Will it get a good discussion going, or, should I just post it in general chat?
> 
> Some people here think this is like Twitter.


I like how you subtly promoted general chat thread even in this reply.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

My powers of observation are slipping. Just wanted to say I loved Roddy Piper and I love @Catalanotto 's perfect phallic signature tribute to HOT ROD.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

What do you do to cheer yourself up?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

thatonewwefanguy said:


> What do you do to cheer yourself up?


Play video games, listen to music, watch my sports teams win


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

I feel unwell, not hungry, not looking forward to working tomorrow(mowing is usually a good thing for me but not looking forward to it this time), I don't feel like I belong anywhere.
Trapped in thoughts, not good ones.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

thatonewwefanguy said:


> I feel unwell, not hungry, not looking forward to working tomorrow(mowing is usually a good thing for me but not looking forward to it this time), I don't feel like I belong anywhere.
> Trapped in thoughts, not good ones.


First thing, you belong here on WF. You are already a valued member and I appreciate your posting style. You're one of the good ones. 

You sound depressed and I am truly sorry to hear that. I can tell you're a good guy. If you can, you need to find someone who you can talk to, listen to you, and support you. I know things seem bad but you have to trust that, no matter how dark it may feel, the sun will rise upon you again. Believe me, things get better. Sometime you have to be patient and never waver in the belief that things will be okay. I've been there. It may seems impossible right now but don't give up, it will get better. 

Please remember there is nothing wrong with asking for help, if you need it. There's no shame in it. It's actually a sign of strength. Hang in there. Please take care, man. You are in my thoughts. It will be okay.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

I don't know where to post this but I'm choosing to post it here.
















This is my oldest quarter, I think, idk, the pictures aren't the best I'd the worst unfortunately. Edit, Turns out I've got 2!
The year on it is 1965.
I wonder how many people remember/lived that year.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

thatonewwefanguy said:


> I don't know where to post this but I'm choosing to post it here.
> View attachment 129336
> 
> View attachment 129337
> 
> This is my oldest quarter, I think, idk, the pictures aren't the best I'd the worst unfortunately. Edit, Turns out I've got 2!
> The year on it is 1965.
> I wonder how many people remember/lived that year.



@Platt is from 1965.


----------



## Platt

Catalanotto said:


> @Platt is from 1965.


Well you had a good run as mod.


----------



## Banez

I've been in this forum quite a while and i still am astonished how people go "well if you like wrestler X you cant like wrestler Y"

Whats with the kindregarden mentality?

Same with promotions, if one likes WWE they must hate AEW? Whats the harm of liking both?

I'd love to converse wrestling with people but when that is the premise of people demanding sides to be chosen, i'm better off without.

Sorry for ranting, just didn't feel like opening a thread about it.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Banez said:


> I've been in this forum quite a while and i still am astonished how people go "well if you like wrestler X you cant like wrestler Y"
> 
> Whats with the kindregarden mentality?
> 
> Same with promotions, if one likes WWE they must hate AEW? Whats the harm of liking both?
> 
> I'd love to converse wrestling with people but when that is the premise of people demanding sides to be chosen, i'm better off without.
> 
> Sorry for ranting, just didn't feel like opening a thread about it.


I don’t get the people who want a promotion to fail. If you don’t like what they have to offer….don’t watch it. Wrestling fans should welcome plenty of wrestling, not hope it all dies except the one they like.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

This theme




will forever be better than this one




Change my mind.
Double J's tna theme, I love it (also I have never heard it before Ric Flair's Last Match lol)


----------



## Banez

Catalanotto said:


> I don’t get the people who want a promotion to fail. If you don’t like what they have to offer….don’t watch it. Wrestling fans should welcome plenty of wrestling, not hope it all dies except the one they like.


Exactly! I've never understood the logic some people apply "Well if you hate this you must love this" no thats not how it works.

And some people just wanna watch the world to burn lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

My wife really likes pugs


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

LifeInCattleClass said:


> My wife really likes pugs
> 
> View attachment 129484


Does she like Franck the Fabulous talking dog? (MIB reference)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Does she like Franck the Fabulous talking dog? (MIB reference)


she likes all pugs - even alien ones


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

LifeInCattleClass said:


> she likes all pugs - even alien ones


Good, dogs are good, I personally am a cat person but dogs are good.

I had to be around people my age for the first time in about 2 months, I didn't like it.
Yay, I'm in 11th grade!
Only this year and next year then I'm free!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

My dogs are pugs


----------



## FriedTofu

The dumbest celebrity scandal of the day. Taiwanese singer shared a picture of her eating spaghetti on Instagram stories on same day as Pelosi visit to Taiwan. China nationalists accuse her of being pro-Taiwan independence because Pelosi is of Italian descent.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

FriedTofu said:


> The dumbest celebrity scandal of the day. Taiwanese singer shared a picture of her eating spaghetti on Instagram stories on same day as Pelosi visit to Taiwan. China nationalists accuse her of being pro-Taiwan independence because Pelosi is of Italian descent.


uhhh, wut?
In all actuality, this is dumb, where did these Chinese Nationals get pro independence because of a picture of spaghetti? What the hell has this world come too???


----------



## Lady Eastwood

thatonewwefanguy said:


> uhhh, wut?
> In all actuality, this is dumb, where did these Chinese Nationals get pro independence because of a picture of spaghetti? What the hell has this world come too???


He literally just explained to you where they got it from Lmfao


----------



## FriedTofu

thatonewwefanguy said:


> uhhh, wut?
> In all actuality, this is dumb, where did these Chinese Nationals get pro independence because of a picture of spaghetti? What the hell has this world come too???


They equate supporting the US as being supporting Taiwan independence. They think Pelosi is Italian descent so sharing anything Italian means supporting Pelosi's Taiwan visit.  

Also this singer has always shied away from praising China so nationalists cry about that before.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Catalanotto said:


> He literally just explained to you where they got it from Lmfao


I'm not really into current events, it caught my eye and I asked a question.


FriedTofu said:


> They equate supporting the US as being supporting Taiwan independence. They think Pelosi is Italian descent so sharing anything Italian means supporting Pelosi's Taiwan visit.


This is what I was looking for, lol btw, lol.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

thatonewwefanguy said:


> I'm not really into current events, it caught my eye and I asked a question.
> 
> This is what I was looking for, lol btw, lol.


I don’t pay attention to politics and still got what he said lol which he basically explained to you again, using more words. I just thought it was funny you asked XD


----------



## FriedTofu

thatonewwefanguy said:


> I'm not really into current events, it caught my eye and I asked a question.
> 
> This is what I was looking for, lol btw, lol.


Don't over think it. Nationalists everywhere always find things to get offended by.



Catalanotto said:


> I don’t pay attention to politics and still got what he said lol which he basically explained to you again, using more words. I just thought it was funny you asked XD


Your face is funny.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

thatonewwefanguy said:


> I don't know who that is.


He used to be on the Saturday Night Live. Personally I thought Norm MacDonald was better on Weekend Update.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

FriedTofu said:


> Your face is funny.


Not when it’s under Randy Orton’s balls.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Catalanotto said:


> I don’t pay attention to politics and still got what he said lol which he basically explained to you again, using more words. *I just thought it was funny you asked XD*


Fair, fair lol.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Fair, fair lol.


Hey so did you figure out how to cheer yourself up yet?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Catalanotto said:


> Hey so did you figure out how to cheer yourself up yet?


A bit.
Socializing at school could help, or hinder, idk lol.
I feel like posting here at least once a day to show signs of life is kinda keeping me going, I like chatting and chatting wrestling. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Lady Eastwood

thatonewwefanguy said:


> A bit.
> Socializing at school could help, or hinder, idk lol.
> I feel like posting here at least once a day to show signs of life is kinda keeping me going, I like chatting and chatting wrestling. 🤷‍♂️


Honestly, less people is better 

I have a fair sized group of friends and the more people, the more drama…I’m not in to that shit. I had a smaller group of friends in school and the drama was minimal. Plus, when you’re feeling lazy, or just simply want to chill at home with all your entertainment needs right at your fingertips, you don’t have to commit to anything lol 



I’ve since moved and they understand the drive is ugly so I don’t have to go to as many events Lmfao


----------



## FriedTofu

Here's one of the biggest hits by the singer translated with English lyrics about feelings during our youth. Enjoy your youth little guy.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

I don't like people, I asked, excuse me, to this crappy middle school 7 grade pos, and he moves right in the way, on purpose, halfway into my stride to get to my sis, I was a bees dick away from picking that kid up and throwing them out of the way, it was the first day so I decided against doing so because the bus was late and I wanted home at that point.
The little things in life are the best at being the worse, or best, depends on the situation.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

FriedTofu said:


> Here's one of the biggest hits by the singer translated with English lyrics about feelings during our youth. Enjoy your youth little guy.


Little, I'll have you know I stand 5 foot 10 inches, ish
(this is a joke reply)


----------



## Lady Eastwood

thatonewwefanguy said:


> I don't like people, I asked, excuse me, to this crappy middle school 7 grade pos, and he moves right in the way, on purpose, halfway into my stride to get to my sis, I was a bees dick away from picking that kid up and throwing them out of the way, it was the first day so I decided against doing so because the bus was late and I wanted home at that point.
> The little things in life are the best at being the worse, or best, depends on the situation.


Society now is utter trash, there’s no fucking respect, lots of selfishness, I’m okay with being largely anti-social. Where I used to live, since it was closer to friends, summer was the busiest with pool parties nearly every week. Sure, it’s fun to hang with friends, but, again, slip in that drama…and I’m out. Now, it’s far less going to parties/BBQs/whatever other things are going on, and I’m happy with that. It’s nice to go out sometimes, the whole every weekend thing really gets boring. We are homebodies. We like being where all our stuff is, watching movies, going to bed whenever we want without having to drive home in the dead of night, etc.

Once you get older, you’ll appreciate being at home even more lol


----------



## Dr. Middy

thatonewwefanguy said:


> I don't like people, I asked, excuse me, to this crappy middle school 7 grade pos, and he moves right in the way, on purpose, halfway into my stride to get to my sis, I was a bees dick away from picking that kid up and throwing them out of the way, it was the first day so I decided against doing so because the bus was late and I wanted home at that point.
> The little things in life are the best at being the worse, or best, depends on the situation.


Middle schoolers are the worst from what I remember. Kids become the age to know how to be little shits and mess with everybody, while not having any empathy for the people they are messing with.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Catalanotto said:


> Society now is utter trash, there’s no fucking respect, lots of selfishness, I’m okay with being largely anti-social. Where I used to live, since it was closer to friends, summer was the busiest with pool parties nearly every week. Sure, it’s fun to hang with friends, but, again, slip in that drama…and I’m out. Now, it’s far less going to parties/BBQs/whatever other things are going on, and I’m happy with that. It’s nice to go out sometimes, the whole every weekend thing really gets boring. We are homebodies. We like being where all our stuff is, watching movies, going to bed whenever we want without having to drive home in the dead of night, etc.
> 
> Once you get older, you’ll appreciate being at home even more lol


Covid has already done that lol
And unecessary entitlement, just because your parents never told you to shut the fuck up doesn't make you immune to being told to shut the fuck up, yes, I'm looking at you random shitty person no one on WF knows.


----------



## FriedTofu

Yeah covid is shit for those in their teens. No hanging out with friends at that age sucks. Even a homebody like me used to enjoy going to gatherings and BBQs at that age. Always used to hang out after school everyday. Our parents being clueless about our after school activities before the age of smartphones was something else. Now my peers can track their kids movement in real time.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

FriedTofu said:


> Yeah covid is shit for those in their teens. No hanging out with friends at that age sucks. Even a homebody like me used to enjoy going to gatherings and BBQs at that age. Always used to hang out after school everyday. Our parents being clueless about our after school activities before the age of smartphones was something else. Now my peers can track their kids movement in real time.


Imagine being a kindergartner in 2020, they didn't know what normal school was untill now, kinda.


----------



## FriedTofu

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Imagine being a kindergartner in 2020, they didn't know what normal school was untill now, kinda.


Canteen breaks are going to be major culture shock. We can sit together?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

FriedTofu said:


> Canteen breaks are going to be major culture shock. We can sit together?


Yeah lol, Sure why not! Here, Try this thing. 🌯


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Has anyone here ever met another fellow WF user in real life, face to face?


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

I own Dirt 3, Dirt 4, and Dirt 5 but I've been playing Dirt 3 the most lately on my XBOX One X even though Dirt 4 and especially Dirt 5 are more advanced and have better graphics.


----------



## FriedTofu

BlueEyedDevil said:


> I own Dirt 3, Dirt 4, and Dirt 5 but I've been playing Dirt 3 the most lately on my XBOX One X even though Dirt 4 and especially Dirt 5 are more advanced and have better graphics.


Because they are all the same and nostalgia hits harder than graphics improvement.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

FriedTofu said:


> Because they are all the same and nostalgia hits harder than graphics improvement.


I'm a big fan of Codemasters Racing games especially all the Colin McRae/Dirt, Grid Series, and F1. They've made a few other good racing games too. I got Grid Autosport on about 5 different devices. Just need to figure out how to delete driver profiles on the Nintendo Switch version.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Has anyone here ever met another fellow WF user in real life, face to face?


I’ve probably been at the same shows as other members at some point, and, I used to live near WAGG (old school member alert) so I probably walked by him at the mall at some point lol other than that, never actually met anyone face to face.

I used to post at REFan and one member saw me at the zoo


----------



## Chelsea

I've only met Emmanuelle, Shinnok and Chrome. The first one wanted to have sex with me. The second one wanted me to worship him and join his cause. The third one wanted me to help him buy this place. It's been some weird experiences, but the sex with Emmanuelle was good tbh.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

How was your day?


----------



## Lm2

Got let go from my Job today, was pretty shitty, probation period wasn’t up so they can let you go for any reason. Spilled Paint on a parking lot that I cleaned up apparently is the reason to let someone go. How was your day?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Lm2 said:


> Got let go from my Job today, was pretty shitty, probation period wasn’t up so they can let you go for any reason. Spilled Paint on a parking lot that I cleaned up apparently is the reason to let someone go. How was your day?


Hmm, I don't think if that is a proper reason to get fired, I feel like they just wanted you gone which I don't know why they would want that, hopefully you can get a job with better people working there.
Second day of 11th grade, I screamed at one of my friends "MOVE" because he stopped right in the middle of the hallway, with people behind us, but, it was pretty good for a change.


----------



## Lm2

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Hmm, I don't think if that is a proper reason to get fired, I feel like they just wanted you gone which I don't know why they would want that, hopefully you can get a job with better people working there.
> Second day of 11th grade, I screamed at one of my friends "MOVE" because he stopped right in the middle of the hallway, with people behind us, but, it was pretty good for a change.


Thanks dude, it’s called a lay off without firing me cause it was in the first 3 months of working there so they don’t have to do all that paperwork.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Lm2 said:


> Thanks dude, it’s called a lay off without firing me cause it was in the first 3 months of working there so they don’t have to do all that paperwork.


Not gonna lie, that sounds like a dick move, them firing or "laying you off" within 3 months of getting there just to get out of paperwork is a shitty thing to do.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Lm2 said:


> Got let go from my Job today, was pretty shitty, probation period wasn’t up so they can let you go for any reason. Spilled Paint on a parking lot that I cleaned up apparently is the reason to let someone go. How was your day?


Damn, that place is strict as balls, accidents happen.

It’s probably more just the company making an excuse to save money by cutting you. They sound like bitches, you’re better off without them. Good luck in your work search.


----------



## Heath V

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Has anyone here ever met another fellow WF user in real life, face to face?


No, I've only interacted with someone from here on IG.


----------



## Lm2

Catalanotto said:


> Damn, that place is strict as balls, accidents happen.
> 
> It’s probably more just the company making an excuse to save money by cutting you. They sound like bitches, you’re better off without them. Good luck in your work search.


They are federal government job, so they just really wanted to give me an excuse even though others actually have caused damaged to property and trucks. Oh well back to the grind to get a new job.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

When I eat Pringle’s I like to reach down into the can and grab at least five and as many as ten chips then shove it all into my mouth and eat it.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

thatonewwefanguy said:


> This theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will forever be better than this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Change my mind.
> Double J's tna theme, I love it (also I have never heard it before Ric Flair's Last Match lol)


Yeah "My World" is one of the best wrestling themes ever. Instantly recognisable from the opening riff.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@The Fourth Wall made my day with his return and I needed it because this day was lousy AF. Probably no chance of @CJ ever returning.


----------



## FriedTofu

BlueEyedDevil said:


> When I eat Pringle’s I like to reach down into the can and grab at least five and as many as ten chips then shove it all into my mouth and eat it.


When I was a kid I used to chew 2 or 3 pringles at a time, suck it dry in my mouth, spit it out to eat the mash a second time.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> @The Fourth Wall made my day with his return and I needed it because this day was lousy AF. Probably no chance of @CJ ever returning.


Wanna talk about it?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Wanna talk about it?


Thank you for offering. I'll be okay. I'm having near migraine level headaches which I just took some medication for 🙏 , and my mother is in the hospital so I'm worried about her. Plus I only have had 2 hrs of sleep in the last two days. Hopefully a good night's sleep will do the trick. fingerscrossed

You are a good guy and I truly appreciate you quoting me. Have a good evening,


----------



## The Fourth Wall

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> @The Fourth Wall made my day with his return and I needed it because this day was lousy AF. Probably no chance of @CJ ever returning.


Cool to see we got a general chat thread on here. Appreciate the heads-up. Thanks Cat for making it. Hope everybody is having a good Friday night.

Aww, well I'm glad I could make you day a little bit better, Shivvy! 










I was really happy to see your name on here. Missed a lot of you guys I haven't spoken to in a really long time.

And yeah, I'm pretty sure we all miss CJ. Hope he's doing well and gets the urge to pop in one day. A lot of people miss him on here, that's for sure. Such a lovely guy.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> Thank you for offering. I'll be okay. I'm having near migraine level headaches which I just took some medication for 🙏 , and my mother is in the hospital so I'm worried about her. Plus I only have had 2 hrs of sleep in the last two days. Hopefully a good night's sleep will do the trick. fingerscrossed
> 
> You are a good guy and I truly appreciate you quoting me. Have a good evening,


You need pie 🥧, want some pie?
Stress, too much stress, do you find walking/hiking through the woods relaxing/decompressing? If you do, you could totally look up trip in your area, maybest want the world to burn or whatever but some have find a river or something, skip rocks, ect.
Try smoking some pot before you go to bed, it helps some people, if it doesn't then sorry.
Everyone, okay, Some people are great people, some just want the world burn but some have a good heart, and most, if not everybody here has good intentions.
I hate people, but, if you have a good heart and good intentions, your good in my book, and considered not an idiot.
(if I don't know you, to me, your an idiot, if I know you, and if your not an actual idiot, then your not stupid to me, it's the way I roll, deal with it)


----------



## Lady Eastwood

@thatonewwefanguy 

I’ve not lost faith in you, brother, I know we can build you up to take on the world. Train hard, fight hard, let’s goooooo 


🔥


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Catalanotto said:


> @thatonewwefanguy
> 
> I’ve not lost faith in you, brother, I know we can build you up to take on the world. Train hard, fight hard, let’s goooooo
> 
> 
> 🔥


He's like clay in your hands. You will sculpt him. He will grow in power and be tempered in fire.The montage of you training him would fit perfectly in any Stallone or JCVD action flick. 

@thatonewwefanguy You need to pay your dues, but you will be stronger for it. Your future is bright kid. Show us old farts what you're made of.🔥


----------



## The Fourth Wall

Hope everybody is having a good Saturday night!

Mine has been..


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lm2 said:


> Got let go from my Job today, was pretty shitty, probation period wasn’t up so they can let you go for any reason. Spilled Paint on a parking lot that I cleaned up apparently is the reason to let someone go. How was your day?


well, that is shitty of them.

hope you find something new soon enough


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Fourth Wall said:


> Hope everybody is having a good Saturday night!
> 
> Mine has been..


i had a great day

my Rugby team - well, my countries team - the Springboks, beat New Zealand’s All Blacks

so, i’m in great spirits

edit) ah, you’re a Brit - i shouldn’t have to explain Spingboks and All Blacks to you xD


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I had an afternoon nap and feel like I’m in another dimension now


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Catalanotto said:


> I had an afternoon nap and feel like I’m in another dimension now


Cat is officially old now.


----------



## FriedTofu

Enjoying all the greasy unhealthy fried street food now that street/night markets are returning after years of pandemic measures.

The grease soak through the paper bag and stuck to my meat puff. Glorious heart attack awaits.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> He's like clay in your hands. You will sculpt him. He will grow in power and be tempered in fire.The montage of you training him would fit perfectly in any Stallone or JCVD action flick.
> 
> @thatonewwefanguy You need to pay your dues, but you will be stronger for it. Your future is bright kid. Show us old farts what you're made of.🔥


I’m Sensational Sherri, I’m gonna make this kid a star like HBK, just give it time.

Alright, maybe not that big a star, but, I’m gonna train him to get good heat


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

It's a fucking heat wave in my neck of the woods. Just got back from New Hampshire. It was hot too up there but more bearable. I hate summer.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

How hard would it be to put yourself through an AEW table,or how many times would it take you to put yourself through an AEW table?
I'd say, if it is gimmicked like an AEW table, maybe a minimum of 10 times?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

I just discovered that I had one of these in my collection, anyone know what it is?


----------



## Banez

What are the odds of a rejoiner account when a person who joined yesterday makes a thread about vince and HHH pushing their own favourites?


----------



## Seth Grimes

Catalanotto said:


> I’m Sensational Sherri, I’m gonna make this kid a star like HBK, just give it time.
> 
> Alright, maybe not that big a star, but, I’m gonna train him to get good heat


She might have made the better version of Sexy Boy as well


----------



## Lady Eastwood

my mom messaged me that, she’s had multiple cancers (I’ve shared on here before) so this sucks ass.


----------



## Chelsea

Saddened to hear this, Cat. Hoping and praying that your mother will be well and healthy. Sending all my good thoughts and positive energy your way, please stay strong and take care 🙏


----------



## Nixon-1

Catalanotto said:


> View attachment 130029
> 
> 
> my mom messaged me that, she’s had multiple cancers (I’ve shared on here before) so this sucks ass.


The prayers are with her. Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Catalanotto said:


> View attachment 130029
> 
> 
> my mom messaged me that, she’s had multiple cancers (I’ve shared on here before) so this sucks ass.


hope your mom gets better soon Cat

not nice news to hear


----------



## Lady Eastwood

She’s got a bunch of ugly symptoms but can’t get medicine until she talks to her doctor via FaceTime tomorrow. That’s dumb.


----------



## Dickhead1990

thatonewwefanguy said:


> View attachment 129923
> 
> I just discovered that I had one of these in my collection, anyone know what it is?


Isuzu Vehicross. A neighbour of my parents imported one from Japan 20 years or so ago in bright yellow.

Sorry to hear about your mum @Catalanotto. Hopefully our new reality show will lift her spirits.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

S O S WRESTLING FORUM 


SINCERELY, 

Cat and @Dickhead1990


----------



## Dickhead1990

So we're not getting meatballs or a reality show? Bummer!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Does anybody else see the time of posts as

California_x_mins_ago ?

like on all the posts of ‘today’


…. Can’t add a screenshot either

edit) can now. How weird


----------



## Chelsea

Vintage WF


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chelsea said:


> Vintage WF


comes and goes

(Thats what she said)


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I got it just now  @Administrator what is this?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Catalanotto said:


> View attachment 130029
> 
> 
> my mom messaged me that, she’s had multiple cancers (I’ve shared on here before) so this sucks ass.


I'm truly sorry to hear this. All I can offer you are my heartfelt prayers,positive thoughts, and a hug. Seriously. Hang in there and please take care. I'm really pulling for your Mom, Cat.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Cheers, all.

She’s really sick and can’t do anything about it. She takes chemo pills so she is limited on what else she can take. The doctor offered those covid pills she would have to take for 5 days but said the medicine was aggressive so my mom doesn’t want to take them, though, the doctor is ordering them for her just in case. She also had tuberculosis years ago and the doctor said this virus might “wake it up” so she’s scared of that as well. Hopefully better update tomorrow.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Catalanotto said:


> Cheers, all.
> 
> She’s really sick and can’t do anything about it. She takes chemo pills so she is limited on what else she can take. The doctor offered those covid pills she would have to take for 5 days but said the medicine was aggressive so my mom doesn’t want to take them, though, the doctor is ordering them for her just in case. She also had tuberculosis years ago and the doctor said this virus might “wake it up” so she’s scared of that as well. Hopefully better update tomorrow.


that sounds horrible

Are you also not allowed to visit I guess?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Nope. If there is an emergency for whatever reason, though, my brother is 5 minutes away from her.


----------



## FriedTofu

Hope your mom get better.


----------



## Administrator

Catalanotto said:


> I got it just now  @Administrator what is this?


Seems that this was some minor database outage and instead of showing the correct values (dates for example) it only used the placeholder fields. This should be fixed now.

Daniel


----------



## Banez

I hope your mom gets better Cat.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

If something is not good make it better until it becomes good.


----------



## Rankles75

Lost my Mum last night, not much more than a year after my Dad passed away. The last 10 years or so have been tough in general, but the last 15-16 months have basically ripped my heart out.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Rankles75 said:


> Lost my Mum last night, not much more than a year after my Dad passed away. The last 10 years or so have been tough in general, but the last 15-16 months have basically ripped my heart out.


I'm truly sorry for your loss. I lost my dad 4 years ago and my mom has been in and out of hospitals for the last 7 weeks. Hang in there. That's all I can say. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## FriedTofu

Rankles75 said:


> Lost my Mum last night, not much more than a year after my Dad passed away. The last 10 years or so have been tough in general, but the last 15-16 months have basically ripped my heart out.


Condolences.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Rankles75 said:


> Lost my Mum last night, not much more than a year after my Dad passed away. The last 10 years or so have been tough in general, but the last 15-16 months have basically ripped my heart out.


What the fuck, man

Sorry to hear about your loss, that’s absolutely devastating. We are all here for you, my friend.


----------



## Rankles75

Catalanotto said:


> What the fuck, man
> 
> Sorry to hear about your loss, that’s absolutely devastating. We are all here for you, my friend.


Thanks Cat, hope your Mum is doing ok now?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Rankles75 said:


> Thanks Cat, hope your Mum is doing ok now?


She woke up feeling way worse than yesterday, but, she’s feeling just a bit better now. Still not out of the woods yet, but, progress.

I’m so sad for your losses, that’s just awful…a very big fear for me. Can’t imagine what you’re going through.


----------



## Banez

Rankles75 said:


> Lost my Mum last night, not much more than a year after my Dad passed away. The last 10 years or so have been tough in general, but the last 15-16 months have basically ripped my heart out.


Sorry for your losses in such a short period of time.


----------



## Nixon-1

Rankles75 said:


> Lost my Mum last night, not much more than a year after my Dad passed away. The last 10 years or so have been tough in general, but the last 15-16 months have basically ripped my heart out.


I'm truly sorry for your loss. I wish you strength in this difficult time.


----------



## Chelsea

Rankles75 said:


> Lost my Mum last night, not much more than a year after my Dad passed away. The last 10 years or so have been tough in general, but the last 15-16 months have basically ripped my heart out.


I am deeply saddened by your loss. Sending heartfelt condolences and healing prayers your way. Please take care of yourself and may you find strength, fellow Firefly 🙏💙


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Rankles75 said:


> Lost my Mum last night, not much more than a year after my Dad passed away. The last 10 years or so have been tough in general, but the last 15-16 months have basically ripped my heart out.


fuck, so sorry to hear that Rankles

nothing anybody on this silly board can say will matter, but i hope you know you have a ton of people around the world thinking about you today

if you need to chat, my and i guess a lot of our DMs are open


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

I've never known a single person who's purchased the product despite seeing wall to wall advertisements on my television set for PC Matic. In this commercial they actually had to hire the gal's mom to pretend to be a customer.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Rankles75 said:


> Lost my Mum last night, not much more than a year after my Dad passed away. The last 10 years or so have been tough in general, but the last 15-16 months have basically ripped my heart out.


Sorry for your loss of your mom.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Sorry for your loss, Rankles

also hope your mom is feeling better, Cat


----------



## Dolorian

Rankles75 said:


> Lost my Mum last night, not much more than a year after my Dad passed away. The last 10 years or so have been tough in general, but the last 15-16 months have basically ripped my heart out.


Sorry for your loss, my condolences 🙏


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I’m so excited 😭


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Catalanotto said:


> View attachment 130434
> 
> 
> 
> I’m so excited 😭


You'd so buy an Orton Super Soaker...oh wait, you already are one.


----------



## Chelsea

I bought a Fiend funko pop once and all I had to do was Let It In. Twice a day.

Wait wat.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Last 2 posts have me crying


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Chelsea said:


> I bought a Fiend funko pop once and all I had to do was Let It In. Twice a day.
> 
> Wait wat.


What an amazing way to cross promote with


Spoiler: here it comes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Chelsea said:


> I bought a Fiend funko pop once and all I had to do was Let It In. Twice a day.
> 
> Wait wat.


Just for the alliteration alone, shouldn't this be called a Fiend Funko Fap?💦


----------



## Banez

i have no idea whats going on lol


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Went to Denny's for Supper tonight and had the Crazy Spicy Sizzlin' Skillet. Sure was good and I recommend it.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

I'm back!


----------



## Chelsea

thatonewwefanguy said:


> I'm back!


Welcome back!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

thatonewwefanguy said:


> I'm back!


It's great to have you back. The future is now.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

thatonewwefanguy said:


> I'm back!


Used the creative control clause in your contract to get out of detention, eh?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Kenny's Ghost said:


> Used the creative control clause in your contract to get out of detention, eh?


Not funny dude, mental health is important.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Not funny dude, mental health is important.


Oh I was unaware, sorry. Hope ya feel better at least.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

thatonewwefanguy said:


> I'm back!


Hey buddy, what did you do in your time away?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Catalanotto said:


> Hey buddy, what did you do in your time away?


A whole lot of nothing. 
Nahh, I did some therapy, art therapy, got to play a bit of white person that doesn't know a thing about basketball for 6 days, twice a day.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Well my mom still has covid but feels better than she did last week, so, hopefully it's on it's way out. Today, my aunt and uncle tested positive, they are really sick, it's day 1, and they are immune compromised. They didn't get it from my mom as they haven't seen her recently.

In other health news....on Friday, my grandpa had to go via ambulance to the hospital because he couldn't breathe and his chest hurt. He will be 92 this Friday. He is ok, he didn't test positive for covid, he didn't have a blood clot, but. he has heart failure so he is getting a pacemaker. Easy 45 minute procedure, he will be able to walk around without breathing like he ran a marathon.

Next month will be a year since I went to the hospital with my chest pains and November will be a year since I found out I have a hole in my heart, it's really a wild ride, like, damn, a year already? Seems like yesterday I was annoyed having to go to all these doctor appointments after going like a decade plus without it lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Catalanotto said:


> Well my mom still has covid but feels better than she did last week, so, hopefully it's on it's way out. Today, my aunt and uncle tested positive, they are really sick, it's day 1, and they are immune compromised. They didn't get it from my mom as they haven't seen her recently.
> 
> In other health news....on Friday, my grandpa had to go via ambulance to the hospital because he couldn't breathe and his chest hurt. He will be 92 this Friday. He is ok, he didn't test positive for covid, he didn't have a blood clot, but. he has heart failure so he is getting a pacemaker. Easy 45 minute procedure, he will be able to walk around without breathing like he ran a marathon.
> 
> Next month will be a year since I went to the hospital with my chest pains and November will be a year since I found out I have a hole in my heart, it's really a wild ride, like, damn, a year already? Seems like yesterday I was annoyed having to go to all these doctor appointments after going like a decade plus without it lol


I'm still pulling for your Mother to make a full recovery and now for your aunt and uncle as well. As one who has a pacemaker/defibrillator, I am heartened that your grandfather is getting one. I've had mine for 62 months now and everything has been fine and the procedure is a relatively quick one, as you noted..

I did not know about your heart issues, It sounds like you are doing really well and I am so happy and thankful for that fact. Just as with myself, you shall always remember the day that changed your life. You're still young and I wish nothing but the best for you. As a fellow cardiac patient, I am even more in your corner than ever before. You know the fact that we both have heart issues just proves we both actually have hearts,lol, and I imagine pretty damn big ones at that. 

Please take care, Cat.  🙏


----------



## Lady Eastwood

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> I'm still pulling for your Mother to make a full recovery and now for your aunt and uncle as well. As one who has a pacemaker/defibrillator, I am heartened that your grandfather is getting one. I've had mine for 62 months now and everything has been fine and the procedure is a relatively quick one, as you noted..
> 
> I did not know about your heart issues, It sounds like you are doing really well and I am so happy and thankful for that fact. Just as with myself, you shall always remember the day that changed your life. You're still young and I wish nothing but the best for you. As a fellow cardiac patient, I am even more in your corner than ever before. You know the fact that we both have heart issues just proves we both actually have hearts,lol, and I imagine pretty damn big ones at that.
> 
> Please take care, Cat.  🙏


Thank you, friend  

I have issues sleeping on my back and basically can’t. My chest feels a bit heavy and my heart flutters. Sometimes, sleeping on my chest feels weird, but, most of the time, just on my back is an issue. They only found the hole during my ultrasound, so, I assume this is just normal stuff.

That and probably the fact my diet has been shitty. We are getting some exercise equipment soon since the colder months are on their way and going outside in the winter is a hard no lol so there’s that and going on a healthy diet. Maybe that will help out somehow.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Catalanotto said:


> Thank you, friend
> 
> I have issues sleeping on my back and basically can’t. My chest feels a bit heavy and my heart flutters. Sometimes, sleeping on my chest feels weird, but, most of the time, just on my back is an issue. They only found the hole during my ultrasound, so, I assume this is just normal stuff.
> 
> That and probably the fact my diet has been shitty. We are getting some exercise equipment soon since the colder months are on their way and going outside in the winter is a hard no lol so there’s that and going on a healthy diet. Maybe that will help out somehow.


Yeah diet is really important, just don't link my doctors to my Memorial Last thing you've eaten thread because I need to practice what I preach a little more.









Hopefully the exercise will have an ameliorative effect on you, Cat. Just hang in there, never give up, and keep fighting the good fight. Besides your loved ones, there are many people here who truly do care for you too. Be well, Cat.  🙏


----------



## Mister Abigail

Catalanotto said:


> Next month will be a year since I went to the hospital with my chest pains and November will be a year since I found out I have a hole in my heart, it's really a wild ride, like, damn, a year already?


Hey I have a holy heart too. Look after your teeth, hole buddy.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Well shit, cat. Hope all that works out.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Catalanotto said:


> Well my mom still has covid but feels better than she did last week, so, hopefully it's on it's way out. Today, my aunt and uncle tested positive, they are really sick, it's day 1, and they are immune compromised. They didn't get it from my mom as they haven't seen her recently.
> 
> In other health news....on Friday, my grandpa had to go via ambulance to the hospital because he couldn't breathe and his chest hurt. He will be 92 this Friday. He is ok, he didn't test positive for covid, he didn't have a blood clot, but. he has heart failure so he is getting a pacemaker. Easy 45 minute procedure, he will be able to walk around without breathing like he ran a marathon.
> 
> Next month will be a year since I went to the hospital with my chest pains and November will be a year since I found out I have a hole in my heart, it's really a wild ride, like, damn, a year already? Seems like yesterday I was annoyed having to go to all these doctor appointments after going like a decade plus without it lol


so glad your mom feels better!

not glad about the other stuff - but at least it sounds manageable 

good luck to your grandpa


----------



## Lady Eastwood

He’s usually stubborn with pride but this was the easiest “okay, I’ll do it, why not” I’ve ever experienced with him


----------



## Banez

I'm watching WWE's the bump on youtube. And Alexa bliss is a quest.

And i had the chat open and she sounds like she caught a cold.

And the first thing i see in chat is "GET WELL SOON ALEXA, WE'RE HERE FOR YOU"

You're here for her coz she has a cold?

Is this what today's wrestling fans have become?

i turned chat off after seeing that  

Never in million years would you see a celebrity go to a common folk like "yeah i'm here for you, just hit me up... after you get through my voicemail and the security, but yeah i'm here for ya, just hit me up"

No celebrity in history has ever said that.

Anyway, rant over... didn't feel like make a thread about it


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Banez said:


> I'm watching WWE's the bump on youtube. And Alexa bliss is a quest.
> 
> And i had the chat open and she sounds like she caught a cold.
> 
> And the first thing i see in chat is "GET WELL SOON ALEXA, WE'RE HERE FOR YOU"
> 
> You're here for her coz she has a cold?
> 
> Is this what today's wrestling fans have become?
> 
> i turned chat off after seeing that
> 
> Never in million years would you see a celebrity go to a common folk like "yeah i'm here for you, just hit me up... after you get through my voicemail and the security, but yeah i'm here for ya, just hit me up"
> 
> No celebrity in history has ever said that.
> 
> Anyway, rant over... didn't feel like make a thread about it


Guarantee that person posts in the Alexa fan thread here daily.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Weirdest thing in the world - monday my father-in-law is as healthy as a horse

healthiest and fittest 76yr old i know

today he is in ICU, on a ventilator and nobody can figure out whats wrong

hug your loved ones people


----------



## Lady Eastwood

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Weirdest thing in the world - monday my father-in-law is as healthy as a horse
> 
> healthiest and fittest 76yr old i know
> 
> today he is in ICU, on a ventilator and nobody can figure out whats wrong
> 
> hug your loved ones people


Geez, man, wishing him well. My grandpa is 92 tomorrow and he will be spending it in a rehab facility to help his walking.

Monday, he was to get his pacemaker, but, of course he got pneumonia…can’t do anything, so, they have him on some meds to clear it up so he can get his pacemaker, that could be a month or two…hospital can’t keep him there cuz there is nothing more they can do at the moment and he can’t go home in his condition.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Catalanotto said:


> Geez, man, wishing him well. My grandpa is 92 tomorrow and he will be spending it in a rehab facility to help his walking.
> 
> Monday, he was to get his pacemaker, but, of course he got pneumonia…can’t do anything, so, they have him on some meds to clear it up so he can get his pacemaker, that could be a month or two…hospital can’t keep him there cuz there is nothing more they can do at the moment and he can’t go home in his condition.


damn Cat - so what is going to happen?

Was at the ICU - barring a miracle, my father-in-law is not going to make it 

this twilight waiting period is the worst

horrible


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Just a big waiting game now for his pneumonia to clear, nothing can be done before that.

Sorry to hear about your situation, did they find out what happened? That’s a huge escalation out of nowhere. Sad.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Jaysus, sorry Cattle. Hope it works out.


----------



## Rankles75

LifeInCattleClass said:


> damn Cat - so what is going to happen?
> 
> Was at the ICU - barring a miracle, my father-in-law is not going to make it
> 
> this twilight waiting period is the worst
> 
> horrible


Really sorry to hear that, bud. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Thanks guys

sceptic shock in his whole system - seems it was building up, but because he is so strong and fit it was pushed aside as ‘just not feeling well’

until the literal dam wall burst

we think it started from an old hernia, as he was picking up heavy stuff cause he was building a new garage for himself


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Septic shock? Damn.. Hoping for the best, man.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> sceptic shock in his whole system - seems it was building up, but because he is so strong and fit it was pushed aside as ‘just not feeling well’
> 
> until the literal dam wall burst
> 
> we think it started from an old hernia, as he was picking up heavy stuff cause he was building a new garage for himself


Is there anything they can do about it?? Surely there are options. Wishing him a full recovery.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

I wish the best of luck to your loved ones fellow WF community.
How has your day been?


----------



## Mister Abigail

@LifeInCattleClass 
@Catalanotto 
Sorry to read about your family medical things. Hoping things work out well.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hey guys - thanks for the well wishes

things did not work out well unfortunately

my father-in-law passed away an hour ago. My wife and mother-in-law was with him and he went peacefully

its shitty as fuck, but as family deaths go, we were also blessed that it happened quick and there was no pain

thanks for the kind messages - its a very valuable community this and i appreciate it

I don’t know what to do

so, i’m just posting some dumb wrestling messages on this board now 😓


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Fuck, man, sorry to hear the news, that’s terrible. RIP to him.


----------



## Chelsea

Saddened to hear that, Daddy MaLICC. Sending you my deepest condolences.

Please be well and take care of yourself 🧡


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chelsea said:


> Saddened to hear that, Daddy MaLICC. Sending you my deepest condolences.
> 
> Please be well and take care of yourself 🧡


i will do 

i have a lot of people to support - i am cooking food for everybody or making tea 

and then posting here makes the head empty 

you must have seen this phenomena from some posters the last week XD


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I am truly sorry for you and your family's loss. My heartfelt condolences to you all. May he Rest in Peace. Please take care @LifeInCattleClass


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Thanks bud


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hey guys - thanks for the well wishes
> 
> things did not work out well unfortunately
> 
> my father-in-law passed away an hour ago. My wife and mother-in-law was with him and he went peacefully
> 
> its shitty as fuck, but as family deaths go, we were also blessed that it happened quick and there was no pain
> 
> thanks for the kind messages - its a very valuable community this and i appreciate it
> 
> I don’t know what to do
> 
> so, i’m just posting some dumb wrestling messages on this board now 😓


Sorry for your loss, man.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

thatonewwefanguy said:


> I wish the best of luck to your loved ones fellow WF community.
> How has your day been?


I bought a new book so I might take a crack at it later. 'The English and Their History' by Robert Tombs. Bought it on a whim so hopefully it's good.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

I'm a bit hard of hearing where things are a bit more muffled than they used to be. I'm wondering if getting my ears professionally cleaned might help. I learned the term "wax sausages" from a few videos I watched.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Today is pop vinyl hunting day for my husband and I lol

We found 2 new stores, so, going to see what they’ve got.

We need a new shelf


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

"Wildfire" Tommy Rich and "Dangerous" Doug Gilbert have reformed their classic Memphis tag team and have been piling up victories all over the Southern States of late. It's about time the rest of the country takes notice and they get pushed for either the AEW or WWE Tag Team Titles. Here Tommy and Doug absolutely annihilate one of the all-time great teams, the Rock 'n' Roll Express.






Fuck CM Punk. This is a Crack Pipe Bomb!


----------



## AliFrazier100

Sorry to hear that @LifeInCattleClass 

Hope you're doing OK.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

AliFrazier100 said:


> Sorry to hear that @LifeInCattleClass
> 
> Hope you're doing OK.


thanks mate


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Today’s finds:

My brother is a big Halloween fan so had to get that for him 

Storm

Logan on a motorcycle 🥰


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Been awhile but when I had a reason to finally return to a Toys R Us I noticed they had aisles with special themes. They had a section dedicated to Home Depot and another one for Walking Dead. I thought the Walking Dead one was a bit inappropriate until I noticed they had a part of the store that seemed very educational but that's where they kept the Breaking Bad merch. No wonder Toys R Us has been cancelled.


----------



## Nixon-1

thatonewwefanguy said:


> I'm back!


Welcome back!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Eastwood said:


> View attachment 131026
> 
> View attachment 131025
> 
> 
> Today’s finds:
> 
> My brother is a big Halloween fan so had to get that for him
> 
> Storm
> 
> Logan on a motorcycle 🥰


gimmedatLoganonCycleNOW


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

If you have to suffer - try to suffer in style

i rented the family a big house by the ocean to plan the funeral arrangements and just enjoy each others‘ company

a good view and sunshine heals the soul


----------



## fabi1982

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hey guys - thanks for the well wishes
> 
> things did not work out well unfortunately
> 
> my father-in-law passed away an hour ago. My wife and mother-in-law was with him and he went peacefully
> 
> its shitty as fuck, but as family deaths go, we were also blessed that it happened quick and there was no pain
> 
> thanks for the kind messages - its a very valuable community this and i appreciate it
> 
> I don’t know what to do
> 
> so, i’m just posting some dumb wrestling messages on this board now 😓


Damn man, you cant catch a break. Hugs to you and your wife!! Good that it was quick and without much pain, as you said.

And never forget, everyone has the right to cry and be sad, so dont be the funny guy for your wife and mother-in-law, when you dont feel it.

Love from Germany to you my mustard-friend!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

fabi1982 said:


> Damn man, you cant catch a break. Hugs to you and your wife!! Good that it was quick and without much pain, as you said.
> 
> And never forget, everyone has the right to cry and be sad, so dont be the funny guy for your wife and mother-in-law, when you dont feel it.
> 
> Love from Germany to you my mustard-friend!!


thanks brother

cracking jokes and making food is my ‘go-to’ coping mechanisms

so, i can‘t help myself 

thanks for caring


----------



## fabi1982

LifeInCattleClass said:


> thanks brother
> 
> cracking jokes and making food is my ‘go-to’ coping mechanisms
> 
> so, i can‘t help myself
> 
> thanks for caring


I know Im coping the same way, minus the food. But if you feel sad, you should just be sad big brother ❤

And now back to heckling you in the AEW forum


----------



## Lady Eastwood

LifeInCattleClass said:


> thanks brother
> 
> cracking jokes and making food is my ‘go-to’ coping mechanisms
> 
> so, i can‘t help myself
> 
> thanks for caring


My friend knows someone who laughs at funerals to cope.

It’s the weirdest thing. They’re legit sad, but, they can’t help but laugh, and it’s while everyone else is crying.

I would feel awkward being there and someone bursts out laughing when the casket is being lowered.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Eastwood said:


> My friend knows someone who laughs at funerals to cope.
> 
> It’s the weirdest thing. They’re legit sad, but, they can’t help but laugh, and it’s while everyone else is crying.
> 
> I would feel awkward being there and someone bursts out laughing when the casket is being lowered.


lol, yeah - that’s not me 😅

that is super weird


----------



## Lady Eastwood

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, yeah - that’s not me 😅
> 
> that is super weird


It’s called “manic defence” and people can’t help it. I’m glad I don’t have that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Eastwood said:


> It’s called “manic defence” and people can’t help it. I’m glad I don’t have that.


that must he mega tough to live with in the wrong situations


----------



## fabi1982

Eastwood said:


> My friend knows someone who laughs at funerals to cope.
> 
> It’s the weirdest thing. They’re legit sad, but, they can’t help but laugh, and it’s while everyone else is crying.
> 
> I would feel awkward being there and someone bursts out laughing when the casket is being lowered.


Honestly when I was 12 an my mom died, at the funeral I was fiddling at the rose in my hand and broke the top off and was more concerned about the rose being broken than the funeral. And I felt everyone looking at me in that sitution. At least I didnt laugh


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Just seeing this now..

@LifeInCattleClass Sorry to hear the bad news, man. You and your family have my condolences.

@Eastwood Hope your mom starts feeling better soon.


----------



## Banez

Sorry to hear about you losing a family member @LifeInCattleClass 

And it took me few seconds too long to do 1+1 and realize Eastwood is Cat in disguise.


----------



## Jersey

Banez said:


> I'm watching WWE's the bump on youtube. And Alexa bliss is a quest.
> 
> And i had the chat open and she sounds like she caught a cold.
> 
> *And the first thing i see in chat is "GET WELL SOON ALEXA, WE'RE HERE FOR YOU"*
> 
> You're here for her coz she has a cold?
> 
> Is this what today's wrestling fans have become?
> 
> i turned chat off after seeing that
> 
> Never in million years would you see a celebrity go to a common folk like "yeah i'm here for you, just hit me up... after you get through my voicemail and the security, but yeah i'm here for ya, just hit me up"
> 
> No celebrity in history has ever said that.
> 
> Anyway, rant over... didn't feel like make a thread about it


Simping is at an all time high, it has to be stopped.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I have serious arachnophobia, this video made me hold back legit tears, omfg


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Eastwood said:


> I have serious arachnophobia, this video made me hold back legit tears, omfg


Where is that so I know _*NOT*_ to go there.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Where is that so I know _*NOT*_ to go there.


Cambodia

Fried tarantulas are a delicacy there.

/shiver


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Eastwood said:


> Cambodia
> 
> Fried tarantulas are a delicacy there.
> 
> /shiver


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

You wouldn't believe how many times I've seen this commercial. I have been Punishing Percy to the MILF at :05 for years too.


----------



## Banez

Jersey said:


> Simping is at an all time high, it has to be stopped.


I dont mind if people wanna root for their fan or wish them get well soons.. or even happy birthday (eventho the celebs never return the favour for obvious reasons).

But having the audacity of giving advice to a celebrity and think their life depends on YOUR advice, thats what needs to stop for these folks.

And lets not start on those who gets cammed thinking that a wrestler desperately needs just THEIR money to help them out from a jam, those people deserve to lose their money.

It's cold but true.


----------



## Jersey

Banez said:


> I dont mind if people wanna root for their fan or wish them get well soons.. or even happy birthday (eventho the celebs never return the favour for obvious reasons).
> 
> But having the audacity of giving advice to a celebrity and think their life depends on YOUR advice, thats what needs to stop for these folks.
> 
> *And lets not start on those who gets cammed thinking that a wrestler desperately needs just THEIR money to help them out from a jam, those people deserve to lose their money.*
> 
> It's cold but true.


You mean like the guy who sent money to a fake Liv Morgan account?


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

I ate a bag of Cheetos Crunchy but later when I pinched off a loaf it came out Cheetos Puffs. Why is that?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Jersey said:


> You mean like the guy who sent money to a fake Liv Morgan account?



lmfao, I forgot all about that story.

If it were an elderly person, I would feel sympathy because they sometimes don't know any better, bless their hearts, but, I don't think that guy was old at all, right? I forget.


----------



## Jersey

Eastwood said:


> lmfao, I forgot all about that story.
> 
> If it were an elderly person, I would feel sympathy because they sometimes don't know any better, bless their hearts, but, I don't think that guy was old at all, right? I forget.


----------



## Banez

Jersey said:


> You mean like the guy who sent money to a fake Liv Morgan account?


Okay depending how old they are that may get a pass.

Most of the people deserve to lose their money though.

Speaking of scammers i usually got nigerian letters in my email and it was always some wealthy king or prince dead and i was the sole heir or w/e through very "complicated" lineage etc and they needed always exactly MY help to move the money. But one time there was a good effort on the imagination.. perhaps little too good of an imagination.

So there was this african ( i forgot which country it was but it definitely doesn't have space program) astronaut in space supposedly 40+ years and they needed MY help to get him back home a simple bank transaction would suffice.

Now imagine this guy writing this shit, what an imagination.. 40 years in space no food or supplies and one transaction to get him back on earth.

Can't blame them for trying but little realism wouldn't hurt


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hey friends, if anyone has some emoji requests, post them in here for me, or, you can PM me. I can’t guarantee they will all be used, but, I can present them to VS admin and they will upload. The only thing they asked in the beginning is that they are appropriate so if you want to add an emoji of some dude’s naked ass, sorry, that won’t make it lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Eastwood said:


> Hey friends, if anyone has some emoji requests, post them in here for me, or, you can PM me. I can’t guarantee they will all be used, but, I can present them to VS admin and they will upload. The only thing they asked in the beginning is that they are appropriate so if you want to add an emoji of some dude’s naked ass, sorry, that won’t make it lol


This is the only one I will ever ask for. Used to be on the old layout. Please, sweet baby Jesus let them upload it. I'll never bother anyone ever again on here, lol:


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Showstopper said:


> This is the only one I will ever ask for. Used to be on the old layout. Please, sweet baby Jesus let them upload it. I'll never bother anyone ever again on here, lol:



Absolute classic, I put it in the thread, they add when they get time, which was about a day after before, but, shouldn't be long, anyway.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Eastwood said:


> Absolute classic, I put it in the thread, they add when they get time, which was about a day after before, but, shouldn't be long, anyway.


Awesome! Thank you so much!


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Can you out-Jeff Goldblum Jeff Goldblum? I did it not once but twice both times in Gold's Gym Venice.


----------



## Banez

Eastwood said:


> Hey friends, if anyone has some emoji requests, post them in here for me, or, you can PM me. I can’t guarantee they will all be used, but, I can present them to VS admin and they will upload. The only thing they asked in the beginning is that they are appropriate so if you want to add an emoji of some dude’s naked ass, sorry, that won’t make it lol


I really wish i'd have few of those emotes before this whole forum downgrade, i'd love to have some of them as options here.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Eastwood said:


> Hey friends, if anyone has some emoji requests, post them in here for me, or, you can PM me. I can’t guarantee they will all be used, but, I can present them to VS admin and they will upload. The only thing they asked in the beginning is that they are appropriate so if you want to add an emoji of some dude’s naked ass, sorry, that won’t make it lol


like the post reaction emojis? 

please please facepalm

🤦‍♂️


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Showstopper said:


> This is the only one I will ever ask for. Used to be on the old layout. Please, sweet baby Jesus let them upload it. I'll never bother anyone ever again on here, lol:


Just letting you know your emoji was added


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Eastwood said:


> Just letting you know your emoji was added


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Eastwood said:


> Hey friends, if anyone has some emoji requests, post them in here for me, or, you can PM me. I can’t guarantee they will all be used, but, I can present them to VS admin and they will upload. The only thing they asked in the beginning is that they are appropriate so if you want to add an emoji of some dude’s naked ass, sorry, that won’t make it lol


 We need this one, please VS and Cat, I mean @Eastwood, do it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Eastwood said:


> Just letting you know your emoji was added


Awesome, thank you so much!!! That was quick! Can't wait to spam this badboy in the future.    :


----------



## Lady Eastwood

thatonewwefanguy said:


> We need this one, please VS and Cat, I mean @Eastwood, do it.


It’s already there lol











@LifeInCattleClass I am not sure if you were messing around about the facepalm but it’s also there already.


----------



## Adapting

Eastwood said:


> It’s already there lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 131395
> 
> 
> @LifeInCattleClass I am not sure if you were messing around about the facepalm but it’s also there already.


----------



## Lady Eastwood




----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Eastwood said:


> Hey friends, if anyone has some emoji requests, post them in here for me, or, you can PM me. I can’t guarantee they will all be used, but, I can present them to VS admin and they will upload. The only thing they asked in the beginning is that they are appropriate so if you want to add an emoji of some dude’s naked ass, sorry, that won’t make it lol


Oh, i thought you were talking about the reaction thing, not the actual emoji things, carry on good friend.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Ah yes sorry guys for confusion, this isn’t for reactions, just emojis.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

I have decided tonight to make a triumphant return to Del Taco and get a couple of those Guac'd Up Carne Asada Quesadilla Tacos. I may get 3 if I feel frisky enough. I tend to be frisky at times and have a mild to moderate reputation for friskiness so 3 tacos may be more of a probability than a possibility. Everybody enjoy your supper now! It's Suppertime! Sup-Sup-Suppertime!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Eastwood said:


> It’s already there lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 131395
> 
> 
> @LifeInCattleClass I am not sure if you were messing around about the facepalm but it’s also there already.


i meant as a reaction to a post - y’know, next to the eyeroll, helpful etc

what do we call those?

for emojis, we def need to resurrect some of the wrestling ones.

this site is screaming for a Cody and Kenny reaction xD

and OC.

i’ll try to find some


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

If a person prided themselves in making chicken salad out of chicken shit would you allow them to serve you food?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

BlueEyedDevil said:


> If a person prided themselves in making chicken salad out of chicken shit would you allow them to serve you food?


No, at that point, I'd just make my food myself lol.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

@LifeInCattleClass : ya those are just reactions, I can ask the admin if they are looking to add more.

Keep a look our for these emojis getting added within the next few days 










EDIT: These have been added


----------



## Banez

i remember this one, used to be :draper2 lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Eastwood said:


> @LifeInCattleClass : ya those are just reactions, I can ask the admin if they are looking to add more.
> 
> Keep a look our for these emojis getting added within the next few days
> 
> View attachment 131464
> 
> 
> EDIT: These have been added


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I’ve really missed that Bandaras emoji after all these years.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Got the Covid.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Damn, my friend, hope you feel better soon


----------



## Rankles75

Think I’ve got it again too, not exactly ideal timing…


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Fell better, soon, Rankles


----------



## Dolorian

Maybe some of these can be added? Good to have some of Bex (and Taylor, of course)...
















































Hope you get well soon @Old Man Steele and @Rankles75 🙏


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Eastwood said:


> Damn, my friend, hope you feel better soon


Luckily the worst of it was last night. Just have a cough that shows up here and there. My GF who I got it from got it a little worse. Hey I got few days off from work. Can't complain.


----------



## Rankles75

Tested negative, so might just be run down (or it was a dodgy test)… 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Banez

Dolorian said:


> Maybe some of these can be added? Good to have some of Bex (and Taylor, of course)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you get well soon @Old Man Steele and @Rankles75 🙏


:Beckylol definitely needs to come back haha


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I’ll submit them and let you guys know if they’ve been added


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Hope everything works out, peeps

Genuinely don't understand why people watermark old wrestling footage. You don't own it. People should be preserving as much as possible. In 20 years the best footage people can find may have some dead website or YouTube channel link on it, what's the point?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I ate a lot of funnel fries with chocolate syrup and now I can feel it in my throat, I’m so full, it was worth it


----------



## Banez

Eastwood said:


> I ate a lot of funnel fries with chocolate syrup and now I can feel it in my throat, I’m so full, it was worth it


There is a card in Hearthstone that says everytime it's played "would you like to have a funnel cake"

And this was first thought in my mind when i saw word funnel.

So Cat, would you like to have a funnel cake?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Yes please 

Them fries were so good, I had the full pukish feeling for like 5 hours from eating so much, it was amazing, would do it again


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Drove 1,500 KMs the last 3 days - from my place at the coast to in-land to visit my folks

@Eastwood … i’m how in the dangerous area we spoke about last time xD

but your boi is a tough african and looking left and right at each traffic light to make sure you’re not getting jacked is old hat XD


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Shoot, brother Cattle, stay safe!!!

My brother had to drive through the run down, druggie crime area of Detroit before, not sure what the crime rate would have been at the time compared to where you are, but, he certainly sped the fuck through it lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Eastwood said:


> Shoot, brother Cattle, stay safe!!!
> 
> My brother had to drive through the run down, druggie crime area of Detroit before, not sure what the crime rate would have been at the time compared to where you are, but, he certainly sped the fuck through it lol


similar - place i am at now is a tad more dangerous

but not by leaps and bounds


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I like the “ready to move to New Zealand” up in the top of the cities with high crime, they know how to advertise well


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Eastwood said:


> I like the “ready to move to New Zealand” up in the top of the cities with high crime, they know how to advertise well


lol, yeah

here is crime stats by city 

i am by the red arrow and i drove through the blue arrow places today xD


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I made some reaction images if you want to add them


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Kenny's Ghost said:


> I made some reaction images if you want to add them
> View attachment 131600
> 
> 
> View attachment 131595
> 
> View attachment 131601
> 
> View attachment 131605
> 
> View attachment 131608
> 
> View attachment 131610


Thanks, my friend, I’ll add them to the emoji request thread in the staff section for admin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

My bad luck is the damnedest thing. For background, I still take blood thinners every since my heart attacks 62 months ago. So I was eating a McDonald's double cheeseburger for lunch and got a phone call, so I was distracted.

My beautiful 125 wolf/husky hybrid took the opportunity to make a grab for my burger. I managed to deflect her attempt but she is very strong and was able to knock my hand backwards where my thumbnail impacted my lower lip just right and cut it open. Now it won't stop bleeding. Pressure isn't working. Not a gusher but an ever present drip that then flows down my chin.

The only time something similar happened when I was in a rehab centre post my heart attacks summer of 2017. A night nurse volunteered to shave my face and cut my lip and it bled for a long time. The blood thinner I used back then could be staunched with Vitamin K and that is how it ended.

There is no such remedy for this blood thinner. I am just going to keep trying pressure and also not take the thinner tonight and hope it clots better. The way my dog is looking at me, I wonder if she wants to kiss me or is thirsty for mi sangre. Blood doesn't faze me but I would like to get it to stop. Might try to out some ice on it.

If I'm not careful, I'll be bleeding more than Moxley.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Wow. Looks like it stopped without my wolfhound devouring me. I'm being really careful not to reopen it. So far so good. Famous last words, eh?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

@SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE She was doing God's Work and said you ate dying from eating fucking McDonald's tonight.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

To whom it may concern...
How's it going?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

What are you doing today?


----------



## Chelsea

@SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE @otbr87 @Rhhodes @Dolorian


----------



## Dolorian

Chelsea said:


> @SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE @otbr87 @Rhhodes @Dolorian


Oh Bexmojis added...nice!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hey friends, good news….check your reactions as well, also been updated


----------



## Seth Grimes

Now if only we have a counter on people's profiles to show how many dislikes they get 😏


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

YES, FINALLY!!!








This is what I've been wanting.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Seth Grimes said:


> Now if only we have a counter on people's profiles to show how many dislikes they get 😏


I support this, I would like a counter displayed on the front page, like, where the most post per month display thing is at.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

thatonewwefanguy said:


> YES, FINALLY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I've been wanting.


At least I'm getting a reaction lol, yes, hit that dislike button, DO IT!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I like how new reactions gets abused right away 

These are gonna be the last ones added, at least for a while, cuz the line is long lol but looks like we got all we need, anyway.


----------



## Dolorian

The dislike reaction will turn the forum into the SquaredCricle Reddit


----------



## Lady Eastwood

_Dislikes post _


MEET ME IN RANTS


----------



## Chelsea

_Dislikes post_


CHELSEA SHOULD BE DEMODDED


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

My headache has returned.

Covid can eat a bunch of dicks

VS can too


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564320156481986566


----------



## NoyK

*Ayo, this Forum has emoji reactions now? Neat *


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Is there anyone out there that knows how to shrink and cut this into a smiley? Even if it doesn't get added, I can use it myself by posting the url. But can someone cut this into a smiley size pic? Would greatly appreciate it. Unfortunately, I have no idea how to do stuff like this:


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

I guess it's the thought that counts as long as you were thinking of her while making the necklace.





__





Loading…






www.yahoo.com


----------



## Good Bunny

Never done this. I think busting a nut feels better if she keeps sucking, so no way am I gonna pull out just to essentially masturbate.

The visual afterwards is probably sexy.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Good Bunny said:


> Never done this. I think busting a nut feels better if she keeps sucking, so no way am I gonna pull out just to essentially masturbate.
> 
> The visual afterwards is probably sexy.


Marking your territory having a ring of semen around your best girl's neck would satisfy the more primal instincts of a fella. Most gals I have come across in life, I think, would still prefer semen as a beverage than as jewelry.


----------



## Adapting

People do anything for clout.


----------



## Jersey

Gen Z is SO FUCKING WEIRD. Y’all try to make a trend out of anything and I didn’t even mean to cuss but got dammit man.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Funny they use a freckled-face girl that you think about playing connect the dots with.


----------



## Dr. Middy




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Dr. Middy said:


>


you and me both… decided to check the thread

now i am gtfo-ing quick as lightning xD


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Just….why?

Fucking hell.

This is why i play video games, to escape the real world, cuz you’re all too damn sick for me


----------



## Dolorian




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Man, even I'm not that gross.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Nia Jax just ordered one but they had to hire 7 guys to make it. I hope she doesn't think her necklace doubles as candy as semen is more life giving than Life Savers. If so there needs to be some sorta expiration date so Nia doesn't walk around with her breath smelling like Joe Biden's rancid, lumpy cum.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Showstopper said:


> Is there anyone out there that knows how to shrink and cut this into a smiley? Even if it doesn't get added, I can use it myself by posting the url. But can someone cut this into a smiley size pic? Would greatly appreciate it. Unfortunately, I have no idea how to do stuff like this:


just saw this


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Kenny's Ghost said:


> just saw this
> View attachment 131871


Thanks so much, man! It's perfect!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Hmm, that is strange. I can't upload to it imgur.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Showstopper said:


> Hmm, that is strange. I can't upload to it imgur.


Hm... I dunno why? I saved it as a .png file so it should be fine I would have presumed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Kenny's Ghost said:


> Hm... I dunno why? I saved it as a .png file so it should be fine I would have presumed.


Yeah, it's weird. I tried both ways, too. I tried to drag the image itself from here to imgur, and that didn't work. I copied and pasted the url, that didn't work. And I saved the image to my computer, and tried to upload it that way, and it didn't work. It's strange.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Showstopper said:


> Yeah, it's weird. I tried both ways, too. I tried to drag the image itself from here to imgur, and that didn't work. I copied and pasted the url, that didn't work. And I saved the image to my computer, and tried to upload it that way, and it didn't work. It's strange.


Dunno what the issue could be, sorry. Hopefully it's just added by the admin.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Kenny's Ghost said:


> Dunno what the issue could be, sorry. Hopefully it's just added by the admin.


No worries, man. I appreciate it, nonetheless.


----------



## Dolorian

Showstopper said:


> Yeah, it's weird. I tried both ways, too. I tried to drag the image itself from here to imgur, and that didn't work. I copied and pasted the url, that didn't work. And I saved the image to my computer, and tried to upload it that way, and it didn't work. It's strange.


It gets saved as a webp image which Imgur doesn't accepts. This is the Imgur url. Browsers have a tendency to save images in webp format and is it is rather annoying due to the lack of support for it.


----------



## Chelsea

@Showstopper










URL is:

i . imgur.com/vCNISAx.png


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Chelsea said:


> @Showstopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> URL is:
> 
> i . imgur.com/vCNISAx.png


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

@Fringe 

MEET ME IN RANTS


----------



## Trivette

Eastwood said:


> @Fringe
> 
> MEET ME IN RANTS



HEY CAT...


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

I think that is a good idea... it was... but I think it still is. It's great when you have a good idea because, EUREKA!, it's like you just created a new invention. Inventing things is very inventive too. More of that please and less of the others with their unsolicited hullabaloo.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BlueEyedDevil said:


> I think that is a good idea... it was... but I think it still is. It's great when you have a good idea because, EUREKA!, it's like you just created a new invention. Inventing things is very inventive too. More of that please and less of the others with their unsolicited hullabaloo.


….

@Eastwood …. I think you somehow broke him


----------



## Lady Eastwood

BlueEyedDevil said:


> I think that is a good idea... it was... but I think it still is. It's great when you have a good idea because, EUREKA!, it's like you just created a new invention. Inventing things is very inventive too. More of that please and less of the others with their unsolicited hullabaloo.



So, uh, is there any context to go with this mysterious post lol


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Eastwood said:


> So, uh, is there any context to go with this mysterious post lol


It's about what the fella said the other day. Caused a bit of a stir but things eventually settled down. Hopefully things don't re-escalate over the holiday weekend but if they do there might be some guilty pleasure to be found inside the silver lining of that cloud. Until next time, sports fans, the world keeps turnin'...


----------



## Trivette

thatonewwefanguy said:


> At least I'm getting a reaction lol, yes, hit that dislike button, DO IT!


Reminds me of the old days; some users would go out of their way to collect full red rep bars.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

I hope nobody lets her know Orson Welles died. There's only so much ancient news she can bear hearing for the first time.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Who's Stacey Dash and what's a DMX? Isn't that a fictional drug from a 90s teen show?


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Magic is real if your subject is a gullible enough patsy who allows prophecies of doom to be projected into his head with no resistance. If you believe you are cursed the halo of demons will be wrapped around your head until you are deceased. Find your pathway of least resistance and you too can become a magician. You will not find a real magician in a castle, on Netflix, or in Vegas. Magic is faith-based practice but not meant to be mainstreamed.



yeahbaby! said:


> Who's Stacey Dash and what's a DMX? Isn't that a fictional drug from a 90s teen show?


Stacey Dash is an actress who was in the film Clueless and also played the role of the token black person on Fox News panels. She'd sit there like Michael Cole with Vince McMahon in her earpiece feeding her answers on racial issues when those questions came up. She realized she was used, she quit to pursue a career of enjoying massive amounts of narcotics while inviting the cops in occasionally to discuss domestic disputes, and will probably end up as a Lot Lizard in Mesa, Arizona some day. I think DMX squeezed a couple, maybe a few loads in her.

*If I'm lyin', I'm dyin'...*








_The Energizer Bunny of self-loathing. Still gooooing..._


----------



## ShadowAngel

yeahbaby! said:


> what's a DMX


Some criiminal, animal abusing junkie, who produced about 20 children, couldn't support them financially, spent more time in prison for all kinds of crimes and died from his massive drug abuse. 
In other words: The only tears that should be shed over his death, are tears of joy. 

Also why is this news worthy? Time moves so fast, it's easy to miss a certain person dying if you're not constantly harvesting all news channels. It can happen easily.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

ShadowAngel said:


> Some criiminal, animal abusing junkie, who produced about 20 children, couldn't support them financially, spent more time in prison for all kinds of crimes and died from his massive drug abuse.
> In other words: The only tears that should be shed over his death, are tears of joy.
> 
> Also why is this news worthy? Time moves so fast, it's easy to miss a certain person dying if you're not constantly harvesting all news channels. It can happen easily.


I forgot about that part. DMX's grave should have a urinal cake instead of a tombstone.

Not only did they take your job they stole your man too. Take notes, bubbleheads...


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Vegetables are the best part of a dish if you ask me.


----------



## FriedTofu

Tipping culture needs to die. Worst non-bombing export from North America. I am saving my tips if 15% is considered being a cheapskate. Might as well buy an extra treat if I am going to be shamed either way.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

FriedTofu said:


> Tipping culture needs to die. Worst non-bombing export from North America. I am saving my tips if 15% is considered being a cheapskate. Might as well buy an extra treat if I am going to be shamed either way.


You guys are so infamous for stiffing servers even my black friends are too embarrassed to share a table with you.


----------



## FriedTofu

BlueEyedDevil said:


> You guys are so infamous for stiffing servers even my black friends are too embarrassed to share a table with you.


Yeah if 15% is seen as stiffing, I might as well pay zero.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

FriedTofu said:


> Yeah if 15% is seen as stiffing, I might as well pay zero.


You're one of the good ones then. There are British people who have lived in Santa Monica for 2 years, damn sure know better, and still give zero. Fish-bellied, chain-smoking, overly-fastidious, limp-wristed twats for not taking care of their servers.


----------



## FriedTofu

BlueEyedDevil said:


> You're one of the good ones then. There are British people who have lived in Santa Monica for 2 years, damn sure know better, and still give zero. Fish-bellied, chain-smoking, overly-fastidious, limp-wristed twats for not taking care of their servers.


Tipping is optional. I will always support their right to give zero. This practice of social shaming ordinary folks to pay more than the listed price is stupid. Paying extra to stoke your ego while eating out is one of the dumbest cultural export.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

FriedTofu said:


> Tipping is optional. I will always support their right to give zero. This practice of social shaming ordinary folks to pay more than the listed price is stupid. Paying extra to stoke your ego while eating out is one of the dumbest cultural export.


If I can stoke my ego with a mere few bucks I find that to be a wise investment. Stoking that ego may get something else stroked if there is a +1 accompanying you.

Let me ask you something... If I came to your country and started tipping would my generosity be appreciated or would I be dismissed as a boob? I like to show gratitude for good service. I tend to be the friendly, chatty type and enjoy asking questions. Sometimes I give the guy money for putting up with me to be honest.


----------



## FriedTofu

BlueEyedDevil said:


> If I can stoke my ego with a mere few bucks I find that to be a wise investment. Stoking that ego may get something else stroked if there is a +1 accompanying you.
> 
> Let me ask you something... If I came to your country and started tipping would my generosity be appreciated or would I be dismissed as a boob? I like to show gratitude for good service. I tend to be the friendly, chatty type and enjoy asking questions. Sometimes I give the guy money for putting up with me to be honest.


You will be dismissed as a boob if you make a big deal out of it. Especially if the servers reject it but you insist on it.

Tipping culture is no different from accepting corruption is fine.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

FriedTofu said:


> You will be dismissed as a boob if you make a big deal out of it. Especially if the servers reject it but you insist on it.
> 
> Tipping culture is no different from accepting corruption is fine.


I'm not going to dance on the table or waterboard the guy until he accepts. As for me, I appreciate kindness from other cultures that I don't usually see here. Those are decent people to me going the extra mile so I would not consider them boobs or look down my nose at them. The words corruption and gratuity are not synonyms to me. Nothing unethical about tipping.


----------



## FriedTofu

BlueEyedDevil said:


> I'm not going to dance on the table or waterboard the guy until he accepts. As for me, I appreciate kindness from other cultures that I don't usually see here. Those are decent people to me going the extra mile so I would not consider them boobs or look down my nose at them. The words corruption and gratuity are not synonyms to me. Nothing unethical about tipping.


If you don't tip, I will spit in your food.

If you don't pay me under the table, I will deny you your application.

Same thing.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

How many times do you think you've had your food spit in all the times you visited America?


----------



## FriedTofu

BlueEyedDevil said:


> How many times do you think you've had your food spit in all the times you visited America?


Would anyone really know the answer?


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

FriedTofu said:


> Would anyone really know the answer?


That's why I asked "do you think"? What experience or experiences eating at places in America while you were physically inside of America led you to believe your food may have been spit in? First hand knowledge if it is available please.


----------



## FriedTofu

BlueEyedDevil said:


> That's why I asked "do you think"? What experience or experiences eating at places in America while you were physically inside of America led you to believe your food may have been spit in? First hand knowledge if it is available please.


You can try not tipping for a month at a regular place you patron as an experiment for all of us to find out.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

FriedTofu said:


> You can try not tipping for a month at a regular place you patron as an experiment for all of us to find out.


Can you please answer the question I had for you above as it was asked so I know whether or not to acknowledge this statement?


----------



## FriedTofu

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Can you please answer the question I had for you above as it was asked so I know whether or not to acknowledge this statement?


Like I already said, nobody can tell. 

If spitting in food is too insulting to your sensibility, how about having the experience ruined because of tip issues? Purposefully being slow to do simple things like taking orders or billing. Though that is probably a thing in the past with more self-service means of ordering. Also I've seen videos of temper tantrum by food deliveries people when they found out the tip is not big enough.

Tipping culture just encourages a shakedown much like corruption in other places of work. A little 'coffee money' to get things done 'faster' because the alternative is keep you waiting for the sake of waiting.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Tofu, have you ever been to America? If so, what is your favorite city?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Damn this heat. It's currently 109F outside and will hit 115. I feel like I almost have heatstroke and I'm inside. I have a doctor's appt tomorrow at this time and I can't miss it. Better go drink some more agua. lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Damn this heat. It's currently 109F outside and will hit 115. I feel like I almost have heatstroke and I'm inside. I have a doctor's appt tomorrow at this time and I can't miss it. Better go drink some more agua. lol


How’s your mom?


----------



## AliFrazier100

Restaurant workers spitting in food is an extreme rarity. Something that does happen is delivery drivers eating some of your food, like French fries.


----------



## Adapting

AliFrazier100 said:


> Restaurant workers spitting in food is an extreme rarity. Something that does happen is delivery drivers eating some of your food, like French fries.


The spit gives it extra flavor.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Eastwood said:


> How’s your mom?


She's in the ICU but no real information yet. I'm glad she's there today though because there may be rolling electrical blackouts and the hospitals have backups when the power goes out.


----------



## FriedTofu

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Tofu, have you ever been to America? If so, what is your favorite city?


Not for 20 years I'm afraid. Would probably say San Diego.


AliFrazier100 said:


> Restaurant workers spitting in food is an extreme rarity. Something that does happen is delivery drivers eating some of your food, like French fries.


So the stories are true about stealing food? Ewwwwwwwww.


----------



## AliFrazier100

FriedTofu said:


> So the stories are true about stealing food? Ewwwwwwwww.


1 In 4 Food Delivery Drivers Admit To Eating Your Food


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

FriedTofu said:


> Not for 20 years I'm afraid. Would probably say San Diego.


San Diego is a great restaurant town. Lots of cool spots by the Gas Lamp. I like San Diego because that's where I met my wife. I hope she doesn't like San Diego less for the same reason.


----------



## .757841

Dicks last resort was 1 of my favorite spots


BlueEyedDevil said:


> San Diego is a great restaurant town. Lots of cool spots by the Gas Lamp. I like San Diego because that's where I met my wife. I hope she doesn't like San Diego less for the same reason.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

I used to go to Dick's Last Resort but I haven't since I got married.


----------



## .757841

BlueEyedDevil said:


> I used to go to Dick's Last Resort but I haven't since I got married.


That is probably a wise decision. Lol! I was in the USMC .....looking back? Damn. I did a lot of stupid stuff. Renting a Uhaul box truck with 24 ppl n going to Tijuana.....another bad idea! I'm single by choice today! I never wanna put a female through my wild side.
Lol!



rhimach8 said:


> That is probably a wise decision. Lol! I was in the USMC .....looking back? Damn. I did a lot of stupid stuff. Renting a Uhaul box truck with 24 ppl n going to Tijuana.....another bad idea! I'm single by choice today! I never wanna put a female through my wild side.
> Lol!





rhimach8 said:


> That is probably a wise decision. Lol! I was in the USMC .....looking back? Damn. I did a lot of stupid stuff. Renting a Uhaul box truck with 24 ppl n going to Tijuana.....another bad idea! I'm single by choice today! I never wanna put a female through my wild side.
> Lol!


I am probably way older than you. Lol! Prince was the music. 2pac was alive then too


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

rhimach8 said:


> That is probably a wise decision. Lol! I was in the USMC .....looking back? Damn. I did a lot of stupid stuff. Renting a Uhaul box truck with 24 ppl n going to Tijuana.....another bad idea! I'm single by choice today! I never wanna put a female through my wild side.


You and me both could probably make Psychiatrists jump to their deaths out of open windows. In Santa Monica, we have many dick resorts; just look for the neon sign. Cops don't care so we won't be having any dick's last resort coming soon. If you see the word "Foot" on the sign that's just Mandarin for "Cock" You're a Marine. You know the drill.


----------



## .757841

BlueEyedDevil said:


> You and me both could probably make Psychiatrists jump to their deaths out of open windows. In Santa Monica, we have many dick resorts; just look for the neon sign. Cops don't care so we won't be having any dick's last resort coming soon. If you see the word "Foot" on the sign that's just Mandarin for "Cock" You're a Marine. You know the drill.


Lmao! That's freaking awesome. I was a 6' tall mean fucker when I was in. Ppl hated my ass. I worked with force recon and navy seals.... Those fuckers are crazy. Unfortunately I had a steady gf. She was cool. I was 20 when I got to Cali. I'm from europe by birth. But I'm half cherokee. Dark brown hair. Permanent tan. Mistaken for Mexican. But that's cool. Idgaf. I'm the definition of mutt. A girl asked what my name meant in Europe after I got out of the military. I told her. I'm American our names don't mean shit! Later I found out it means king or Prince. To me Prince was a badass motherfucker. I liked his music. Look it up. You'll figure out my first name. My last name is a color. I'm colorblind. For real. N I'm an artist. The USMC fucked me up a bit I saw n had to do some wild shit. 96-99 was wild back then. I paint now for PTSD reasons.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I was mistaken for Italian once in high school. I have no idea as I don’t think I look Italian at all. She thought I was because my eyes are very dark.


----------



## .757841

rhimach8 said:


> Lmao! That's freaking awesome. I was a 6' tall mean fucker when I was in. Ppl hated my ass. I worked with force recon and navy seals.... Those fuckers are crazy. Unfortunately I had a steady gf. She was cool. I was 20 when I got to Cali. I'm from europe by birth. But I'm half cherokee. Dark brown hair. Permanent tan. Mistaken for Mexican. But that's cool. Idgaf. I'm the definition of mutt. A girl asked what my name meant in Europe after I got out of the military. I told her. I'm American our names don't mean shit! Later I found out it means king or Prince. To me Prince was a badass motherfucker. I liked his music. Look it up. You'll figure out my first name. My last name is a color. I'm colorblind. For real. N I'm an artist. The USMC fucked me up a bit I saw n had to do some wild shit. 96-99 was wild back then. I paint now for PTSD reasons.


Cali didn't play. Clinton was big on the cartel n immigration shit. I was on the rifle range every 3 months. Shooting expert hung over . hell I could teach the snap in week long class. Pmi gave me a week off. Every 3 months. Sight alignment sight picture. Slow steady trigger squeeze. Lol. Not in combat situations. Lol! Lol. Shoot at everything shooting at you! 22 years ago. I remember that stuff. Work hard play hard. My buddy's 21st bday ...he thought a mailbox was an ATM. Sigh. You will appreciate this



Eastwood said:


> I was mistaken for Italian once in high school. I have no idea as I don’t think I look Italian at all. She thought I was because my eyes are very dark.


ythisya gotta just roll with it man. My grandparents are cherokee. I was born in Germany. Lol.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I’m just the palest fake Italian out there then lol


----------



## .757841

Eastwood said:


> I’m just the palest fake Italian out there then lol


Lol. Drive thru the middle of Compton California. That will scare you fast. I passed a cop running a red light. He knew I was getting away from where I had no business being.



rhimach8 said:


> Lol. Drive thru the middle of Compton California. That will scare you fast. I passed a cop running a red light. He knew I was getting away from where I had no business being.


I've lived in 15 countries. Speak 3 languages n am stuck in the bible belt. Covered in tattoos in the Southeast. Fml. Single for 7 years. Looking for a solid 7 female my age .....lol everyone here is a 3. 4 if you are lucky. Lol.



rhimach8 said:


> I've lived in 15 countries. Speak 3 languages n am stuck in the bible belt. Covered in tattoos in the Southeast. Fml. Single for 7 years. Looking for a solid 7 female my age .....lol everyone here is a 3. 4 if you are lucky. Lol.


A dude I played flag football with in East Los Angeles got my damn work # on base ....carlos told me he was going to prison for a few years n wanted to play football the weekend before he left. Trust me.....ive seen n done a lot worse than being called Italian. You are golden bro. No worries.



rhimach8 said:


> A dude I played flag football with in East Los Angeles got my damn work # on base ....carlos told me he was going to prison for a few years n wanted to play football the weekend before he left. Trust me.....ive seen n done a lot worse than being called Italian. You are golden bro. No worries.


My gf had a cousin Angie. Who was a cheerleader for the San Diego gulls? Semi pro hockey team....she was almost a charger girl. Idk why she wasn't. She was badass! Out of 10 she was a 12. I paid for all the bad shit I done every time she hugged me! Total punishment! Lol!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Well I’m not a bro and certainly never insulted by being mistaken for Italian as I enjoy Italians, was just a strange mistake as I don’t resemble one. Well, maybe the cussing ha


----------



## .757841

Eastwood said:


> Well I’m not a bro and certainly never insulted by being mistaken for Italian as I enjoy Italians, was just a strange mistake as I don’t resemble one. Well, maybe the cussing ha


Bro or not . you are cool. Either way it's all good. Ppl mistake me for races all the time. I'm like que pasa vato?



rhimach8 said:


> Bro or not . you are cool. Either way it's all good. Ppl mistake me for races all the time. I'm like que pasa vato?


I got carded the other day in a grocery store! I have 2 half sleeves. By a 50-60 yr old lady. I'm like wth? N laughed. I'm 47 next month.


----------



## Chelsea

Admin adding more smilies as we speak


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Chelsea said:


> Admin adding more smilies as we speak


Nice

I like this one.


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Anyone's reaction to a laughing Brock Lesnar.


----------



## The Golden Shovel

When bathing a cat(due to a skin condition) it's probably the worst time to try a new accent. Various plasters suggest northern Irish was a bad call.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

The Golden Shovel said:


> When bathing a cat(due to a skin condition) it's probably the worst time to try a new accent. Various plasters suggest northern Irish was a bad call.


Tommy Lee Jones had crabs.


----------



## AliFrazier100

The police shot an armed man at a gas station across the street from me today. No word on his condition.


----------



## Oneel88

AliFrazier100 said:


> The police shot an armed man at a gas station across the street from me today. No word on his condition.


Holy moly, bet you can check it out on local news soon. No way they wouldn't write about this.
Reminds me of that one time some folks with hunting rifles had a standoff with a police while I was driving by. That was wild as hell!


----------



## Lm2

After four months of waiting finally got my passport


----------



## AliFrazier100

Update: The man is in stable condition.

The police were following someone with a warrant. At the gas station, he hit an officer with his car. The officer shot him through the windshield.


----------



## FriedTofu

Loving all the new(old) Alexa and Becky smilies.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Be neato if we could get this smiley...


----------



## Mister Abigail

My gardener wears so much axe body spray you can smell it from thirty feet away.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I wish people at my work would use any kind of body spray.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

I wish people in highschool would learn these two concepts, how a line works and flushing the damn toilet, fucking nasty ass idiots.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Went on a little trip around England this last week, turns out we went to Buckingham Palace on the worst day (one of the stewards told me at least 100,000 people had been there until we arrived) and this was the closest we could get unless we wanted to wait another 5+ hours to go upto the gates, ha. Also, Churchill's palace in Oxford actually was pretty good, would recommend to anyone


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

So this week while I was away in Vermont, I had Sriracha for the first time and now I'm hooked. Just enough mix of sweet and hot.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Super Sexy Steele said:


> So this week while I was away in Vermont, I had Sriracha for the first time and now I'm hooked. Just enough mix of sweet and hot.


Try some Honey-Sriracha Wings. Check your local Vietnamese spot.


----------



## Mister Abigail

Super Sexy Steele said:


> So this week while I was away in Vermont, I had Sriracha for the first time and now I'm hooked. Just enough mix of sweet and hot.


Put it on peanut butter


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Mister Abigail said:


> Put it on peanut butter


Can't do peanut butter unfortunately


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Super Sexy Steele said:


> Can't do peanut butter unfortunately


Well, that sucks.


----------



## Bagelalmond

Watching Jillian Hall returning to WWE in 2021 during a Royal Rumble match makes me feel like I’m old now. I made a friend named Jillian five years ago and I can’t believe so much time has passed.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Geez, fast food is expensive now. 5 bucks for a large fries at BK. Get bent.


----------



## FriedTofu

Bagelalmond said:


> Watching Jillian Hall returning to WWE in 2021 during a Royal Rumble match makes me feel like I’m old now. I made a friend named Jillian five years ago and I can’t believe so much time has passed.


I am dreading when the twenties is going to be used more in reference to the 2020's more than the 1920's.


----------



## Oneel88

FriedTofu said:


> I am dreading when the twenties is going to be used more in reference to the 2020's more than the 1920's.


Feels old man...90s been 30 years ago already, and I didn't even notice...


----------



## Mister Abigail

I nearly banged Chelsea Green last night. She had to put her daughter to bed and get ready for the night and plant some carrots but then I woke up. She was down for it though.


----------



## Chelsea

I nearly had a heart attack when reading the post above


----------



## Blonde

Seth Grimes said:


> Went on a little trip around England this last week, turns out we went to Buckingham Palace on the worst day (one of the stewards told me at least 100,000 people had been there until we arrived) and this was the closest we could get unless we wanted to wait another 5+ hours to go upto the gates, ha. Also, Churchill's palace in Oxford actually was pretty good, would recommend to anyone
> 
> View attachment 133520
> 
> 
> View attachment 133521


I never knew PewDiePie was a member of this forum!


----------



## Mister Abigail

Not my type, one too many penis.


----------



## Chelsea

Not this clever and original insult 😭😭😭


----------



## Mister Abigail

sorry i forgot you people only speak in gif.


----------



## Chelsea

I can speak in tweets too:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171679769496367104
And I definitely forgive you, Abby. Trust me when I say this, my..........friend!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Soooo a city had some coyote attacks and they caught 2 and euthanized them, looking for a third. People were feeding them, on top of, you know, shitty humans taking their homes away so they had nowhere to go. Anyway, they bit some people, probably because they tried to pet them or whatever. Just gross how humans easily put an animal down, but, someone with a lengthy criminal record can get outta jail and shoot a bunch of people, killing 3 (happened a few weeks ago). I hate people.


----------



## Oneel88

I mean biggest problem imo is not coyote attacking people, but how many pets coyotes usually take off if they appear near towns. Had 2 cats being killed by coyotes so kinda hard to like 'em. Still kinda ass behavior to just kill those instead of relocatin 'em back to the wild.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Mister Abigail said:


> Not my type, one too many penis.









Eastwood said:


> Soooo a city had some coyote attacks and they caught 2 and euthanized them, looking for a third. People were feeding them, on top of, you know, shitty humans taking their homes away so they had nowhere to go. Anyway, they bit some people, probably because they tried to pet them or whatever. Just gross how humans easily put an animal down, but, someone with a lengthy criminal record can get outta jail and shoot a bunch of people, killing 3 (happened a few weeks ago). *I hate people.*


Don't we all? People are stupid, and the smart ones have to babysit the dumb ones.


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## Lady Eastwood

I am so fucking PUMPED for Dahmer on Netflix tomorrow, binge time, baby.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Eastwood said:


> I am so fucking PUMPED for Dahmer on Netflix tomorrow, binge time, baby.


Thanks for the heads up. Just saw the trailer on Dahmer - Monster: The Jeffrey Dahmer Story (TV Mini Series 2022) - IMDb

Is it safe to assume you've already seen My Friend Dahmer from 2017? My Friend Dahmer (2017) - IMDb

Lastly, have you ever seen a film called Henry, Portrait Of A Serial Killer with Michael Rooker? Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer (1986) - IMDb


----------



## Lady Eastwood

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Just saw the trailer on Dahmer - Monster: The Jeffrey Dahmer Story (TV Mini Series 2022) - IMDb
> 
> Is it safe to assume you've already seen My Friend Dahmer from 2017? My Friend Dahmer (2017) - IMDb
> 
> Lastly, have you ever seen a film called Henry, Portrait Of A Serial Killer with Michael Rooker? Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer (1986) - IMDb


Yep, I’ve always been fascinated with serial killers. I want to understand their minds, their motives, how they got from point A to point B in their life. I’ve been really mad before, but, couldn’t even imagine killing another human being….crazy how they don’t have that part of the mind that “stops them” from doing it.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Guess which one I am
(ignore the bots)


----------



## AliFrazier100

Here's an interesting serial killer story. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_James_DeAngelo

Got caught in 2018.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Former cop, wowwwww


----------



## Seth Grimes

Rhhodes said:


> I never knew PewDiePie was a member of this forum!


I've heard that one a lot surprisingly ha


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Why is it when you get individual packets of salt and pepper there is a ton of salt in that one but hardly any pepper in the other one?


----------



## AliFrazier100

People tend to use salt more than pepper.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Great documentary about lunch in England.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Eastwood said:


> Yep, I’ve always been fascinated with serial killers. I want to understand their minds, their motives, how they got from point A to point B in their life. I’ve been really mad before, but, couldn’t even imagine killing another human being….crazy how they don’t have that part of the mind that “stops them” from doing it.


It takes a lot to kill a person. It takes even more if there is no motive or provocation. Most people cannot do that. You are more normal than you imagine. If people are sick enough and have spent too much of their existence encircled by misery they may be hard to figure out.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

BlueEyedDevil said:


> It takes a lot to kill a person. It takes even more if there is no motive or provocation. Most people cannot do that. You are more normal than you imagine. If people are sick enough and have spent too much of their existence encircled by misery they may be hard to figure out.


I’m so interested in the mind. That serial killer stuff is deep.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Eastwood said:


> I’m so interested in the mind. That serial killer stuff is deep.


Don't go too deep. You are too nice of a lady. Serial killers are scum... lost souls... misfits. Pathetic.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Don't go too deep. You are too nice of a lady. Serial killers are scum... lost souls... misfits. Pathetic.


Oh I certainly wouldn’t do what they do, I just want to know how they got to that point lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I was today years old when i finally googled what an ‘incel’ means

…. Is this for fucking real?

there’s dudes like this? Like…. wtf


----------



## FriedTofu

There are also femcels. But most probably will just class them as jealous bitches.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Eastwood said:


> Oh I certainly wouldn’t do what they do, I just want to know how they got to that point lol


I know. You're a nice girl with a lot to offer. I hope your life is full of happy thoughts and good times.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I was today years old when i finally googled what an ‘incel’ means
> 
> …. Is this for fucking real?
> 
> there’s dudes like this? Like…. wtf


Stop now before you learn anymore terrible things.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Kenny's Ghost said:


> Stop now before you learn anymore terrible things.


i stopped, i stopped XD XD XD


----------



## FriedTofu

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i stopped, i stopped XD XD XD


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I had previously updated my mother's condition in the birthday thread because the last time she was hospitalized was just after her birthday. Sadly she has been taken back to the hospital today. I cannot remember if that is 4 or 5 times there this summer.

Hoping for the best again. To compound matters for me, I currently have been effectively blinded in my right eye and hopefully the eye doctor can advise me on a course of action to take because this is no ordinary floater. I can only see light and some color but everything is through a mirky liquidy prism,

So how was your day?  


I must have done some fucked up shit in a past life.


----------



## Banez

I hope she comes out from hospital for you and your eye will get better.


----------



## AliFrazier100

Shiv, I hope your Mom gets better, and hope your eye is OK.


----------



## FriedTofu

This might be the hidden price for you loving redheads too much. 

Hope you and your Mom get well soon.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Hi Cat, I’ve watched the first four episodes of the Netflix Dahmer series. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

@SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE hope your mom gets better, and yourself. Best wishes, friend.



BlueEyedDevil said:


> Hi Cat, I’ve watched the first four episodes of the Netflix Dahmer series. Thanks for the recommendation.



What are your thoughts so far?

If anyone needs any serial killer recommendations, I’m your gal


----------



## Honey Bucket

The Dahmer series is fantastic. One of the best things Netflix have put out the last decade.

No sign of Greg though.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

HOLY FUCKING SHIT


MY MAN HUGH BACK AS WOLVERINE IN DEADPOOL 3

MY SOUL LEFT MY BODY


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Eastwood said:


> What are your thoughts so far?
> 
> If anyone needs any serial killer recommendations, I’m your gal


It's pretty detailed being 10 episodes. I've watched 7 now. This is not something you'd watch for enjoyment but there are details about Jeffrey Dahmer that I was not aware of. I would also recommend it for anyone who has an interest. I'm watching it by myself as it's not something I want to share with my wife who is a beacon of light and love to me. Darkness is something I'd rather experience myself out in my own coldness.

I have an extensive collection of Horror Films from many countries and eras. I also have 2 boxes of video discs that I only show certain people.

Little update... Me and my wife had Dinner at Chili's. When it was time to take our drink orders our server was a gay skinny Black guy. After watching Jeffrey Dahmer for 7 hours I felt protective over my waiter. I looked to his left and then to his right prepared to pounce on the first White guy wielding a hammer.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

worth the listen to get a smile


----------



## FriedTofu

Cat videos are still undefeated on youtube after 17 years.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@Eastwood These are my favorite "Cat" videos.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I work hard on my material, ty for watching.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

So I have what can only be termed a bittersweet update on my mother. She finally returned home today which made me really happy. Unfortunately she has entered into what is known as hospice care which is a nicer way to say "end of life care."

There will be no more hospital trips. There are nurses and various people who will come here and try to keep her comfortable. She'll be surrounded by her immediate family and all our precious dogs. She shall want for nothing.

All I can do is cherish every remaining moment I have with her and be thankful for all the years of memories. I'll stay positive around her and pray that somehow things become better.🙏🙏🙏

I do dread my next post here because it will be to announce that she is at peace and has been called home.

Please take care, WF. And if you still have your parents, Hug them. Don't leave anything left unsaid.
🧡 🧡


----------



## AliFrazier100

That's really sad, Shiv. I hope you and your mother make the time left quality time.


----------



## FriedTofu

Half glass full perspective says at least the family get to say goodbye peacefully.


----------



## Bagelalmond

Why do deleted threads take me to league debates section after they become inaccessible on this forum?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Bagelalmond said:


> Why do deleted threads take me to league debates section after they become inaccessible on this forum?


When we delete threads, you guys shouldn’t be able to see anything because the thread disappears and there is no link, unless you have it saved in a message or something. Not sure why it would go to debate section.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> So I have what can only be termed a bittersweet update on my mother. She finally returned home today which made me really happy. Unfortunately she has entered into what is known as hospice care which is a nicer way to say "end of life care."
> 
> There will be no more hospital trips. There are nurses and various people who will come here and try to keep her comfortable. She'll be surrounded by her immediate family and all our precious dogs. She shall want for nothing.
> 
> All I can do is cherish every remaining moment I have with her and be thankful for all the years of memories. I'll stay positive around her and pray that somehow things become better.🙏🙏🙏
> 
> I do dread my next post here because it will be to announce that she is at peace and has been called home.
> 
> Please take care, WF. And if you still have your parents, Hug them. Don't leave anything left unsaid.
> 🧡 🧡


i am sorry to hear Shiv - but i am also glad you still have the opportunity to care for her, and chat and drink a coffee or tea

my thoughts are with you and your family

❤❤❤


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

With an incredibly heavy heart, I am so sorry to announce that my Mother passed away in her sleep this morning. She was so strong and was a true fighter. She fought so hard these last 3 months. I'm so proud of her.

She was the strongest person I ever knew, far stronger than I.

I just wanted to thank those of you who liked her birthday post or her getting out of the hospital news. Every positive thought was truly appreciated. 









So allow me to thank all of you: @Chelsea @THANOS @Eastwood @LifeInCattleClass @EvaAngel @Stellar @otbr87 @thatonewwefanguy @AliFrazier100 @fabi1982 @Banez @BlueEyedDevil @FriedTofu @DammitChrist @AlexfromAus

Special thanks to @Showstopper whom I forgot because I am not tthinking clearly right now.

Rest well, Mom. No more pain and you are at peace. 🙏🙏🙏I'll always love you dearly.😍😍😍


----------



## Adapting

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> With an incredibly heavy heart, I am so sorry to announce that my Mother passed away in her sleep this morning. She was so strong and was a true fighter. She fought so hard these last 3 months. I'm so proud of her.
> 
> She was the strongest person I ever knew, far stronger than I.
> 
> I just wanted to thank those of you who liked her birthday post or her getting out of the hospital news. Every positive thought was truly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So allow me to thank all of you: @Chelsea @THANOS @Eastwood @LifeInCattleClass @EvaAngel @Stellar @otbr87 @thatonewwefanguy @AliFrazier100 @fabi1982 @Banez @BlueEyedDevil @FriedTofu @DammitChrist @AlexfromAus
> 
> Rest well, Mom. No more pain and you are at peace. 🙏🙏🙏I'll always love you dearly.😍😍😍


May she rest in peace brother.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> With an incredibly heavy heart, I am so sorry to announce that my Mother passed away in her sleep this morning. She was so strong and was a true fighter. She fought so hard these last 3 months. I'm so proud of her.
> 
> She was the strongest person I ever knew, far stronger than I.
> 
> I just wanted to thank those of you who liked her birthday post or her getting out of the hospital news. Every positive thought was truly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So allow me to thank all of you: @Chelsea @THANOS @Eastwood @LifeInCattleClass @EvaAngel @Stellar @otbr87 @thatonewwefanguy @AliFrazier100 @fabi1982 @Banez @BlueEyedDevil @FriedTofu @DammitChrist @AlexfromAus
> 
> Rest well, Mom. No more pain and you are at peace. 🙏🙏🙏I'll always love you dearly.😍😍😍


mate, i am so sorry to hear this.

my heart goes out to you and your family

i know it’ll be tough, but know that you are in the thoughts of people all over the world

rest well Shiv’s mom ❤ ❤ ❤🙏🙏🙏


----------



## EvaAngel

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> With an incredibly heavy heart, I am so sorry to announce that my Mother passed away in her sleep this morning. She was so strong and was a true fighter. She fought so hard these last 3 months. I'm so proud of her.
> 
> She was the strongest person I ever knew, far stronger than I.
> 
> I just wanted to thank those of you who liked her birthday post or her getting out of the hospital news. Every positive thought was truly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So allow me to thank all of you: @Chelsea @THANOS @Eastwood @LifeInCattleClass @EvaAngel @Stellar @otbr87 @thatonewwefanguy @AliFrazier100 @fabi1982 @Banez @BlueEyedDevil @FriedTofu @DammitChrist @AlexfromAus
> 
> Rest well, Mom. No more pain and you are at peace. 🙏🙏🙏I'll always love you dearly.😍😍😍


So sorry to hear this, sending all the positive thoughts your way. From my admittedly minimal knowledge it sounds like you did a wonderful job taking care of her these last few months so you should be proud, you're stronger than you think. Make sure to take care of yourself now. My sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

SHIVV, the story of your mother's passing reminded me of my own mother's passing. Hang in there...


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Holy shit, Shivvy, so sorry to hear about your mom. We all are here for you, your little wrestling family. That’s awful


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Eastwood said:


> Holy shit, Shivvy, so sorry to hear about your mom. We all are here for you, your little wrestling family. That’s awful


Thank you so much, Cat.

The hospice nurse saw her yesterday, and privately told my sister that she thought my Mom had another month or so left in her. So even though we knew this was coning, it was still quite a shock.

It will be hard, but I'll be fine. I truly appreciate your kind words. I wish the best for you and your family. Be well. 🧡


----------



## AliFrazier100

Very sorry to hear that, Shiv. My condolences.

Hope you're doing OK.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

AliFrazier100 said:


> Very sorry to hear that, Shiv. My condolences.
> 
> Hope you're doing OK.


Thank you, man.  I will be okay, just not totally yet. I am still in the phase of not being used to her being gone and forgetting for a second. There was something just on tv I was excited to share with her then reality smacked me in the face.

I'll be fine. I have some wonderful friends who already have caught me because I was freefalling at first. I have a lot of great memories with her and I'll let her strength inspire me to carry on and honor her memory.


----------



## AliFrazier100

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Thank you, man.  I will be okay, just not totally yet. I am still in the phase of not being used to her being gone and forgetting for a second. There was something just on tv I was excited to share with her then reality smacked me in the face.
> 
> I'll be fine. I have some wonderful friends who already have caught me because I was freefalling at first. I have a lot of great memories with her and I'll let her strength inspire me to carry on and honor her memory.


Glad you're handling it well.


----------



## ThirdMan

I don't usually check in on this thread, but @SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE , I just noticed your recent posts, and my condolences on the loss of your mother. Take care.


----------



## Banez

Sorry for your loss Shiv.


----------



## FriedTofu

Saw another resident stray cat running away like a pussy from a rat tonight. A TINY rat this time. Kitty stalked and got close to her prey and whacked it a few times. But ran like a pussy when the rat ran into her legs and she gave up and ran a short distance away to pout. And the tiny rat just slowly strolled away.

Feeding them daily have made some of them useless loaves of cuteness! Almost like humans!


----------



## Dickhead1990

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> With an incredibly heavy heart, I am so sorry to announce that my Mother passed away in her sleep this morning. She was so strong and was a true fighter. She fought so hard these last 3 months. I'm so proud of her.
> 
> She was the strongest person I ever knew, far stronger than I.
> 
> I just wanted to thank those of you who liked her birthday post or her getting out of the hospital news. Every positive thought was truly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So allow me to thank all of you: @Chelsea @THANOS @Eastwood @LifeInCattleClass @EvaAngel @Stellar @otbr87 @thatonewwefanguy @AliFrazier100 @fabi1982 @Banez @BlueEyedDevil @FriedTofu @DammitChrist @AlexfromAus
> 
> Special thanks to @Showstopper whom I forgot because I am not tthinking clearly right now.
> 
> Rest well, Mom. No more pain and you are at peace. 🙏🙏🙏I'll always love you dearly.😍😍😍


I'm so sorry to hear about your mum dude. Sending lots of love to you and your family


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Dickhead1990 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your mum dude. Sending lots of love to you and your family


Thank you, man. I truly appreciate it.

It's been tough. I'll be fine. Spent all summer doing my best to help her and I am comforted that she is at peace now. My dogs are very sad though. They go and sniff the bed she was in and are clearly waiting for her to return. They did the same thing when my father passed in 2018. You don't get purer love than you do from a pet. It's a very beautiful thing to see. Brings a tear to my already teary eye.

Please take care.


----------



## Dickhead1990

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Thank you, man. I truly appreciate it.
> 
> It's been tough. I'll be fine. Spent all summer doing my best to help her and I am comforted that she is at peace now. My dogs are very sad though. They go and sniff the bed she was in and are clearly waiting for her to return. They did the same thing when my father passed in 2018. You don't get purer love than you do from a pet. It's a very beautiful thing to see. Brings a tear to my already teary eye.
> 
> Please take care.


That's heartbreaking man, but keep strong. You're an awesome dude and you no doubt have lots around you that love you.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

FriedTofu said:


> Saw another resident stray cat running away like a pussy from a rat tonight. A TINY rat this time. Kitty stalked and got close to her prey and whacked it a few times. But ran like a pussy when the rat ran into her legs and she gave up and ran a short distance away to pout. And the tiny rat just slowly strolled away.
> 
> Feeding them daily have made some of them useless loaves of cuteness! Almost like humans!


You're a good man for feeding those cats. My back yard has been used as an animal sanctuary for over 20 years. I'll feed any animal as long as they aren't violent. The supply of food has worked for keeping the peace.


----------



## FriedTofu

BlueEyedDevil said:


> You're a good man for feeding those cats. My back yard has been used as an animal sanctuary for over 20 years. I'll feed any animal as long as they aren't violent. The supply of food has worked for keeping the peace.


Heh I live in apartment blocks. We have like hundreds of households around here. It is like food paradise for these strays with random people giving them food in addition to some dedicated old folks providing daily food and water. They get quite territorial with other cats but run like pussies from other animals and unfamiliar people.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

I'm Tom Prichard. Not that Tom Prichard though. I love me some Jalapeño Poppers!


----------



## fabi1982

Hey Shivv, sorry for your loss  Always hard to lose your mother as a son. Lost mine when I was 12, so I kind of feel your pain, but also your relief. Take care man!! We are all here for you!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

fabi1982 said:


> Hey Shivv, sorry for your loss  Always hard to lose your mother as a son. Lost mine when I was 12, so I kind of feel your pain, but also your relief. Take care man!! We are all here for you!!


I truly appreciate it. Thank you.  

I'm so sorry you lost your Mom when you were so young. Please take care.🙏🙏🙏


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Hey Cat, you watch the Netflix Henry Lee Lucas deal? I think I'm gonna check that one out.









The Confession Killer (TV Mini Series 2019) - IMDb


The Confession Killer: With Bob Prince, Nan Cuba, Hugh Aynesworth, Phil Ryan. Henry Lee Lucas was known as America's most prolific serial killer, admitting to hundreds of murders, but, as DNA results contradict his confessions, will they expose the biggest criminal justice hoax in U.S. history?




www.imdb.com












Henry Lee Lucas Was Considered America’s Most Prolific Serial Killer. But He Was Really a Serial Liar.


‘The Confession Killer’ examines the true story of the man who said he killed nearly 600 people.




getpocket.com


----------



## Lady Eastwood

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Hey Cat, you watch the Netflix Henry Lee Lucas deal? I think I'm gonna check that one out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Confession Killer (TV Mini Series 2019) - IMDb
> 
> 
> The Confession Killer: With Bob Prince, Nan Cuba, Hugh Aynesworth, Phil Ryan. Henry Lee Lucas was known as America's most prolific serial killer, admitting to hundreds of murders, but, as DNA results contradict his confessions, will they expose the biggest criminal justice hoax in U.S. history?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.imdb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Lee Lucas Was Considered America’s Most Prolific Serial Killer. But He Was Really a Serial Liar.
> 
> 
> ‘The Confession Killer’ examines the true story of the man who said he killed nearly 600 people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getpocket.com


Yep I’ve watched it, you feel bad for the guy cuz he’s just so dumb….in an innocent way.

Others you should watch:

The Night Stalker
The Ripper (it’s not Jack the Ripper)
The Staircase

if you haven’t seen them yet (I forget if we had this convo already lol)


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Eastwood said:


> Yep I’ve watched it, you feel bad for the guy cuz he’s just so dumb….in an innocent way.
> 
> Others you should watch:
> 
> The Night Stalker
> The Ripper (it’s not Jack the Ripper)
> The Staircase
> 
> if you haven’t seen them yet (I forget if we had this convo already lol)


Heck yeah! Thanks. Did you ever get around to seeing Michael Rooker in Henry, Portrait Of A Serial Killer? Gotta gotta see that deal for sure.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Heck yeah! Thanks. Did you ever get around to seeing Michael Rooker in Henry, Portrait Of A Serial Killer? Gotta gotta see that deal for sure.


Indeed, Rooker is a cool actor, he does mean/crazy fellas so well.

I think of all of them, Ramirez is the scariest guy. Right up until the end, he just didn’t give a fuck and laughed and n everyone’s faces. He stayed in that Cecil hotel, the documentary about the hotel is also on Netflix, it’s awesome.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Eastwood said:


> Indeed, Rooker is a cool actor, he does mean/crazy fellas so well.
> 
> I think of all of them, Ramirez is the scariest guy. Right up until the end, he just didn’t give a fuck and laughed and n everyone’s faces. He stayed in that Cecil hotel, the documentary about the hotel is also on Netflix, it’s awesome.


I live in LA and remember Ramirez. No one was safe. Anywhere. Anytime. His patterns, victims, and geography deviated which kept him actively on the run for a bit. In the end the police saved Ramirez's life from a mob in East LA that was about to tear him apart like a scene outta The Walking Dead.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

If I could have my way I would cast Stephanie Courtney (AKA Flo from Progressive Insurance) as a deranged killer. Imagine blood splattered all over that pale skin. Turn up the insanity and crank it to 12!









_
Nice The Exorcist shirt..._


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Cold weather is here, which means dry skin and aching bones.


----------



## Banez

Eastwood said:


> Cold weather is here, which means dry skin and aching bones.


Your text "Queen Cobra" made me think of this gif.










Sorry, not sorry


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I stole it from Cobra Kai


----------



## Banez

Cobra Kai is awesome tv show.

I've seen the movies too.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Man this music thread is the most engaged I've been on this forum in forever.


----------



## Adapting

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582056155315986434


----------



## FriedTofu

Dr. Middy said:


> Man this music thread is the most engaged I've been on this forum in forever.


Old people shouting at sky and young people obsessing over their favorite toys. Pitting them against each other always sell.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Dr. Middy said:


> Man this music thread is the most engaged I've been on this forum in forever.



I honestly love that thread, we need more threads like that. The topic of music is always a good one to go back and forth with.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I like this forum but I'm far more interested in movies and music than wrestling right now. The dirt is more interesting than any of the shows. Although I can't stay away! Wrestling continues to be the centre of my entertainment universe for whatever reason.

That's not to say it's all so bad. WWE is fine, I just can't really bring myself to care right now. AEW is just fucking rotten. Although I think that section has enough negativity going around, no reason to bother adding another voice in the bile. Can't help myself with some things though. 👻


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Kenny's Ghost said:


> AEW is just fucking rotten.


It wouldn't be so rotten if they had some reason for these random matches, it feels like Kony Tahn is just putting together wrestling matches just for the sake of wrestling matches.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

thatonewwefanguy said:


> It wouldn't be so rotten if they had some reason for these random matches, it feels like Kony Tahn is just putting together wrestling matches just for the sake of wrestling matches.


It's boring to talk about the same things over and over. Not sure how many times I can rephrase what I don't like about AEW. Easier to just not talk about it haha.

Now if you'll excuse me I'm going to start another Austin walkout thread. Lord knows we've just gotta talk about that for the millionth time.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

I sure am enjoying the Hot Chicken craze we got out here. Finally got chicken that's spicy enough with several different places to get it. Our favorite so far is a place called Main Chick.









Main Chick







www.eatmainchick.com


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Andy Dick has sticky fingers...



https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/andy-dick-arrested-felony-burglary-141705666.html


----------



## AliFrazier100

I'd figure Andy Dick has enough money that he wouldn't steal.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Today was a good day at the mall 




Now I have both Randy pop vinyls


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Finally, we get 70 degree weather all week.







Two days last week were 89F.

I welcome autumn in all its splendor now.


----------



## EvaAngel

Eastwood said:


> View attachment 136410
> 
> 
> Today was a good day at the mall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have both Randy pop vinyls


May i ask about the Roddy Piper figure? Is it a newish release or older? I don't really keep up with wrestling figures but I'd love a decent HotRod figure and i like the look of that one. I'm guessing it might be rare as you have it in its box.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

EvaAngel said:


> May i ask about the Roddy Piper figure? Is it a newish release or older? I don't really keep up with wrestling figures but I'd love a decent HotRod figure and i like the look of that one. I'm guessing it might be rare as you have it in its box.


It’s from the Fury Unmatched line of figures, I got it a very long time ago, not sure how rare it is, but, I think you can find it on ebay, maybe Amazon


----------



## Lady Eastwood

If anyone wants to have some tournament fun and gloating, sign up here 


WF Entertainment Warzone: Fight to the Finish ~ Sign Up Thread | Wrestling Forum


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Hey Cat, we like your collections. I noticed you have a Resident Evil section. What all do you have? Were those books too? Thanks in advance.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

WF's Word of the Day is, No


----------



## Lady Eastwood

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Hey Cat, we like your collections. I noticed you have a Resident Evil section. What all do you have? Were those books too? Thanks in advance.


I have all the games (a few digital) and yes those are the novels, they are awesome! I have Jill’s beret, pop vinyls, books (game books different from the novels), iron on patches, figures, shirts. Best video game series of all time for me


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Eastwood said:


> I have all the games (a few digital) and yes those are the novels, they are awesome! I have Jill’s beret, pop vinyls, books (game books different from the novels), iron on patches, figures, shirts. Best video game series of all time for me


Good stuff. I have the movies on Blu-ray and all the games in physical form for Playstation 1-5. I also just purchased a bunch of Resident Evil games super duper cheap that are still on sale for XBOX.

Cat, I am pretty proud of my Horror Film Collection. I feel I have pretty much everything worth seeing. When people come over I just ask them what they want to see knowing I probably own it. I have 2 other boxes of videos that are so grizzly I keep them hidden away separated from the regular Horror. They would make Charlie Sheen dial 911.

Are you into Spaghetti Westerns? My favorite one is The Great Silence which is directed by Sergio Corbucci who also directed the original Django. I can talk at a fairly good length about that sub-genre. I really love certain Italian filmmakers from the 1960s and 1970s.

Ever notice in many Italian films there is very often a bottle of J&B Scotch on the table with the label always pointing toward the camera with more focus on the bottle than the actors? J&B was giving them free cases of Scotch. Oliver Reed barely made it through to the end of Revolver. Sergio Sollima said they had to shoot his scenes before 2PM before he got too drunk.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Good stuff. I have the movies on Blu-ray and all the games in physical form for Playstation 1-5. I also just purchased a bunch of Resident Evil games super duper cheap that are still on sale for XBOX.
> 
> Cat, I am pretty proud of my Horror Film Collection. I feel I have pretty much everything worth seeing. When people come over I just ask them what they want to see knowing I probably own it. I have 2 other boxes of videos that are so grizzly I keep them hidden away separated from the regular Horror. They would make Charlie Sheen dial 911.
> 
> Are you into Spaghetti Westerns? My favorite one is The Great Silence which is directed by Sergio Corbucci who also directed the original Django. I can talk at a fairly good length about that sub-genre. I really love certain Italian filmmakers from the 1960s and 1970s.
> 
> Ever notice in many Italian films there is very often a bottle of J&B Scotch on the table with the label always pointing toward the camera with more focus on the bottle than the actors? J&B was giving them free cases of Scotch. Oliver Reed barely made it through to the end of Revolver. Sergio Sollima said they had to shoot his scenes before 2PM before he got too drunk.


Brother Blue, you see my avatar?? Of course I love spaghetti westerns! Great stuff!

I LOVE horror, I have movies, posters, figures, pop vinyls, shirts, I have a lot of different collections, I need a house with like 20 rooms, one for each themed collection lol


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Eastwood said:


> Brother Blue, you see my avatar?? Of course I love spaghetti westerns! Great stuff!
> 
> I LOVE horror, I have movies, posters, figures, pop vinyls, shirts, I have a lot of different collections, I need a house with like 20 rooms, one for each themed collection lol


I need to buy more houses for my stuff too. I have my man cave but it's like a man cave that had a grenade thrown in and my crap exploded all over the house.

This is a great documentary. You will love it. So good you'll end up taking notes.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Thanks @BlueEyedDevil I will absolutely watch that!


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Eastwood said:


> Thanks @BlueEyedDevil I will absolutely watch that!


Great. Hope you enjoy it.

I really like Poliziotteschi (Italian Crime films) too. A lot of directors who did Spaghetti Westerns in the 1960s made mucho macho Italian Cop films in the 1970s.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Man, I couldn't imagine being in the position of these people, all those wasted years when they didn't do anything.


----------



## Kabraxal

Gonna be honest... surprised this forum is still around. Also surprised I still had my credentials to sign in. Talk about weird spur of the moment random decisions.

Hi, again.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Cat, I found the Poliziotteschi documentary I was looking for. If you like the Spaghetti Western one maybe give this one a shot if the link works for you. I am a serious nerd for this stuff.









Eurocrime! (2012)


A documentary concerning the violent Italian 'poliziotteschi' cinematic movement of the 1970s which, at first glance, seem to be rip-offs of American crime films like DIRTY HARRY or THE GODFATHER, but which really address Italian issues like the Sicilian Mafia and red terrorism. Perhaps even...




tubitv.com


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hey thanks!! Just from reading the description there alone, this has peaked my interest.


----------



## Black Metal

BlueEyedDevil said:


> I sure am enjoying the Hot Chicken craze we got out here. Finally got chicken that's spicy enough with several different places to get it. Our favorite so far is a place called Main Chick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main Chick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eatmainchick.com


Oh man, that looks so good. I love some Nashville Style Chicken. 

When I seen some bands in Asheville, NC back at the start of September there was a place called Rocky's Hot Chicken Shack that was amazing. That photo reminds me of it.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Someone just walked into class like President Camacho from Idiocracy, grabbing at their crotch and everything, weirdos
(and i thought wrestling fans were weird)


----------



## Banez

tbf wrestling fans are weird. Haven't you seen some of the threads here?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Banez said:


> tbf wrestling fans are weird. Haven't you seen some of the threads here?


Yes, however, how many of them do you think go walking around a public place carrying their crotch everywhere they go?


----------



## Banez

Well you got a point there, i dont think many of them leave their basement.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Banez said:


> Well you got a point there,* i dont think many of them leave their basement.*


Exactly!


----------



## Adapting

Banez said:


> Well you got a point there, i dont think many of them leave their basement.


What if I told you I get laid in my basement?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Adapting said:


> What if I told you I get laid in my basement?


You're one of the exceptions.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

I can get laid in my back yard if I bring a shovel.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

COME VOTE, FRIENDS!!



https://www.wrestlingforum.com/threads/wf-entertainment-warzone-fight-to-the-finish-week-1.2452405/


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Eastwood said:


> COME VOTE, FRIENDS!!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.wrestlingforum.com/threads/wf-entertainment-warzone-fight-to-the-finish-week-1.2452405/


I just voted. Thanks Cat.


----------



## The Fourth Wall

Have a good weekend all.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

View from my new flat  - trying my hand at airbnb


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

LifeInCattleClass said:


> View from my new flat  - trying my hand at airbnb
> 
> View attachment 136853


Nice view bro.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

LifeInCattleClass said:


> View from my new flat  - trying my hand at airbnb
> 
> View attachment 136853


Now all you need is a telescope.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Now all you need is a telescope.


lol - me an the wife were just talking about that

we wanted to get one to watch the shipping vessels - but it can get very weird if some airbnb person uses it for other stuff xD


----------



## FriedTofu

I assumed people just want an ocean view. But you and the wife want to watch the ships. Hmmm

*takes notes to call interpol


----------



## Lady Eastwood

That’s nice @LifeInCattleClass !!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

WF!


----------



## Chelsea

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Oiky

Happy Halloween 🎃


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Happy Halloween! 👻


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Oh yeah! Halloween! Happy! Candy! Eat! Harum-Scarum, dammit! Turn tricks to get treats!


----------



## shandcraig

Happy Halloween. My* nephews are just as evil*


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Happy Halloween, fuckers!!!!


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

I will say that old boy has really been feeling his oats with his two recent late-night shenanigans. What thinking person with any kind of active and objective mind wouldn't speculate especially since both stories have more plot holes than a brick of Swiss Cheese?


----------



## Black Metal

I seen this shit making the rounds online.






Why is this funny? What’s the joke? Is my humor higher brow?

Meh.


----------



## Adapting

Black Metal said:


> I seen this shit making the rounds online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this funny? What’s the joke? Is my humor higher brow?
> 
> Meh.


Ayo it's Jack Harlow.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Some stupid pricks started settng off fireworks repeatedly. Illegal ones at that and have traumatized two of my dogs. Sister-in-Law filed a police report on them. FUCK THEM!!!!


----------



## CivilMan61

Mariah Carey is sexy.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Some stupid pricks started settng off fireworks repeatedly. Illegal ones at that and have traumatized two of my dogs. Sister-in-Law filed a police report on them. FUCK THEM!!!!


Fireworks go off most weekends here and bylaw and police do nothing. People are ignorant fucks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

4 weeks ago today, my Mother passed away. We finally got her ashes back last week. I'm doing really well, all things considered, but I still find myself starting to explain something to her that is happening on the news or something like that because I often did when we watched tv together.

Miss you, Mom.


----------



## EvaAngel

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Some stupid pricks started settng off fireworks repeatedly. Illegal ones at that and have traumatized two of my dogs. Sister-in-Law filed a police report on them. FUCK THEM!!!!


As someone who has always had dogs I completely sympathise with this, fucking hate fireworks and there's currently hundreds going off around here to the point it sounds like a warzone. Also what kind of moron enjoys shit like that anyway, I've never understood it. All fireworks should be illegal outside of professional events such as concerts/wrestling etc.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

I like to drive on the wrong side of the road sometimes. It's fun.

She may be an old, screechy, cross-eyed political pundit but Jeanine Pirro is the best looking 70 year old woman on television. If I had my way with that hag she'd have a smile on her face afterward like she was licking some extremely garlicy hummus off her lips.


----------



## FriedTofu

I still wear a face mask to go buy stuff or food across the street even though it isn't required anymore when I feel lazy to shave my couple of days of stubble.


----------



## CivilMan61

my cat is 14. Turning 15 next year.


----------



## troyag93




----------



## Lady Eastwood

Please find a moment to vote, thanks!!



https://www.wrestlingforum.com/threads/wf-entertainment-warzone-fight-to-the-finish-week-2.2452705/


----------



## Adapting

Aaron Carter Dead at 34


Aaron Carter is dead at 34.




www.tmz.com





Damn.


----------



## Black Metal

I love watching mid 2010's Glenn Beck videos for a laugh. Pure comedy gold.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Do you guys ever wonder if anyone in the wrestling business lurks here once in a while?


----------



## Adapting

Eastwood said:


> Do you guys ever wonder if anyone in the wrestling business lurks here once in a while?


Gotta be a few people.


----------



## CivilMan61

Eastwood said:


> Do you guys ever wonder if anyone in the wrestling business lurks here once in a while?


Wonder if any of them do.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Eastwood said:


> Do you guys ever wonder if anyone in the wrestling business lurks here once in a while?


Soon I will know of one.


----------



## shandcraig

Adapting said:


> Aaron Carter Dead at 34
> 
> 
> Aaron Carter is dead at 34.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn.


Saw that, what a sad way to go in the bathtub. Apparently he said his fans became mean towards his issues. I'm sure many were supportive though.


----------



## Dickhead1990

Eastwood said:


> Do you guys ever wonder if anyone in the wrestling business lurks here once in a while?


Could you imagine if they took a gimmick from one of us? God forbid! Maybe there will be a Dickhead character debuting in Impact next week. Or better yet, that Noodle ghetto guy gimmick.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

lmfaoooo


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Eastwood said:


> Do you guys ever wonder if anyone in the wrestling business lurks here once in a while?


It's a fact that @Hunter's Penis is HHH. I mean who else is going to talk about his Penis.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

If someone could vote between one of the choices who have 2 votes to break the tiebreaker, would be appreciated.



https://www.wrestlingforum.com/threads/wf-entertainment-warzone-fight-to-the-finish-week-2.2452705/#post-79469567


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

We like our police pursuit videos out here. This one is insane and also from 2 days ago.



https://www.yahoo.com/news/anatomy-one-wildest-police-pursuits-221753178.html


----------



## Hunter's Penis

BlueEyedDevil said:


> We like our police pursuit videos out here. This one is insane and also from 2 days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/anatomy-one-wildest-police-pursuits-221753178.html


this has come to an end guys, I'm sad to tell you.....I mean I'm happy to tell you

rofl rofl rofl


----------



## CivilMan61

Cows inspire me. Mooo


----------



## AliFrazier100

It's too early to start the Christmas season. Christmas movies and commercials should start on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Adapting

This shit is hilarious 😂


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

AliFrazier100 said:


> It's too early to start the Christmas season. Christmas movies and commercials should start on Thanksgiving.


One of my local radio stations already doing Christmas songs. Fuck off. I don't want you hear Mariah Carey Christmas song all the fucking time.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Help us out and vote, geeks 



https://www.wrestlingforum.com/threads/wf-entertainment-warzone-fight-to-the-finish-week-4.2453124/#post-79484668


----------



## FriedTofu

Pete Davidson wtf. He is going for the bingo on dating all the hot celebrities from the early 2010's. Young or old, he gets them all. Ariana Grande, Kate Beckinsale, Kim K and now that model from Blurred lines video.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

FriedTofu said:


> Pete Davidson wtf. He is going for the bingo on dating all the hot celebrities from the early 2010's. Young or old, he gets them all. Ariana Grande, Kate Beckinsale, Kim K and now that model from Blurred lines video.


He’s so gross and looks like he hasn’t slept in 20 years.


----------



## FriedTofu

Eastwood said:


> He’s so gross and looks like he hasn’t slept in 20 years.


One theory is he look so vulnerable women want to take care of him.


----------



## troyag93

This World Cup tournament USA vs Wales is…. A Sport


----------



## thatonewwefanguy




----------



## CivilMan61

Hi


----------



## AliFrazier100

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## DammitChrist

Happy Halloween, you maniacs!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Happy thanksgiving, especially to my friend, @BrrrGoesWooo!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Happy Thanksgiving to those on WF who recognize it.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Look like in England they are giving a way jobs at the KFC. This poor fella had to wait forever before ordering his KFC Gravy Burger. Unique opportunity, people...


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

AliFrazier100 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving





Eastwood said:


> Happy thanksgiving, especially to my friend, @BrrrGoesWooo!





DammitChrist said:


> Happy Halloween, you maniacs!!





SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to those on WF who recognize it.


Right back at you all. Have a Happy Thanksgiving and/or a great Thursday.


----------



## Mister Abigail

Bret Hart gonna lock on the sharpshooter.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Mister Abigail said:


> Bret Hart gonna lock on the sharpshooter.
> View attachment 140031


Right after he stuffs the turkey with his sharp shooter.


----------



## Mister Abigail

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Right after he stuffs the turkey with his sharp shooter.


_giggle blue eyed devil said something dirty *giggle_


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Mister Abigail said:


> Bret Hart gonna lock on the sharpshooter.
> View attachment 140031


I wish I was that turkey!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ordered door dash today and the driver left the drink so damn close to the door I couldn't open it w/o knocking it over.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hey everyone!! Don't forget to submit your nominations for the end of year awards! I would like to get them up first or second week of December!

Return of the WF End of Year Awards! | Wrestling Forum 


We currently have ties in the following categories:

Overall Favorite Member
Best WWE Section Poster
Best AEW Section Poster
Best Other Wrestling Poster
Best Mod
Funniest Member
Best Newcomer (had to join in 2022)
Best Entertainment Poster
Best Video Games Poster


Remember that you do not have to nominated someone for every category, it's okay if you only have nominations for some.

Cheers, all, and happy voting!!


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

The best part of this KFC sandwich is that you don't have to choose between mayonnaise or gravy because on this sandwich KFC gives you mayonnaise and gravy.


----------



## troyag93

Thank God this Soccer shit only happens once every four years for us. I don’t get how people watch this trash


----------



## Adapting

troyag93 said:


> Thank God this Soccer shit only happens once ever four years for us. I don’t get how people watch this trash
> 
> 
> View attachment 140157


It's terrible.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Adapting said:


> It's terrible.


Would you rather watch this


troyag93 said:


> View attachment 140157


Or the "floppy flippers"


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

troyag93 said:


> Thank God this Soccer shit only happens once every four years for us. I don’t get how people watch this trash
> 
> 
> View attachment 140157


They flop more than the Montreal Canadians.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Super Sexy Steele said:


> They flop more than the Montreal Canadians.


*Canadiens


----------



## FriedTofu

At least you scored your first ever world cup goal.


----------



## Flairwhoo84123

Mister Abigail said:


> Bret Hart gonna lock on the sharpshooter.
> View attachment 140031


That Turkey was a 4/10 😆🤣

I'm still thinking how did Saudi Arabia win any game in the World cup, not the biggest conspiracy theorist but did some cash get thrown around to throw the match, since this tournament is in the Gulf, and it seemed to have stoke pride, and for the first time in a while promoted unity among the rvarly Gulf arabs.

Anyways lol at the we want beer chants, dont you all know, your basically in a equivalent of a dry county, I dont agree with it, and everything surrounding the roll out from how the staduim got built, to people having no running water at the hotels, and the ridiculous prices, but the beer thing, isnt that their rules since almost forever, just transport over to dubai, most hotels and liquor stores sell to non-Muslim without a license there, just keep it dl in public and not stumble, be rude or pass out.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

FriedTofu said:


> At least you scored your first ever world cup goal.


Not me.

#TeamUSA


----------



## FriedTofu

Eastwood said:


> Not me.
> 
> #TeamUSA


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Week 5 is up, come vote, friends 




https://www.wrestlingforum.com/threads/wf-entertainment-warzone-fight-to-the-finish-week-5.2453418/#post-79498883


----------



## Banez

Tried browsing this forum with my mobile but somehow every thread i clicked it said "error occured, please try again later"


----------



## Erick8877

troyag93 said:


> Thank God this Soccer shit only happens once every four years for us. I don’t get how people watch this trash
> 
> 
> View attachment 140157


Wtf........ yeah,,, this is an advanced level of fakeness. I used to watch soccer regularly (every week) and international or some important leagues. Nowadays I just watch the world cup and that's it. I gotta say that this lack of sportsmanship drove my away from it BUT since they added the VAR in the game, things like this don't fly anymore or at least not as it used to be. I believe it is used now in every game and every league but I'm not 100% sure on this.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Erick8877 said:


> Wtf........ yeah,,, this is an advanced level of fakeness. I used to watch soccer regularly (every week) and international or some important leagues. Nowadays I just watch the world cup and that's it. I gotta say that this lack of sportsmanship drove my away from it BUT since they added the VAR in the game, things like this don't fly anymore or at least not as it used to be. I believe it is used now in every game and every league but I'm not 100% sure on this.


Do you have a brother or something who posts here?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Wifey’s cancer had a flare up again 

6 sessions of chemo incoming, 1st one was yesterday

:|

doc is 70% confident it will go into remission after these sessions


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Damn, that sucks, but, glad there seems to be a good ending to it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Eastwood said:


> Damn, that sucks, but, glad there seems to be a good ending to it.


yup yup - we’re positive

that is our default setting xD


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Wifey’s cancer had a flare up again
> 
> 6 sessions of chemo incoming, 1st one was yesterday
> 
> :|
> 
> doc is 70% confident it will go into remission after these sessions


I'm praying for you both.🙏🙏🙏 You deserve good news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> I'm praying for you both.🙏🙏🙏 You deserve good news.


i appreciate it brother


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

So I had my first hot shower since the day before Thanksgiving. Not as bad as it sounds.Took the repairman 9 days to get here and all he could do was electrical tape some wires and order some new parts.

I got by on 3 ice cold showers which probably isn't good for my heart and I do have a pacemaker. About froze my bits and pieces off. I recommend not getting your head wet and only using a handheld shower so you can control when the agua hits you.

Still alive and kicking.


----------



## Banez

Finland has independence day today.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I get a shot in the eye tomorrow. Been getting them about every six wees for a few years now and I still have this immense phobia because of this movie.






It doth suck mightily even though it gets numbed up. Always think of Dead and Buried every single time. lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Banez said:


> Finland has independence day today.


Happy Independence Day!!!



SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> I get a shot in the eye tomorrow. Been getting them about every six wees for a few years now and I still have this immense phobia because of this movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doth suck mightily even though it gets numbed up. Always think of Dead and Buried every single time. lol


My friend gets that done as well, so fucking disgusting


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Banez said:


> Finland has independence day today.


Happy Independence Day!


LifeInCattleClass said:


> Wifey’s cancer had a flare up again
> 
> 6 sessions of chemo incoming, 1st one was yesterday
> 
> :|
> 
> doc is 70% confident it will go into remission after these sessions


Oh no, that's not good, hopefully she'll get better bro, you have WF's support!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Happy Independence Day!
> 
> Oh no, that's not good, hopefully she'll get better bro, you have WF's support!


Thanks


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Thanks


----------



## Adapting

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> I get a shot in the eye tomorrow. Been getting them about every six wees for a few years now and I still have this immense phobia because of this movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doth suck mightily even though it gets numbed up. Always think of Dead and Buried every single time. lol


This puts a whole new meaning to John Cena "you can't see me"


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Wifey’s cancer had a flare up again
> 
> 6 sessions of chemo incoming, 1st one was yesterday
> 
> :|
> 
> doc is 70% confident it will go into remission after these sessions


Wishing you and your wife the best.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Kenny's Ghost said:


> Wishing you and your wife the best.


aw cheers KG


----------



## AliFrazier100

Hey, here to plug something. I wrote a book of Dad jokes. (Bad jokes that make you smile). These jokes are suitable for all ages. To be honest, they’re not everyone’s cup of tea, but many people I know do enjoy them.

I don’t want to post these jokes publicly, so if you’re interested, send me a PM and I’ll send you sample jokes and a link to the Amazon page.

(Note: All orders are fulfilled by Amazon, and I don’t see any customers’ personal info. I don’t know who buys it.)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

AliFrazier100 said:


> Hey, here to plug something. I wrote a book of Dad jokes. (Bad jokes that make you smile). These jokes are suitable for all ages. To be honest, they’re not everyone’s cup of tea, but many people I know do enjoy them.
> 
> I don’t want to post these jokes publicly, so if you’re interested, send me a PM and I’ll send you sample jokes and a link to the Amazon page.
> 
> (Note: All orders are fulfilled by Amazon, and I don’t see any customers’ personal info. I don’t know who buys it.)


Shoot me a pm.I'll check it out. 

On the eye shot front, Eye got a reprieve today. Doctor's office called and rescheduled it to January 03. My Christmas wish came true.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

I had Matso Ball Soup for the first time last night but have just one question. What's a Matso Ball? It looked like a tumor. Tasted OK though.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

BlueEyedDevil said:


> I had Matso Ball Soup for the first time last night but have just one question. What's a Matso Ball? It looked like a tumor. Tasted OK though.


I believe it’s bread.


Everyone, remember to stop by and vote please, thank you 



https://www.wrestlingforum.com/threads/wf-entertainment-warzone-fight-to-the-finish-week-6.2453627/#post-79509000




Also, this week is the last week for the forum awards so please send your nominations to me, check the sticky at the top of the forum.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Eastwood said:


> I believe it’s bread.


Is it bread or a cracker?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Is it bread or a cracker?



I am assuming this is what you're talking about, right?

Matzo Ball Soup Recipe | Bon Appétit (bonappetit.com)


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Eastwood said:


> I am assuming this is what you're talking about, right?
> 
> Matzo Ball Soup Recipe | Bon Appétit (bonappetit.com)


I think they were referred to as dumplings in that article.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

BlueEyedDevil said:


> I think they were referred to as dumplings in that article.



I think it depends what recipe you use, I am sure I have seen it as a type of bread.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Eastwood said:


> I think it depends what recipe you use, I am sure I have seen it as a type of bread.


Probably varies based on which grandma is making it. I guess that food is a bit exotic for me.

I tell you one thing I'm not eating; it's this crap that basically looks like a portable toilet.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

ewwww, what the fuck? That doesn't look apetizing at all lol


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Eastwood said:


> ewwww, what the fuck? That doesn't look apetizing at all lol


Little exotic, eh? I don't think it's intended for us. Say no to the Tumor Soup and also the Turds In A Jar.

You like Borscht? I do. There's a nice Russian restaurant that we go to that makes great Borscht. Check out the fruit-infused Vodka too.



https://www.yelp.com/biz/traktir-west-hollywood-west-hollywood?osq=Russian+Restaurant


----------



## Mister Abigail

Just found out I’m in the top 1% of Reddit this year. So that’s weird but nice.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

BadlandsChugs has 3.1 million subscribers on YouTube. All he does is chug stuff then produce radioactive Godzilla burps. Such genius in its simplicity.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

AliFrazier100 said:


> Hey, here to plug something. I wrote a book of Dad jokes. (Bad jokes that make you smile). These jokes are suitable for all ages. To be honest, they’re not everyone’s cup of tea, but many people I know do enjoy them.
> 
> I don’t want to post these jokes publicly, so if you’re interested, send me a PM and I’ll send you sample jokes and a link to the Amazon page.
> 
> (Note: All orders are fulfilled by Amazon, and I don’t see any customers’ personal info. I don’t know who buys it.)


Got my book today a day earlier than expected.  Be well.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mister Abigail said:


> Just found out I’m in the top 1% of Reddit this year. So that’s weird but nice.


is that..,a good thing?

congratulations?

 - nah, joking - top 1% is great - amazing even


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

LifeInCattleClass said:


> is that..,a good thing?
> 
> congratulations?
> 
> - nah, joking - top 1% is great - amazing even


I did too but I don't trust their stats. They list your Top 3 most frequented subreddits and somehow my "adult" ones aren't listed.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> I did too but I don't trust their stats. They list your Top 3 most frequented subreddits and somehow my "adult" ones aren't listed.


ah, the famous ‘BDSM & Furry spankmonkeys unite’ thread - love those

also the ‘drink from the furry cup supergroup meet & greet public park shenanigans’ one

good job


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ah, the famous ‘BDSM & Furry spankmonkeys unite’ thread - love those
> 
> also the ‘drink from the furry cup supergroup meet & greet public park shenanigans’ one
> 
> good job


 I would link one but I don't think the Powers That Be would appreciate it and I want to preserve as much of @thatonewwefanguy 's innocence as I can. SAINTLY SHIVVY🙏🙏🙏


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Be sure to register for the WF Dynamite Diamond Battle Royal. There's 11 spots left, once they are all taken, the battle royal will begin!


SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> I would link one but I don't think the Powers That Be would appreciate it and I want to preserve as much of @thatonewwefanguy 's innocence as I can. SAINTLY SHIVVY🙏🙏🙏


lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

lol, a disgruntled ex employee just hacked some of our clients' dashboards and changed our banking details to get paid into his own account XD

anybody else have any interesting disgruntled enployee stories?


----------



## troyag93

Who knew Bill Clinton made Elden ring!? 😀


----------



## Lady Eastwood

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ah, the famous ‘BDSM & Furry spankmonkeys unite’ thread - love those
> 
> also the ‘drink from the furry cup supergroup meet & greet public park shenanigans’ one
> 
> good job


Well, we know you’re in the top 1% as well.


----------



## Adapting

troyag93 said:


> Who knew Bill Clinton made Elden ring!? 😀


His reformed orthodox rabih Bill Clinton lmao.


----------



## The Fourth Wall

How's everybody doing?

Thought I'd stop in tonight and get caught up on here a little bit. If I don't see you on the day, I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas this year.

Keep being sweet.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The Fourth Wall said:


> How's everybody doing?
> 
> Thought I'd stop in tonight and get caught up on here a little bit. If I don't see you on the day, I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas this year.
> 
> Keep being sweet.


Honestly man, I wasn't having a very good day, or night for that matter, and you popping up really raised my spirits.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

As the late great Yogi Berra once said, "It's deja vu all over again.

SO I order Sonic through Door dash ad got a footlong chili cheese coney and a Route 33 Coke which means 44 ounces. Go to retrieve my order and, lo and behold, it is pressed up against the door which opens outwards.

Couldn't open it w/o knocking over my drink. I uprighted i fairly quickly but i did not order a 43 or 42 oz. Coke. I ordered a mf'n 44 oz. Coke.  Oh well, both the food and drink were good but you'd think the driver could figure out not to put it directly in front of the door. Two of the last 4 times now. Probably the same kid.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

I hate common colds.


----------



## KingofKings1524

After watching the finale of “White Lotus”, I feel like Sasha Banks has a little bit of competition for her next Emmy. Fingers crossed for Aubrey Plaza.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Jesse Ventura is a very interesting individual to research.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

This dude is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Jesse Ventura is a very interesting individual to research.


Lmfao having to research Ventura is funny to read, you’re so young lol


----------



## Lm2

How’s everyone tonight? It’s been a while


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Eastwood said:


> Lmfao having to research Ventura is funny to read, you’re so young lol


I didn't have too, I wanted too.


Lm2 said:


> How’s everyone tonight? It’s been a while


Glad, glad to be done with that shitshow of a choir concert, it was bad.


----------



## Lm2

thatonewwefanguy said:


> I didn't have too, I wanted too.
> 
> Glad, glad to be done with that shitshow of a choir concert, it was bad.


Choir eh? Why was it bad


----------



## Lady Eastwood

thatonewwefanguy said:


> I didn't have too, I wanted too.
> 
> Glad, glad to be done with that shitshow of a choir concert, it was bad.


No, it’s not meant like that Lol it doesn’t mean you were being forced to, I mean you’re young enough to not know about him just from growing up back when he was popular and people didn’t have to learn about him cuz he was on tv lol you obviously weren’t alive back then so you have to read about him.

Blain Cooper is his best movie character.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Eastwood said:


> No, it’s not meant like that Lol it doesn’t mean you were being forced to, I mean you’re young enough to not know about him just from growing up back when he was popular and people didn’t have to learn about him cuz he was on tv lol you obviously weren’t alive back then so you have to read about him.
> 
> Blain Cooper is his best movie character.


Blain def. is but Captain Freedom from Running Man was nice too:


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Lm2 said:


> Choir eh? Why was it bad


Practically no one knew what to do,that's the very reason we need dress rehearsals dammit! lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Blain def. is but Captain Freedom from Running Man was nice too:


Yesssss amazing movie!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Eastwood said:


> Yesssss amazing movie!!


It's great. Richard Dawson was made for that role. I love that Mick Fleetwood was playing himself too. I need to watch that again. The Butcher of Bakersfield. Arnold was god back then.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> It's great. Richard Dawson was made for that role. I love that Mick Fleetwood was playing himself too. I need to watch that again. The Butcher of Bakersfield. Arnold was god back then.


Dawson creeped me out as a kid on family feud


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

"What n' the hell is diversity?"


----------



## HankHill_85

Good to be back! I haven't been on WF for probably a year and a half or more, so it's been a while! I don't know why I was gone, I guess I just let more and more time pass. Also, my mom passed away in March of this year, so I think I just let myself forget about my daily routine for the longest time.

Anyway, like I said, it's good to be back! Cheers everyone!


----------



## Banez

Welcome back.

And based on seeing last 3 new user posts, i can say that quantity of posts by new people have replaced quality.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HankHill_85 said:


> Good to be back! I haven't been on WF for probably a year and a half or more, so it's been a while! I don't know why I was gone, I guess I just let more and more time pass. Also, my mom passed away in March of this year, so I think I just let myself forget about my daily routine for the longest time.
> 
> Anyway, like I said, it's good to be back! Cheers everyone!


Welcome back. I cam back in June after a 2 1/2 year hiatus. My belated condolences about your Mom. My Mother passed away in October and it was rough there for a while. I'm doing much better now except I think I'm getting pneumonia.

I have a breathing disease which makes me prone to it. Pneumonia shot does jack for me. I've had it maybe 6 times in the last 3 or 4 winters. Hope it's mild. I had it once when the pandemic began and I spent 10 days in the hospital's isolation ward and they initially thought it was covid until my test were negative.

Fingers crossed that it's just a cold.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

HankHill_85 said:


> Good to be back! I haven't been on WF for probably a year and a half or more, so it's been a while! I don't know why I was gone, I guess I just let more and more time pass. Also, my mom passed away in March of this year, so I think I just let myself forget about my daily routine for the longest time.
> 
> Anyway, like I said, it's good to be back! Cheers everyone!


Sorry to hear about your mom  

Welcome back


----------



## AliFrazier100

My condolences, @HankHill_85


----------



## Shaz Cena

Just found this thread.


----------



## Banez

Anyone else seen this little box appear on bottom right asking you to "on scale 1 to 10 would you recommend this forum for a friend"

I gave a number and it asked why this number and what they could do better.

so i typed in "chatbox" And i guess they assumed people have picked positive number coz next line was hilarious.

"Wow thats great to hear! What could we do better?"



yep.. i typed "get chatbox" again.


----------



## Chelsea

Sending you and your wife all my best wishes, @LifeInCattleClass hoping that everything will go well

Sad to hear about your loss, @HankHill_85 welcome back and enjoy the forum

Good thoughts, hugs & hearts, @SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE be well and take care


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Faleminderit


----------



## Shaz Cena

Can’t wait to watch AEW later. I am interested in seeing Ricky Starks vs MJF.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Their promo last week was balls deep in awesome, I never thought this would be a feud I’d be interested in lol


----------



## Shaz Cena

Eastwood said:


> Their promo last week was balls deep in awesome, I never thought this would be a feud I’d be interested in lol


I still think there build up was not that good. But ya there promo was great last week. I hope the match can live up to there promo. If there chemistry is good on the mic surely there ring work will be just as good. They both are sports entertainy.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Lmfao

On a serious note, neither man revs my engine, but, how the fuck does one find Lesnar the more attractive man to the point you’d cheat on your husband? Yikes.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

The part that got me was "when I found out it was Brock Lesnar"


----------



## Lady Eastwood

thatonewwefanguy said:


> The part that got me was "when I found out it was Brock Lesnar"


I wish I saw his face


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

I was not a fan of Johnny B Badd but Marc Mero seems like a good guy. Thanks for the funny pic with quote.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Falling asleep to this tonight, I like comedy, it amuses me.


----------



## Black Metal

I randomly watch this guy's channel for no reason and always realize 30-60 minutes is gone.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Dave Meltzer looks like he's been going through the world's slowest werewolf transformation over the years. His lycanthrope progress bar is still at only 12%.


----------



## Shaz Cena

Eastwood said:


> View attachment 142319
> 
> 
> Lmfao
> 
> On a serious note, neither man revs my engine, but, how the fuck does one find Lesnar the more attractive man to the point you’d cheat on your husband? Yikes.


He's probably more athletic in bed.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Need more votes, you…vote sluts.



https://www.wrestlingforum.com/threads/wf-entertainment-warzone-fight-to-the-finish-week-7.2453859/page-3#post-79521251


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

This song goes out to my karen of a sub today!


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

The word of the day is...
and this is for @Teemu™ 


PORN!!!


----------



## AliFrazier100

Just saw this. Pat McAfee wore shorts at his wedding.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

No wifebeater under the coat though. So elegant.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

thatonewwefanguy said:


> The word of the day is...
> and this is for @Teemu™
> 
> 
> PORN!!!


Is your avatar from one of those analog horror videos?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Absolutely AMAZING


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Just wanted to say that Loric freaks me out and now I can't sleep. 
Thank you @thatonewwefanguy 
AS YOU WERE!


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Kenny's Ghost said:


> Is your avatar from one of those analog horror videos?


Nope!


----------



## CivilMan61

Mooo


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

CivilMan61 said:


> Mooo


Ooom


----------



## CivilMan61

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Ooom


Roar


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

CivilMan61 said:


> Roar


Raor


----------



## Lm2

Anyone watching World Cup finals tomorrow? Let’s go France


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Lm2 said:


> Anyone watching World Cup finals tomorrow? Let’s go France


Who are they going up against?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Who are they going up against?


Argentina


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Lm2 said:


> Anyone watching World Cup finals tomorrow? Let’s go France





Eastwood said:


> Argentina


I might check it out, what time does it start?


----------



## Lm2

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Who are they going up against?


Argentina Vs France gold medal game 10am Eastern Time Zone. So for non soccer/futbol fans it’s Mbappé Vs Messi


----------



## Lady Eastwood

It’s a good day on the WWE network. #PiperTheGoat


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Hooray for Argentina


----------



## troyag93

9 Hours!?!?









James Cameron Reportedly Wants Full VFX For A 9-Hour Cut Of Avatar 3


That's a whole lot of Avatar, even for Cameron.




screenrant.com





Hey some of you want WrestleMania back to 1 night only. You should be able to handle a 9 hour cinema right?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

What the fuck, that’s insane.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

My brother told me about that 9 hour Avatar and I had trouble believing. So crazy.I've never even seen the first one.


----------



## Black Metal

I like James Cameron but his constant wanking off for this idiotic Avatar franchise is overkill.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

troyag93 said:


> 9 Hours!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Cameron Reportedly Wants Full VFX For A 9-Hour Cut Of Avatar 3
> 
> 
> That's a whole lot of Avatar, even for Cameron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> screenrant.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey some of you want WrestleMania back to 1 night only. You should be able to handle a 9 hour cinema right?


I can barely get through a 6 hour movie, a 9 hour movie though, that doesn't work for me brother.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Pacemaker appt.just got canceled because the tech is "unable to make it there today." Oh well,it's my easiest appt. because a computer reads the info and sometimes they speed it up or slow it down to test it. Rescheduled for Feb 06.

Battery has to be changed in 5 years which shall require surgery. Hope I'm still alive then because I still have a lot of my heart to give to this world. Have a good day to anyone who reads this.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

My friend and my grandpa have pacemakers, easy 45 minute surgery, theirs are 15 years, though, before they would have to have anything done. I feel like I’ll need one someday, my heart is an asshole. I’m grateful to have not had another scare like last year, but, my heart does funky shit on the reg.


----------



## Chelsea

Hoping that you both will be well and healthy @SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE & @Eastwood - sending you all my best wishes 🤗💖


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Chelsea said:


> Hoping that you both will be well and healthy @SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE & @Eastwood - sending you all my best wishes 🤗💖










🤗🤗


----------



## Lady Eastwood

The weirdest thing about what happened to me last year when I thought I was having a heart attack was I felt calm through the pain, it’s almost strange to describe it. In a moment where panic because you’re convinced your gonna die is normal, my husband was on the phone calling the ambulance and my life didn’t flash before my eyes or anything, the first thought that came and stuck in my head was my dog waiting for me on the other side. I’ve got a few pets over there, but, one of my dogs was super close to me and it was the most painful goodbye, I know he’s just waiting for the day I die lol


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Eastwood said:


> What the fuck, that’s insane.


Well James is insane so no surprise.


----------



## Banez

Haiyaa.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Well, apparently one of my dogs stole the mouse from my other laptop and I cannot find it.

Just bought it a month ago too. May have to order a new one if it doesn't turn up. I can never stay mad at my wolf/dogs though.


----------



## AliFrazier100

edit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Well,I am very tense now and a bit worried.My Sister-in-Law has covid. Pretty sure she'll be fine but that is a disease I do not want to have because of my health history. I already have a serious lung disease and a 51% functioning heart so I am concerned. 

Hoping for the best but maybe my feeling like I was getting pneumonia again was something else. Gonna have to play this by ear. I feel okay. fingerscrossed it stays that way.Test time, I suppose.

Be well and stay safe WF.


----------



## AliFrazier100

Hope you're OK, @SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

AliFrazier100 said:


> Hope you're OK, @SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE


Gracias. I hope so too.Just the idea of covid uttrerly terrifies me because I am not as healthy as I used to be.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Oi, stay safe, and hope she gets better, too!


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

I've been feeling like sht the past few days, it's like I've got a cold, fever, and possibly some sort of throat issue, got a headache from hell, and I've been half asleep most of the day. Merry Christmas! What I got was sick!


----------



## Chelsea

Sad to hear that. I hope that you'll be feeling better soon.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

thatonewwefanguy said:


> I've been feeling like sht the past few days, it's like I've got a cold, fever, and possibly some sort of throat issue, got a headache from hell, and I've been half asleep most of the day. Merry Christmas! What I got was sick!


Hang in there, buddy. Before you know it, you'll be up to speed and counting to 500 in Latin. Hope you feel better really soon. The game threads miss your presence.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Well, apparently one of my dogs stole the mouse from my other laptop and I cannot find it.
> 
> Just bought it a month ago too. May have to order a new one if it doesn't turn up. I can never stay mad at my wolf/dogs though.


Update. Hey you blind mofo, the dogs didn't take it, your eyesight just sucks. Lo siento, Lily. You're a very good girl. I'm so embarrassed.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

My sister surprised me and got me a little something for Christmas, even though I explicitly said I'm quite content with what I have. Now what she got me wasn't much, but it was greatly appreciated it and I already ate it. Thank you, little sister for my Reese's candy kane.








I loved it and it was the







gift.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Merry Christmas, Mom. This will be the first Christmas in my entire life that you weren't there for me. Well, that's not entirely true. You are still with me, just in a different manner. 

I'm doing fine, Mom. I do miss you dearly though. I know in my heart that I shall see you again. Thank you for everything.🙏🙏🙏


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

If your girlfriend was pregnant, and you knew you weren't the father, how would you cope?


----------



## Lm2

thatonewwefanguy said:


> If your girlfriend was pregnant, and you knew you weren't the father, how would you cope?


Did she cheat on you or just a new relationship, and she just found out she’s pregnant cause if she cheated, for me it be hard to forgive and move on. To each their own but if she truly loved you she wouldn’t of cheated unless extreme case she was taken advantaged of that would be different


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Lm2 said:


> Did she cheat on you or just a new relationship, and she just found out she’s pregnant cause if she cheated, for me it be hard to forgive and move on. To each their own but if she truly loved you she wouldn’t of cheated unless extreme case she was taken advantaged of that would be different


From what I know, she was cheating on me the entire time, we had to hide the relationship from public eye so I think she was dating others during the entire time while I have wasted my highschool experience waiting on her.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

thatonewwefanguy said:


> From what I know, she was cheating on me the entire time, we had to hide the relationship from public eye so I think she was dating others during the entire time while I have wasted my highschool experience waiting on her.


easy, she’s not your girlfriend anymore - she never was

just move on and be happy you dodged a massive bullet


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

LifeInCattleClass said:


> easy, she’s not your girlfriend anymore - she never was
> 
> just move on and be happy you dodged a massive bullet


Yeah, I figured that out the day after christmas, (when I got the news)
Thing is, I'm a bit pissed at myself that I've wasted over half of my high school experience waiting.


----------



## troyag93

Thank God I’m not a teenager anymore. Dating as a teen sucked. F for respects for @thatonewwefanguy


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I don’t understand getting mates in your school years, I mean, yeah, it works for some and they end up still being together after graduation, some long enough to get married, but, teens are a bunch of hormonal assholes that don’t know what they want and to get involved for an almost guaranteed heartbreak when you’re living your biggest emotional, pussy years….nah. I had a fella in school who was my dreamboat but he had a gf so I just heart eyed from afar and then I saw him years later and he wasn’t a 10 anymore so I was glad I didn’t end up disappointed lol

I had some guys who wanted a chance but I wasn’t interested. A few of my friends got used by guys and I wasn’t in to experiencing it. Middle school/high school kids are trouble. Guys still figuring out how their dicks work and girls who lose their morals to be “cool”.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

troyag93 said:


> Thank God I’m not a teenager anymore.* Dating as a teen sucked*. F for respects for @thatonewwefanguy











It does suck, teen girls, especially around my area, are for the most part, stupid, bratty, bitchy, or gay, I have no problem with the last one but all the others are horrible! And it leaves very little options to choose from.










Eastwood said:


> I don’t understand getting mates in your school years, I mean, yeah, it works for some and they end up still being together after graduation, some long enough to get married, but, teens are a bunch of hormonal assholes that don’t know what they want and to get involved for an almost guaranteed heartbreak when you’re living your biggest emotional, pussy years….nah. I had a fella in school who was my dreamboat but he had a gf so I just heart eyed from afar and then I saw him years later and he wasn’t a 10 anymore so I was glad I didn’t end up disappointed lol
> 
> I had some guys who wanted a chance but I wasn’t interested. A few of my friends got used by guys and I wasn’t in to experiencing it. Middle school/high school kids are trouble. Guys still figuring out how their dicks work and girls who lose their morals to be “cool”.


I don't either, it's like a power, it takes over me! lol


----------



## troyag93

Eastwood said:


> I don’t understand getting mates in your school years, I mean, yeah, it works for some and they end up still being together after graduation, some long enough to get married, but, teens are a bunch of hormonal assholes that don’t know what they want and to get involved for an almost guaranteed heartbreak when you’re living your biggest emotional, pussy years….nah. I had a fella in school who was my dreamboat but he had a gf so I just heart eyed from afar and then I saw him years later and he wasn’t a 10 anymore so I was glad I didn’t end up disappointed lol
> 
> I had some guys who wanted a chance but I wasn’t interested. A few of my friends got used by guys and I wasn’t in to experiencing it. Middle school/high school kids are trouble. Guys still figuring out how their dicks work and girls who lose their morals to be “cool”.


Trying to figure out the dating scene. How to talk to girls in a romantic sense, Flirting, approaching, how to be a good partner etc…

“Hey if I am nice to a girl she’ll like me” Nope I figured out that didn’t work. Need more then being nice.

“Oh wow she’s nice to me” “She smiles at me and laughs at my jokes” She must have a crush on me” Nope she’s just nice and a friend.

Something 14 and 15 year old don’t understand. Failing now so you don’t do this shit in your 20s. It’s a rough , but good lesson.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

troyag93 said:


> Something 14 and 15 year old don’t understand. Failing now so you don’t do this shit in your 20s. It’s a rough , but good lesson.


I'm 16 but close enough  
The best lessons are learned the hard way.


----------



## troyag93

thatonewwefanguy said:


> I'm 16 but close enough
> The best lessons are learned the hard way.


You said your relationship was a secret? Yeah that’s not good man. It’s a hard lesson learned , but you know not to do that shit again.


----------



## Lm2

thatonewwefanguy said:


> I'm 16 but close enough
> The best lessons are learned the hard way.


Hey man the right girl will never cheat on you, end of the day, you could have been the best bf ever but they always would cheat. Sucks we live in a world that people rather cheat than be single, but i tell you the right one is out there and would never cheat on you. Keep the head up brother


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

troyag93 said:


> You said your relationship was a secret? Yeah that’s not good man. It’s a hard lesson learned , but you know not to do that shit again.


Hah, yeah lol.
This'll probably be the reason I'll be here a long time, y'all are like a family, a nice, ok y'all ain't nice lol, a wrestling family.


Lm2 said:


> Hey man the right girl will never cheat on you, end of the day, you could have been the best bf ever but they always would cheat. Sucks we live in a world that people rather cheat than be single, but i tell you the right one is out there and would never cheat on you. Keep the head up brother


What did I just say, a friggin family!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Yeah, I figured that out the day after christmas, (when I got the news)
> Thing is, I'm a bit pissed at myself that I've wasted over half of my high school experience waiting.


meh - ‘highschool experiences’ are overrated - you’re only 16 right? Just got your truck?

1000% the best is yet to come


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

LifeInCattleClass said:


> meh - ‘highschool experiences’ are overrated - you’re only 16 right? Just got your truck?
> 
> *1000% the best is yet to come*


I think I've figured that out lol.
Fast learner


----------



## Adapting

Unfortunately my life sucks rn, I'll be taking a break. Hopefully I'm back, possibly after new year.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

thatonewwefanguy said:


> I think I've figured that out lol.
> Fast learner


life begins after license


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Adapting said:


> Unfortunately my life sucks rn, I'll be taking a break. Hopefully I'm back, possibly after new year.


Ahh damn, hopefully things turn out for the better, new year, new start 👍


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Adapting said:


> Unfortunately my life sucks rn, I'll be taking a break. Hopefully I'm back, possibly after new year.


Sorry to hear, I hope your 2023 is better.


----------



## Adapting

I appreciate y'all for real.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Adapting said:


> I appreciate y'all for real.


Please take care, man. Hope things get better for you. Hang in there.👍


----------



## Blonde

troyag93 said:


> Something 14 and 15 year old don’t understand. Failing now so you don’t do this shit in your 20s. It’s a rough , but good lesson.


I disagree tbh. The best way to not fail in your 20s is to figure out who you are & where you want to be in life, and work toward that in your teens. Build maturity, not baggage. In other words @thatonewwefanguy hit the books and get yourself a scholarship to a great college.



Adapting said:


> Unfortunately my life sucks rn, I'll be taking a break. Hopefully I'm back, possibly after new year.


Hope things get better and you’ll come back soon! Easily one of my fav posters here.


----------



## Dolorian

Adapting said:


> Unfortunately my life sucks rn, I'll be taking a break. Hopefully I'm back, possibly after new year.


Sorry to hear that, best wishes and hope things work out for the better for you 🙏🏻


----------



## troyag93

Blonde said:


> I disagree tbh. The best way to not fail in your 20s is to figure out who you are & where you want to be in life, and work toward that in your teens. Build maturity, not baggage. In other words @thatonewwefanguy hit the books and get yourself a scholarship to a great college.


That’s great , but that won’t help when he wants a girlfriend at 23. I know plenty of guys who have careers , own place ,friends ,hobbies and…………………… they don’t know how to talk to girls.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Blonde said:


> In other words @thatonewwefanguy hit the books and get yourself a scholarship to a great college.


I can go to college, it's waiting, however, I don't exactly feel like I'm the school type, I kinda wanna go into the wrestling business ngl.


----------



## Blonde

troyag93 said:


> That’s great , but that won’t help when he wants a girlfriend at 23. I know plenty of guys who have careers , own place ,friends ,hobbies and…………………… they don’t know how to talk to girls.


Is “talking to girls” really something that needs practice? Just talk normal, be yourself, don’t be creepy and respect boundaries. I’ve never asked a guy out but I guess if I was interested in someone and we shared something in common, I’d just say “hey, want to go see this movie with me?” And that’s really all there is to it.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Blonde said:


> Is “talking to girls” really something that needs practice? Just talk normal, be yourself, don’t be creepy and respect boundaries. I’ve never asked a guy out but I guess if I was interested in someone and we shared something in common, I’d just say “hey, want to go see this movie with me?” And that’s really all there is to it.


And now that I've got a truck, I might just say, wanna go for a cruise?


----------



## troyag93

Blonde said:


> I’ve never asked a guy out


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Blonde said:


> Is “talking to girls” really something that needs practice? Just talk normal, be yourself, don’t be creepy and respect boundaries. I’ve never asked a guy out but I guess if I was interested in someone and we shared something in common, I’d just say “hey, want to go see this movie with me?” And that’s really all there is to it.


Exactly, I don’t understand “learning to talk to girls/guys”, it’s as simple as “hey, wanna hang out?” basically. Do people stare at themselves in the mirror and practice lol? Just strange to me, people make a bigger deal than it is.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Eastwood said:


> Exactly, I don’t understand “learning to talk to girls/guys”, it’s as simple as “hey, wanna hang out?” basically. *Do people stare at themselves in the mirror and practice lol?* Just strange to me, people make a bigger deal than it is.


That part got me lol
I just be me when talking to girls, it usually works lol


----------



## -XERO-

Eastwood said:


> I had some guys who wanted a chance


*<<<<<<<<<< *




*😏🖤😆
I'm sorry. Leaves thread*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Damn it. We actually have a flood warning here tonight. It's rained a lot but I'm not worried nor am I'm leaving. They must be acting with an overabundance of caution. Famous past words from me. lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Mostly old people will understand this Lmfao


----------



## Banez

Remember kids, any new years promise made can be broken with no guilt aslong you dont share it with anyone.


----------



## Lady Eastwood




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

So my Sister-in-Law who has covid, is now testing negative for it which should mean I'm in the clear now. _knock on wood._


----------



## AliFrazier100

Happy New Year


----------



## MadamNikah

I know a lot of Ohio State football fans that must've been the worst New Year's Countdown ever for them. They literally missed the game winning field goal and got knocked out of the playoffs as the clock struck midnight. Probably a lot of drunk angry people at the bars in Columbus Ohio tonight.


----------



## Black Metal

As some may have known, my beloved 2009 Dodge Challenger I have owned since 2016 got rear ended by a woman while I was stopped at a red light in June of 2022. It was marked totaled and had to make the journey to find a new car with my settlement. After many daunting weeks of dealing with insurance of the driver who hit me, looking for the perfect car and test driving the stress got to me. In July I bought a 2018 Dodge Charger.

Today, I was stopped at a red light and I see this suv careening down the road in my rear view mirror and I had an uneasy feeling. Sure enough, that fucker hit me in the rear. Proceeded to tell me there was no damage, didn’t ask if I was okay and then tried to tell me to follow him to his house. I said no, I am calling the police so we can settle this. He was getting antsy so I walked around to his back and took a photo of his plate (different state that where I live of course). Moments later he begins to tear out and a friendly driver near me tried to stop him by parking behind him but it was too late, he had a gap he was able to speed through and screech his wheels over the median and fly down the road like a thief making off with a heist.

Dude clearly had no license, no insurance, was an illegal immigrant or had a warrant.

Now I get to eat shit, have my new car damaged and look hideous until I talk to my insurance. Then I get to deal with this stressful bs of dealing with funds, scheduling an appointment for estimate/order parts and then getting it repaired. Another month of stress ahead, a deductible to pay and an insurance rate to go up. I just dealt with this shit 6 months ago.

I could’ve killed that fucking guy. I wanna dent his fucking forehead or wring my hands around his throat.


----------



## MadamNikah

Black Metal said:


> As some may have known, my beloved 2009 Dodge Challenger I have owned since 2016 got rear ended by a woman while I was stopped at a red light in June of 2022. It was marked totaled and had to make the journey to find a new car with my settlement. After many daunting weeks of dealing with insurance of the driver who hit me, looking for the perfect car and test driving the stress got to me. In July I bought a 2018 Dodge Charger.
> 
> Today, I was stopped at a red light and I see this suv careening down the road in my rear view mirror and I had an uneasy feeling. Sure enough, that fucker hit me in the rear. Proceeded to tell me there was no damage, didn’t ask if I was okay and then tried to tell me to follow him to his house. I said no, I am calling the police so we can settle this. He was getting antsy so I walked around to his back and took a photo of his plate (different state that where I live of course). Moments later he begins to tear out and a friendly driver near me tried to stop him by parking behind him but it was too late, he had a gap he was able to speed through and screech his wheels over the median and fly down the road like a thief making off with a heist.
> 
> Dude clearly had no license, no insurance, was an illegal immigrant or had a warrant.
> 
> Now I get to eat shit, have my new car damaged and look hideous until I talk to my insurance. Then I get to deal with this stressful bs of dealing with funds, scheduling an appointment for estimate/order parts and then getting it repaired. Another month of stress ahead, a deductible to pay and an insurance rate to go up. I just dealt with this shit 6 months ago.
> 
> I could’ve killed that fucking guy. I wanna dent his fucking forehead or wring my hands around his throat.


I can relate to that had a Mustang that I loved totaled by some dude who rear ended me on the freeway on my way to work because he was on his phone responding to a work email. He admitted to it but still was a long process for the insurance company to compensate me for it. I eventually made it into work that day and could barely walk because my back was hurt and just got yelled at for being late and my boss didn't care why. I don't work there anymore at least.


----------



## The One

Did you guys hear about Jeremy Renner (Hawk Eye) being in critical condition?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Yeah, he had a snow plow incident, no other details given.

@Black Metal man, sorry to hear that, people are fucking scumbags.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Someone sent me this via pm, they said they can trust me, I don't think it's such a great idea to trust me lol but here it is, It looks like a poor man's WF
If it's anything serious then get to it but if not then, oh well I guess lol


----------



## AliFrazier100

I got a similar pm. It's a troll.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

AliFrazier100 said:


> I got a similar pm. It's a troll.


That's what I figured lol, I went back and saw they were banned sooo...


----------



## Lady Eastwood

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Someone sent me this via pm, they said they can trust me, I don't think it's such a great idea to trust me lol but here it is, It looks like a poor man's WF
> If it's anything serious then get to it but if not then, oh well I guess lol



Hey forum son, next time, please report it or message one of us letting us know.

I edited out the link from your posts, no one needs to pay that alt any attention.

Cheers


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Eastwood said:


> Hey forum son, next time, please report it or message one of us letting us know.
> 
> I edited out the link from your posts, no one needs to pay that alt any attention.
> 
> Cheers


Okay.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welp, I had my dreaded eye shot appt over 4 hours ago now and I got an unwelcome surprise. He have me a shot, no in one, but in both eyes and it was slightly under-numbed. I have a high pain threshold but I flinched on the second one. 

Took some acetaminophen for the pain but this was me for most of the last 3 hours:


----------



## EvaAngel

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Welp, I had my dreaded eye shot appt over 4 hours ago now and I got an unwelcome surprise. He have me a shot, no in one, but in both eyes and it was slightly under-numbed. I have a high pain threshold but I flinched on the second one.
> 
> Took some acetaminophen for the pain but this was me for most of the last 3 hours:


Sounds fucking awful, hope you're starting to feel better now.


----------



## AliFrazier100

Sorry to hear that Shiv. Hope you get better.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

EvaAngel said:


> Sounds fucking awful, hope you're starting to feel better now.


Thanks. It's getting there but it sucked. Eyesight is still a bit blurry. Wished he was a hot blonde nurse at that moment:


----------



## EvaAngel

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Thanks. It's getting there but it sucked. Eyesight is still a bit blurry. Wished he was a hot blonde nurse at that moment:
> View attachment 147609


She'll take care of you 😉


----------



## troyag93

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Welp, I had my dreaded eye shot appt over 4 hours ago now and I got an unwelcome surprise. He have me a shot, no in one, but in both eyes and it was slightly under-numbed. I have a high pain threshold but I flinched on the second one.
> 
> Took some acetaminophen for the pain but this was me for most of the last 3 hours:


Nope, Not happening, Cut It

Can’t fucking pay me to do that. I don’t fuck with my eyes. Eye Doctors was my nightmare. You can scrape my teeth, give me gross medication, chainsaw my leg in half, but if you try to put Eye Drops in I will shank you!






Eye Doctor- Alright Troy I’m trying going to get my flashlight and sick it right in your eye socket for a minute.

Me-












Eye Doctor- Read line 5 for me


Me- I can’t fucking see


Eye Doctor- You need glasses


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

troyag93 said:


> Nope, Not happening, Cut It
> 
> Can’t fucking pay me to do that. I don’t fuck with my eyes. Eye Doctors was my nightmare. You can scrape my teeth, give me gross medication, chainsaw my leg in half, but if you try to put Eye Drops in I will shank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eye Doctor- Alright Troy I’m trying going to get my flashlight and sick it right in your eye socket for a minute.
> 
> Me-
> View attachment 147671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eye Doctor- Read line 5 for me
> 
> 
> Me- I can’t fucking see
> 
> 
> Eye Doctor- You need glasses


Welcome to the world of glasses, it sucks!


----------



## troyag93

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Welcome to the world of glasses, it sucks!


I don’t wear mine because I don’t need to. That eye exam is bullshit


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I wear glasses and it’s awesome, da fawk, you haters. I don’t often wear them in photos, but, my glasses are for all day wear. I’m luckily not that blind, though, but, glasses rock.


----------



## CivilMan61

Eastwood said:


> I wear glasses and it’s awesome, da fawk, you haters. I don’t often wear them in photos, but, my glasses are for all day wear. I’m luckily not that blind, though, but, glasses rock.


Are you pretty ??


----------



## Lady Eastwood

@thatonewwefanguy 

I saw that you mentioned being interested in doing a podcast someday.

I have been interested in doing it for a long time now and finally got around to ordering a mic the other day. It should arrive here by Monday, so, I will let you know how it sounds. It's a basic beginner one, nothing fancy, but, it has great reviews, doesn't burn a hole in your pocket, and it's compatible with phones, desktops, laptops, even PS4 and PS5. It has a DSP chip that creates clear sound and the mic has noise reduction so we don't hear someone in your house flushing a toilet in the background lmfao. Also included is a foam windscreen, which helps with your sound.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Eastwood said:


> @thatonewwefanguy
> 
> I saw that you mentioned being interested in doing a podcast someday.
> 
> I have been interested in doing it for a long time now and finally got around to ordering a mic the other day. It should arrive here by Monday, so, I will let you know how it sounds. It's a basic beginner one, nothing fancy, but, it has great reviews, doesn't burn a hole in your pocket, and it's compatible with phones, desktops, laptops, even PS4 and PS5. It has a DSP chip that creates clear sound and the mic has noise reduction so we don't hear someone in your house flushing a toilet in the background lmfao. Also included is a foam windscreen, which helps with your sound.


Hmm, where'd you get it at, Amazon/online?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Hmm, where'd you get it at, Amazon/online?



I got it from Amazon.


It's a ZealSound USB microphone. Has everything you need for basics.

Of course there are other things you can get, but, it really depends on how serious of a podcast (or video game streamer, etc) you want to be. There is a video posted in reviews of this mic and it sounded excellent. No bad reviews on it in general. This is good to get as a beginner and at least if you don't plan on doing podcasts often, you didn't waste a million dollars on equipment.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Eastwood said:


> I got it from Amazon.
> 
> 
> It's a ZealSound USB microphone. Has everything you need for basics.
> 
> Of course there are other things you can get, but, it really depends on how serious of a podcast (or video game streamer, etc) you want to be. There is a video posted in reviews of this mic and it sounded excellent. No bad reviews on it in general. This is good to get as a beginner and at least if you don't plan on doing podcasts often, you didn't waste a million dollars on equipment.


Hmm, Nice, That might have to be a gift to myself at some point, thanks for pointing my in the right direction.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Hmm, Nice, That might have to be a gift to myself at some point, thanks for pointing my in the right direction.



Just a few thoughts I have on doing a podcast, maybe it will be things you thought about yourself.

The hardest part is material. If you choose a specific topic to your podcast, you obviously have to have enough stuff to discuss. My thought process in doing a podcast is an episode a week, perhaps even an episode every two weeks. Some people do once a month. Really depends on you. Lets pick wrestling as the subject...well, there are tons of wrestling podcasts out there, is it good to start one of your own when there are so many already available that people have been regularly listening to? You can certainly take that route, doesn't mean it wont be a success, just have to think of the amount of 'competition' out there. It is also full of material to discuss weekly, so, you wouldn't have to worry about that. There's a pro and a con right there: lots of material, yet, lots of competition.

If you choose to do a podcast on anything and everything instead of focusing on just one specific subject, it might be harder to keep a crowd. Usually, when people are looking for a podcast, they search for podcasts on particular subjects they are interested in, not so much what joe blow has to say about everything ranging from movie reviews to politics all on one page.

There is also a 'honeymoon phase' which is the excitement of doing one in the beginning, and then just plain running out of steam for whatever reason, whether it be you've grown bored of it, don't have much to say anymore, etc. This is why buying cheaper equipment in the beginning is beneficial, you didn't spend a ton of money on something you didn't do for long.

Just a few things I thought would be good for you to think about in your podcast journey so you can be prepared. Good luck and I hope you end up going ahead with it. I am going with wrestling as I don't care that there are 800 other ones, I hope to be at least somewhat successful, but, if not, whatever, it's something I like to talk about.


----------



## CivilMan61

I’m going bald, may shave it all off 1 day.


----------



## Dickhead1990

CivilMan61 said:


> I’m going bald, may shave it all off 1 day.


As long as you do it in a losing effort during a hair vs hair match.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

WF Royal Rumble Picks - Look here! | Wrestling Forum 

Just a few spots left if you haven't picked already.


----------



## Seth Grimes

I really felt it when he said "there are no kidnapping victims in my cd's"


----------



## CamillePunk

EvaAngel said:


> She'll take care of you 😉
> View attachment 147620


Not a fan of the "nipples bigger than her tits" look


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

3rd of 5 med appts this month done. anothe eye dr one Friday. Got flu shot and covid booster. Tired AF now. How was your day?lol


----------



## EvaAngel

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> 3rd of 5 med appts this month done. anothe eye dr one Friday. Got flu shot and covid booster. Tired AF now. How was your day?lol


Glad you got them out of the way, hopefully you're not feeling too bad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

EvaAngel said:


> Glad you got them out of the way, hopefully you're not feeling too bad.


Thank you. I am actually having a rough go of it these at two days. Hoping thing pick up for me.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

She dead. Says so in this here article from a respected publication. Heaven just got a new Bobblehead.



https://www.yahoo.com/news/totally-unexpected-diamond-maga-duo-024903250.html


----------



## Lm2

How’s everyone day today? It’s 11:31pm here


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I


Lady Eastwood said:


> @thatonewwefanguy
> 
> I saw that you mentioned being interested in doing a podcast someday.
> 
> I have been interested in doing it for a long time now and finally got around to ordering a mic the other day. It should arrive here by Monday, so, I will let you know how it sounds. It's a basic beginner one, nothing fancy, but, it has great reviews, doesn't burn a hole in your pocket, and it's compatible with phones, desktops, laptops, even PS4 and PS5. It has a DSP chip that creates clear sound and the mic has noise reduction so we don't hear someone in your house flushing a toilet in the background lmfao. Also included is a foam windscreen, which helps with your sound.


what is our podcast gonna be about?

are we chatting about 80s pop culture? Or wrestling?

also, i can’t do Sundays xD

On other news, @Adapting - i only saw your posts now brother. I hope all is going ok


----------

